# Il tradimento non è un pranzo di gala



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Il tradimento non è un pranzo di gala*

Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo. 
Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua. 
Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso. 
Il tradimento è fatto di bugie, sotterfugi, ipocrisie, e tonnellate e tonnellate di melma, sparse a piene mani per non riuscire a far prevalere il libero arbitrio. 
Nel codice di guerra è passibile con la fucilazione alla schiena.
Esso è una porcheria che viene compiuta alle spalle di chi non può difendersi, controbattere, è una vera vigliaccata. Non ci sono giustificazioni a questo gesto, se uno dei due non sente più Amore per l’altro/a DEVE avere il coraggio, la forza di parlarne, e separarsi (in Italia c’è il divorzio) e non compiere un’ atto di grande egoismo, per poi giustificarsi (solitamente) facendo ricadere almeno per metà (quando và bene) le colpe sul deficiente che è a casa, fiducioso che la telefonata appena ricevuta proviene da un tal posto, e non da una camera d’hotel. 
Ci vuole rispetto e onestà, esistono ancora questi valori, o si è diventati delle bestie. Non è andando a letto con uno (pressoché) sconosciuto che si risolvono i problemi della coppia, e che ca…spita!!! E’ le motivazioni che spingono al tradimento sono (troppo spesso) falsità a cui non crederò mai. 

Da tradito mi sento di avere una sola colpa, mi sono…Illuso...


----------



## astonished (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto tra gli utenti attivi del forum .

Certo che ti presenti con un bel biglietto da visita! vediamo come ti risponderanno gli altri; dalla mia, da tradito, posso dirti che nella sostanza concordo ma ormai sono talmente distaccato che non mi va nemmeno più di crocefiggere chi mi ha tradito, ossia la mia ex-moglie.

Da come scrivi sembra che la ferita sia ancora fresca se ti va parlane sul forum vedrai che ci saranno in tanti a darti una visione diversa delle cose e questo ti aiuterà a superare la cosa ma credo che tu l'abbia in parte già fatto avendolo frequentato da lettore.

Penso che chi tradisce sia fondamentalmente un debole, ma la debolezza la si dimostra ai primordi del tradimento quando si hanno tutte le chances per tirarsi fuori da quello che inizia ad essere un rapporto fatto di ammiccamenti, sguardi,complimenti, inviti a pranzo è in quetsa prima fase che il debole non riesce e spesso non vuole tirarsi indietro dopodichè quando subentra "il desiderio" ed il coinvolgimento emotivo nemmeno una persona forte riesce a far fronte e cede.


Buona giornata.

Astonished.

PS
Abbiamo due nick abbastanza simili nel significato e nelle motivazioni per cui lo si è scelti


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto tra gli utenti attivi del forum .
> 
> Certo che ti presenti con un bel biglietto da visita! vediamo come ti risponderanno gli altri; dalla mia, da tradito, posso dirti che nella sostanza concordo ma ormai sono talmente distaccato che non mi va nemmeno più di crocefiggere chi mi ha tradito, ossia la mia ex-moglie.
> 
> ...


Ciao, e vediamo cosa dicono gli altri, ho la strana sensazione che si noterà il distinguo tra traditi e traditori. 
Personalmente, ho sempre anteposto quello che avevo a quello che avrei potuto avere.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> ...........
> Personalmente, ho sempre anteposto quello che avevo a quello che avrei potuto avere.


pure io rigorosississimamente



Illuso ha detto:


> Ciao, e vediamo cosa dicono gli altri, ho la strana sensazione che si noterà il distinguo tra traditi e traditori.
> .......


penso, invece, che potresti avere delle sorprese
d'altronde i traditori che approdano qui di solito non sono quelli che raccontano o si raccontano quanto sono furbi e fighi ad aver tradito

intanto, benvenuto


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...


perché non aggiungerci anche qualche tortura stile medievale per non farci mancare niente?:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Dicembre 2009)

Esagerato!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto.
Ma secondo me hai bisogno ancora di un po' di rodaggio, sai? Dici tante cose, e un po' contraddittorie tra di loro...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché non aggiungerci anche qualche tortura stile medievale per non farci mancare niente?:singleeye:


piu' che altro è che assurdo dire: il tradimento fa schifo (e fin qui posso anche essere d'accordo) meglio lasciarsi subito.

E' questo che volevi? Essere lasciato subito?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *pure io rigorosississimamente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amoremio, mai dire mai. La giusta leva scardina qualunque porta. A volte il coniuge è solo piu' lesto.


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché non aggiungerci anche qualche tortura stile medievale per non farci mancare niente?:singleeye:


E' una constatazione di fatto, che tradisce la patria viene fucilato.
La tortura medievale me l'ha praticata per tre mesi prima di confessarmi di avermi tradito.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' una constatazione di fatto, che tradisce la patria viene fucilato.
> La tortura medievale me l'ha praticata per tre mesi *prima di confessarmi di avermi tradito*.


tu come hai reagito?


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> piu' che altro è che assurdo dire: il tradimento fa schifo (e fin qui posso anche essere d'accordo) meglio lasciarsi subito.
> 
> E' questo che volevi? Essere lasciato subito?!?!


Voglio dire che ci vorrebbe un pò di coerenza...di coraggio nelle proprie decisioni...e pensare a quello che si stà buttando nel cesso, per una gesto che di egoismo spietato. Sì, prima ti rendi libero/a e poi fai cosa vuoi, e senza il giro di prova.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' una constatazione di fatto, che tradisce la patria viene fucilato.
> La tortura medievale me l'ha praticata per tre mesi prima di confessarmi di avermi tradito.


se per te merita la morte perché ti ha tradito mi chiedo che razza di amore sia, il tuo..


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Voglio dire che ci vorrebbe un pò di coerenza...di coraggio nelle proprie decisioni...e pensare a quello che si stà buttando nel cesso, per una gesto che di egoismo spietato. Sì, prima ti rendi libero/a e poi fai cosa vuoi, e senza il giro di prova.


 
a te è mai succeso di dire no ad una tentazione fortissima?


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu come hai reagito?


Guarda Verena come ho scritto è tanto che vi leggo, e decine di volte sono stato tentato di scrivere cosa mi è successo, ma mi veniva fuori di una lunghezza esagerata. Una sera di mezza estate dopo un avermi tormentato, mi ha confessato che aveva un'altro, per il dolore che ho sentito ho passato una settimana in coma etilico, e ho pianto tutte le lacrime che non avevo mai pianto per quarantasetteanni. Le ho chiesto di scegliere o lui o me, ha scelto me.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Guarda Verena come ho scritto è tanto che vi leggo, e decine di volte sono stato tentato di scrivere cosa mi è successo, ma mi veniva fuori di una lunghezza esagerata. Una sera di mezza estate dopo un avermi tormentato, mi ha confessato che aveva un'altro, per il dolore che ho sentito ho passato una settimana in coma etilico, e ho pianto tutte le lacrime che non avevo mai pianto per quarantasetteanni. Le ho chiesto di scegliere o lui o me,* ha scelto me*.


bè, se l'alternativa era la fucilazione..


----------



## Lettrice (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Voglio dire che ci vorrebbe un pò di coerenza...di coraggio nelle proprie decisioni...e pensare a quello che si stà buttando nel cesso, per una gesto che di egoismo spietato. Sì, prima ti rendi libero/a e poi fai cosa vuoi, e senza il giro di prova.


Giro di prova?
Capisco tu sia incazzato, pero' le persone non sono macchine, non si fanno giri di prova e non e' cosi' semplice cambiare!
Sinceramente dubiterei piu' dei sentimenti di una persona che mi lascia di punto in bianco per uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te è mai succeso di dire no ad una tentazione fortissima?


Io ho quarantasette anni sono sposato da ventiquattro e mezzo, e qualche mare in tempesta posso dire di averlo attraversato, e ho detto di NO, ho fatto una scelta precisa, non è stato facile, non faccio fatica ad ammetterlo ma ci ho ragionato di brutto, mi sono tormentato, la cosa più facile sarebbe stato dire di sì.
Lei (l'altra) mi ha fatto sentire molto importante, mi ha lusingato, e deciso la guardai negli occhi e le dissi:"io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e ...fine."


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, se l'alternativa era la fucilazione..


L' alternativa, brava!, scegliere un' alternativa, un'alternativa a cosa?
Lei poteva andarsene benissimo, oramai, l'altro era sotto che la aspettava in macchina. Alla fine i traditori sono dei codardi, pochi e lo sapete hanno il coraggio di lasciarsi tutto alle spalle, la loro passione si trasforma velocemente in una banale infatuazione


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io ho quarantasette anni sono sposato da ventiquattro e mezzo, e qualche mare in tempesta posso dire di averlo attraversato, e ho detto di NO, ho fatto una scelta precisa, non è stato facile, non faccio fatica ad ammetterlo ma ci ho ragionato di brutto, mi sono tormentato, la cosa più facile sarebbe stato dire di sì.
> Lei (l'altra) mi ha fatto sentire molto importante, mi ha lusingato, e deciso la guardai negli occhi e le dissi:"io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e ...fine."


io intendevo dire se non ti era mai successo di essere tu a provare qualcosa per un'altra.. perché non sarà facile dire no a chi ti lusinga.. ma nemmeno difficilissimo..
è quando nasce dentro di te la tentazione che è VERA TENTAZIONE.
quando smetti di dormire e senti il cuore andare a 3000 e pensi cosa mi succede .. e poi capisci cosa ti succede..


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> L' alternativa, brava!, scegliere un' alternativa, un'alternativa a cosa?
> Lei poteva andarsene benissimo, oramai, l'altro era sotto che la aspettava in macchina. Alla fine i traditori sono dei codardi, pochi e lo sapete hanno il coraggio di lasciarsi tutto alle spalle, la loro passione si trasforma velocemente in una banale infatuazione


 
.. ma non capisco perché sei rimasto con lei, visto che la disprezzi in questo modo..


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se per te merita la morte perché ti ha tradito mi chiedo che razza di amore sia, il tuo..


Ma no non volevo dire questo, quale morte, lei è il mio unico Amore, l'unica donna della mia vita, hai capito male. Era per dire che il tradimento è una cosa da non fare, e basta, e che nel codice di guerra viene sanzionato addirittura con la fucilazione, mentre sempre più spesso ne sento parlare da chi lo pratica come un vanto.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ma no non volevo dire questo, quale morte, lei è il mio unico Amore, l'unica donna della mia vita, hai capito male. Era per dire che il tradimento è una cosa da non fare, e basta, e che nel codice di guerra viene sanzionato addirittura con la fucilazione, mentre sempre più spesso ne sento parlare da chi lo pratica come un vanto.


sei pieno di rancore inespresso.. e capisco che questo a volte porti ad apici di tristezza indicibili..
e non so come vivi adesso la situazione, quindi se ti va di parlarne fallo, così capisco meglio.


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. ma non capisco perché sei rimasto con lei, visto che la disprezzi in questo modo..


Ecco i traditori, 
Cioè fammi capire, io la amo, stò insieme a lei da una vita, lei mi tradisce e io dovrei ripudiarla? minchia danno e beffa. Lei si è fatta una storia di grande schifo, alla fine si è pentita ci ha dei sensi di colpa grandi come montagne.


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei pieno di rancore inespresso.. e capisco che questo a volte porti ad apici di tristezza indicibili..
> e non so come vivi adesso la situazione, quindi se ti va di parlarne fallo, così capisco meglio.


 Mi sento come ben descrive Magenta: 
E allora mi viene l'umore nero,a lui ho detto che quando mi vede così deve lasciarmi stare, che magari dura pochi minuti e poi passa.
Io voglio riuscire a dimenticare tutto,quando questi pensieri arrivano li scaccio con tutta l'energia che mi è rimasta,ma a volte non basta. A volte arrivano e tutto quello che posso fare è darli il tempo di sfogarsi e rimanere lì sperando che il vuoto che sento dentro passi.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Mi sento come ben descrive Magenta:
> E allora mi viene l'umore nero,a lui ho detto che quando mi vede così deve lasciarmi stare, che magari dura pochi minuti e poi passa.
> Io voglio riuscire a dimenticare tutto,quando questi pensieri arrivano li scaccio con tutta l'energia che mi è rimasta,ma a volte non basta. A volte arrivano e tutto quello che posso fare è darli il tempo di sfogarsi e rimanere lì sperando *che il vuoto che sento dentro pass*i.


come mai senti tanto vuoto?


----------



## Iris (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ecco i traditori,
> Cioè fammi capire, io la amo, stò insieme a lei da una vita, lei mi tradisce e io dovrei ripudiarla? minchia danno e beffa. Lei si è fatta una storia di grande schifo, alla fine si è pentita ci ha dei sensi di colpa grandi come montagne.


Non ho capito..stai con lei per fargliela pagare, o per ricostruire qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Condivido in toto....!Però quando si subisce un tradimento...basterebbe volersi un pò di bene....aver un minimo di amor proprio e far accomodare fuori dalla propria vita la persona che ha tradito perchè fondamentalmente non ci ama e non ci merita, punto!Il resto caro ILluso son le chiacchere di chi non ha coraggio di cambiare la propria vita...e di chi non pensa di meritare di più!!


----------



## Iris (7 Dicembre 2009)

Non ha la forza di perdonarla, nè di lasciarla. Brutto affare.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido in toto....!Però quando si subisce un tradimento...basterebbe volersi un pò di bene....aver un minimo di amor proprio e far accomodare fuori dalla propria vita la persona che ha tradito perchè fondamentalmente non ci ama e non ci merita, punto!Il resto caro ILluso son le chiacchere di chi non ha coraggio di cambiare la propria vita...e di chi non pensa di meritare di più!!


u che categorico...


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come mai senti tanto vuoto?


 E' tutto tranne che vuoto, sono passati diciotto mesi da quella sera, e a me girano ancora parecchio, forse perchè ho dovuto tenermi tutto dentro, forse perchè ogni tanto intravedo l'altro, (lavora vicino a dove lavoro io) forse perchè sò tutto, ogni più piccolo particolare della loro relazione...la tristezza ha presso possesso del mio cuore e del mio stato d' animo.


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ha la forza di perdonarla, nè di lasciarla. Brutto affare.


Ci ho pensato e ripensato e non voglio nè perdonarla nè lasciarla, non sono stato io a fare il casino e non voglio essere io a prendere alcuna decisione, a me stava bene come stava...e a sentire lei ora, anche, solo che la cazzata ormai l'ha fatta.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ecco i traditori,
> Cioè fammi capire, io la amo, stò insieme a lei da una vita, lei mi tradisce e io dovrei ripudiarla? minchia danno e beffa. Lei si è fatta una storia di grande schifo, alla fine si è pentita ci ha dei sensi di colpa grandi come montagne.


ma io mica ti ho detto che devi ripudiarla, eh:incazzato:

ti ho solo chiesto perché sei rimasto con lei.


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' tutto tranne che vuoto, sono passati diciotto mesi da quella sera, e a me girano ancora parecchio, forse perchè ho dovuto tenermi tutto dentro, forse perchè ogni tanto intravedo l'altro, (lavora vicino a dove lavoro io) forse perchè sò tutto, ogni più piccolo particolare della loro relazione...la tristezza ha presso possesso del mio cuore e del mio stato d' animo.


ma se prima hai scritto che senti un vuoto dentro..
mettiamoci d'accordo, o lo senti o non lo senti..


----------



## Anna A (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato e ripensato e non voglio nè perdonarla nè lasciarla, non sono stato io a fare il casino e non voglio essere io a prendere alcuna decisione, a me stava bene come stava...e a sentire lei ora, anche, solo che la cazzata ormai l'ha fatta.


non vuoi perdonarla ne lasciarla..
la vedo nera, se continua così.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Ma che discorsi fai?Mi stava bene come era.....Ecco le cose son cambiate...quella che credevi in un modo è in un altro....la decisione caro mio la devi prendere tu....!!Lei quella di tradirti non si è fatta scrupoli a prenderla.....!Illuso la vita è fatta di scelto e di non scelte....puoi scegliere di non scegliere...ma tutto ciò che ne verrà sarà solo ed esclusivamente colpa tua.....!chi ha sbagliato è lei....se contiunuerai con lei....e le cose andranno male perchè ormai il vaso è rotto....la colpa sarà solo tua.....!Coraggio Illuso....chiudi e riparti...ORGOGLIO E DIGNITà PLEASE!!:up:


----------



## Iris (7 Dicembre 2009)

Io lascerei da parte l'orgoglio. E anche la dignità: è dignitoso anche colui che perdona. Perdonare non è un atto di debolezza, ma di amore....ma non è obbligatorio.
Il fatto è che illuso soffre come un cane: deve tirarsi fuori da questa situazione che non può che distruggere lui e sua moglie.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Iris*

Iris perdonare è un atto d'amore?Credi davvero sia così?Rispetto il tuo punto di vista ci mancherebbe....ma perdonare chi ha dimostrato palesemente di non amrci e di non rispettarci...non è un atto d'amore.....!Si perdona il ricordo di una persona che non è più quella che pensavamo fosse....!Iris io ne faccio anche una questione di amor proprio....credo che ci si debba voler bene, sempre e comunque....ed una persona che tradisce non merita la profondità dei nostri sentimenti!!!


----------



## Iris (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Iris perdonare è un atto d'amore?Credi davvero sia così?Rispetto il tuo punto di vista ci mancherebbe....ma perdonare chi ha dimostrato palesemente di non amrci e di non rispettarci...non è un atto d'amore.....!Si perdona il ricordo di una persona che non è più quella che pensavamo fosse....!Iris io ne faccio anche una questione di amor proprio....credo che ci si debba voler bene, sempre e comunque....ed una persona che tradisce non merita la profondità dei nostri sentimenti!!!


Confermo. Perdonare realmente, e non per convenienza o paura di prendere una decisione, è un atto di amore infinito. Vuol dire riuscire ad amare l'altro per quello che è, e non per ciò che dovrebbe essere, o per ciò che rappresenta.
Il perdono che non si fa per amore, lascia il dolore di cui soffre illuso.
Ma non dico che bisogna perdonare comunque sempre ed ad ogni costo.
Io per esempio, ho perdonato, ma ho perso la stima in mio marito (ex marito). E l'ho lasciato. Lui d'altra parte non era pentito.
Purtroppo i fatti successivi mi hanno confermato che era un individuo pericoloso anche sotto altri punti di vista.
Ma questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Voglio dire che ci vorrebbe un pò di coerenza...di coraggio nelle proprie decisioni...e pensare a quello che si stà buttando nel cesso, per una gesto che di egoismo spietato. Sì, prima ti rendi libero/a e poi fai cosa vuoi, e senza il giro di prova.


Ma non continuare a vederla dal lato di chi tradisce: chi tradisce fa quel che sente e vuole. Sarà moralmente schifoso (o meno), ma comunque ciascuno nella vita fa ciò che gli conviene, in tutti i campi.

Spesso anche le "buone azioni" si fanno perché ci fa bene essere "buoni", coltivare la spiritualità, etc.

Ciò premesso, le chiacchiere stanno a zero.

Se lei ti avesse detto: "Ti lascio" ti sarebbe piaciuto di piu'?

Alla fine quel che ferisce è la ferita (narcisistica e non solo) di chi ci preferisce qualcun altro. Tutto qui.

Di questo stiamo parlando.
E questo non lo puoi istituzionalizzare né sanzionare penalmente o civilmente. Tutti gli addebiti del mondo (che peraltro per mero adulterio non si danno piu'...) non soddisfano l'ego lacerato da un abbandono.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Lei (l'altra) mi ha fatto sentire molto importante, mi ha lusingato, e deciso la guardai negli occhi e le dissi:"io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e ...fine."


per amore...o per vigliaccheria? Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per amore...o per vigliaccheria? Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!


Quali palle ci vanno, ad aprire le gambine, a far credere che si è in un posto mentre si è in un'altro, (a tradire la piena fiducia) ci vanno le palle a dire di no, ci vanno le palle ad assumersi LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITA' e a non prendere la via più comoda, (o che sembra tale) e Illudere l'altro/a che è solo un momento no e dire una marea di bugie, perchè qualcuno ha deciso che ti deve avere a tutti i costi, illudendoti che è il miglior uomo del mondo, mentre lo è solo per quei momenti e solo fino a che non ti ha portato a letto, dopo di che si rivela un povero mentecatto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Ti capisco ... e' l'Inganno che ti brucia da morire, porta pazienza, passera'. 

.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Quali palle ci vogliono ad aprire le gambine?Bè...sicuramente ha piu palle rispetto a te...che sei inerme....e non riesci a prendere una decisione....!Almeno lei sceglie...seppur sbagliando....tu..no!!!!


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Come immaginavo, scrivere sul forum non è per niente facile, ed è per questo che non l'ho mai fatto, per i tipi come me è già difficile farlo di persona a voce, tentare di scriverlo è ancora più complicato. E' tanto tempo che stò insieme a questa persona, ho condiviso con lei tutta la vita si può dire. E' stata lei che mi ha implorato di perdonarla, e devo dire che tranne per questa grandissima cazzata che ha fatto, è sempre stata una gran donna, una moglie irreprensibile, una madre stupenda, e alla fine mi ha chiesto del tempo, io non avevo niente da perdere, i figli ormai sono grandi abbastanza, vanno all'università, e non mi sono sentito di sfasciare tutto. Dal punto di vista dell'unione di coppia non ho da lamentarmi, come sapete bene, i traditori pentiti diventano molto teneri e romantici. 
:blank::blank::blank:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Appunto*

Appunto tu non perdoni per amore...per non sfasciare tutto!!


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti capisco ... e' l'Inganno che ti brucia da morire, porta pazienza, passera'.
> 
> .


Si è stato l'inganno, di lei, ma anche di lui, che le ha detto un sacco di bugie per sedurla, ma il mentecatto non ha fatto i conti con me, gli sono entrato nella sua di vita, talmente in profondità, fino a parlare con.......la sua seconda moglie!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Ma cosa c'entra lui?Cosa ti interessa?Ha sbagliato solo tua moglie....guarda prefersico non scrivere altro perchè trovo il tutto ridicolo....!Trova il coraggio di dar le colpe a tua moglie che ci è stata....tradendo te...non ad uno sconosciuto....!!!Io non aggiungo altro!!!


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto tu non perdoni per amore...per non sfasciare tutto!!


Ciao Oscuro, sò come la pensi, e rispetto il tuo modo di vedere la cosa, ma credimi non è ne vigliaccheria, ne pietà, ne altro, le ho detto di scegliere, e lei ha scelto, se volevo dirle di andarsene, glielo avrei detto, trovarsi in quella situazione sia stato il momento peggiore della mia vita e di sicuro il più doloroso. Credo fortemente di amarla, cosa le dovevo dire: " vattene t...ia di mer..." per poi corrergli dietro come ho spesso visto fare ? e chiedergli di perdonarmi per averle dato degli schiaffi magari ? E dopo averle chiesto di scegliere e lei lo ha fatto, cosa dovevo fare buttarla fuori a calci, e dirle che stavo scherzando, era tutto un bluff ? e se lei avesse scelto di andare ? io starei meglio o peggio ?
Orgoglio e dignità, mi sono stati messi non ti dico dove...


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra lui?Cosa ti interessa?Ha sbagliato solo tua moglie....guarda prefersico non scrivere altro perchè trovo il tutto ridicolo....!Trova il coraggio di dar le colpe a tua moglie che ci è stata....tradendo te...non ad uno sconosciuto....!!!Io non aggiungo altro!!!


Lo sconosciuto non è mai troppo sconosciuto, e se il mentecatto se ne stava a casa a scopazzare la sua di moglie, invece di fare il playboy con quelle degli altri, male non si faceva.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Ma saranno cavoli suoi?Ora vuoi vedere che che la colpa è del playboy da strapazzo e non di una moglie"leggerina"che si concede al primo cretino?Illuso, io capisco la tua poca lucidità....però credimi non è il giusto modo....se cerchi una responsabile...è solo tua moglie...!Se ti avesse tradito con un gigolò....la colpa era del gigolò perchè se avesse scelto di fare il tranviere non sarebbe accaduto?:incazzato:Mhaa


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amoremio, mai dire mai. La giusta leva scardina qualunque porta. A volte il coniuge è solo piu' lesto.


 ben sai che parlo del "finora" 
posso dubitare che mi capiti
ma io non dico mai

dico finora

poi magari domani sbrocco (o rinsavisco?)

ma ne dubito


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> u che categorico...


O*scure*
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma saranno cavoli suoi?Ora vuoi vedere che che la colpa è del playboy da strapazzo e non di una moglie"leggerina"che si concede al primo cretino?Illuso, io capisco la tua poca lucidità....però credimi non è il giusto modo....se cerchi una responsabile...è solo tua moglie...!Se ti avesse tradito con un gigolò....la colpa era del gigolò perchè se avesse scelto di fare il tranviere non sarebbe accaduto?:incazzato:Mhaa


Non fà una piega! lei è stata un 'infame, (da qui il post iniziale contro i traditori) ma se lo gigolò mi conosce, non dico che è amico, ma se si fregia ad esserlo, e si permette di rompere gli zibedei, deve anche sapere che potrei in qualche modo romperli a lui, o il ragionamento è io ci provo con tutte, vuoi che prima o poi qualche deficente ci casca? e poi fai lo gigolò ma la moglie lo sà?  e poi non era... non ci indurre in tentazione...e...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Iris perdonare è un atto d'amore?.......


sì
o meglio può esserlo



oscuro ha detto:


> ............Iris io ne faccio anche una questione di amor proprio....credo che ci si debba voler bene, sempre e comunque....ed una persona che tradisce non merita la profondità dei nostri sentimenti!!!


l'amor proprio a volte urla
e non si riesce a sentire ciò che davvero si vorrebbe


----------



## Illuso (7 Dicembre 2009)

Il suo tradimento ha immesso in me una dose di veleno per il quale sembra non ci sia antidoto, il tempo stà passando e con meno frequenza dell'inizio ma ogni tanto torna a farmi male, qualcuno qui da qualche parte lo ha descritto molto bene, è un dolore fisico che lascia senza respiro, pensieri e ricordi si rincorrono e i flashback di loro due mi devastano, ho tentato di andarmene per un periodo di tempo, abbastanza lungo da sentire che mi mancava stringerla fra le braccia, e sono tornato sperando che fosse passata, sabato ho visto il mentecatto di sfuggita passare in macchina e mi è risalita una tristezza...lei è ancora più desolata di me se posso dire.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Come immaginavo, scrivere sul forum non è per niente facile, ed è per questo che non l'ho mai fatto, per i tipi come me è già difficile farlo di persona a voce, tentare di scriverlo è ancora più complicato. *E' tanto tempo che stò insieme a questa persona, ho condiviso con lei tutta la vita si può dire. E' stata lei che mi ha implorato di perdonarla, e devo dire che tranne per questa grandissima cazzata che ha fatto, è sempre stata una gran donna, una moglie irreprensibile, una madre stupenda, e alla fine mi ha chiesto del tempo, io non avevo niente da perdere, i figli ormai sono grandi abbastanza, vanno all'università, e non mi sono sentito di sfasciare tutto. Dal punto di vista dell'unione di coppia non ho da lamentarmi, come sapete bene, i traditori pentiti diventano molto teneri e romantici. *
> :blank::blank::blank:



E tutto cio' non ha il suo peso nella bilancia per te? ... diciamo ch'e' stato un incidente di percorso  , puo' capitare quando si e' "deboli" e lei lo e' stata.

Non "_Buttare via il bambino con l'acqua sporca_" salva il salvabile (tua moglie) ch'e' di piu' da quel che dici/racconti ... perdonala e' se ti riesce dimentica ... un'altra possibilita' gliela devi dare, coraggio.


.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> *Il suo tradimento ha immesso in me una dose di veleno per il quale sembra non ci sia antidoto, il tempo stà passando e con meno frequenza dell'inizio ma ogni tanto torna a farmi male,* qualcuno qui da qualche parte lo ha descritto molto bene, è un dolore fisico che lascia senza respiro, pensieri e ricordi si rincorrono e i flashback di loro due mi devastano, ho tentato di andarmene per un periodo di tempo, abbastanza lungo da sentire che mi mancava stringerla fra le braccia, e sono tornato sperando che fosse passata, sabato ho visto il mentecatto di sfuggita passare in macchina e mi è risalita una tristezza...lei è ancora più desolata di me se posso dire.


... ehhh se ti capisco ... ora e' una ferita aperta che butta sangue ... ma vedrai che il tempo risanera' tutto ... restera' una grossa cicatrice, forza su 


.


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> .. ma non capisco perché sei rimasto con lei, visto che la disprezzi in questo modo..


Infatti, coerenza avrebbe voluto - visti i discorsi che hai fatto - che tu non te ne uscissi con un "scegli: o lui o me", ma con un " okay, quella è la porta"...


----------



## aristocat (7 Dicembre 2009)

*il carro armato*



Illuso ha detto:


> Non fà una piega! lei è stata un 'infame, (da qui il post iniziale contro i traditori) ma se lo gigolò si permette di rompere gli zibedei, deve anche sapere che potrei in qualche modo romperli a lui.


insomma: occhio per occhio...:unhappy: ?...

solo una considerazione - in punta di piedi, perchè immagino te con le tue ferite profonde e con te solidarizzo.
andare dalla moglie di lui per spifferarle le nefandezze del marito vuol dire aggiungere altro dolore al dolore, entrare in una dimensione fatta di equlibri (o squilibri) che non sono tuoi...
soprattutto, significa sposare la stessa filosofia dell'ex amante di tua moglie; ovvero pensare che sia legittimo irrompere con prepotenza nella sfera di due persone che non c'entrano nulla con la tua vita.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Dicembre 2009)

illuso
io so quello che provi ma....
vuoi dire meglio da quanto tempo sai e come si sono evolute le cose?
la rabbia che manifesti smbra quella dei primi tempi
ma quel che dici sembra diverso

parlaci
ma davvero
se no, non ti serve


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ehhh se ti capisco ... ora e' una ferita aperta che butta sangue ... ma vedrai che il tempo risanera' tutto ... restera' una grossa cicatrice, forza su
> 
> 
> .


Si lo so, è che ogni tanto mi sale una carogna pazzesca, e straparlo mi rendo odioso, vorrei strozzarla (eufemisticamente si intende)


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> illuso
> io so quello che provi ma....
> vuoi dire meglio da quanto tempo sai e come si sono evolute le cose?
> la rabbia che manifesti smbra quella dei primi tempi
> ...


No è successo nel periodo da aprile a luglio del 08. Lui la tampinava da qualche anno, lei mi aveva accennato qualcosa, ma tra noi c'è stata sempre una fiducia totale. Io con lui ci avrò parlato si è no qualche volta, sapevo che era sposato senza figli con una brava ragazza, poi avevo saputo che si erano lasciati, e per un pò più niente. Quando siamo andati a finire in una strana situazione, fra figli adolescenti, genitori ammalati, casini col lavoro, (insomma sembra un classico a leggere qui) lei non sò come spiegare, si è distaccata, cioè non il solito litigone, e poi la grande pace, facendo l'Amore con passione ardente, ma il periodo si andava allungando a livello record della nostra storia. (e io non capivo una beata cippa) Lei lo vedeva quanto soffrivo per questo, e una sera in lacrime le ho chiesto di smetterla di torturarmi e di dirmi cosa stava succedendo, e cosi  che mi confessò. Dovete credermi sulla parola, la storia è lunga e complicata, ho tentato di scriverla ma è lunga una cinquantina di pagine word, e non mi sembra il caso. A lui gli sono volato addosso perchè ero amico del padre, era alle seconde nozze e la sua signora, non capiva nemmeno lei cosa le stava succedendo, e lui per fare i suoi comodi l'aveva ripudiata, e lei già era ritornata da qualche mese a vivere con i suoi. Questa ragazza è molto giovane oltre che molto bella, e quando sono andato a parlarle, ho cercato di essere molto diplomatico e gentile, e infine mi ha ringraziato per essermi preso la briga di andargli a parlare, e di averla tolta da un'incubo, non so come ma lui era riuscito a farle credere che la fine del loro rapporto era per causa sua, il mentecatto. Lui nei primi mesi dell'altr'anno mi ha seguito, ha spiato i miei movimenti, quando sono venuto a conoscenza di ciò lo affrontato e avvisato che anch'io volevo sapere lui chi caspita era, come si era permesso di fare tutto questo...
mentre con mia moglie sono stati mesi di vero inferno, un'incubo, non riuscivo più a dormire con lei, per soffocare il male che sentivo bevevo molto, ma quanda passava l'effetto era peggio di prima. Poi è successo che è mancata mia suocera, a cui ero molto legato, e in quella circostanza ci siamo dimeticati di tutto e tutti e in quei giorni di lutto non abbiamo più pensato a tutte quelle schifezze, e ci siamo senti di nuovo una cosa sola. E' trascorso un anno esatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> No è successo nel periodo da aprile a luglio del 08. Lui la tampinava da qualche anno, lei mi aveva accennato qualcosa, ma tra noi c'è stata sempre una fiducia totale. Io con lui ci avrò parlato si è no qualche volta, sapevo che era sposato senza figli con una brava ragazza, poi avevo saputo che si erano lasciati, e per un pò più niente. Quando siamo andati a finire in una strana situazione, fra figli adolescenti, genitori ammalati, casini col lavoro, (insomma sembra un classico a leggere qui) lei non sò come spiegare, si è distaccata, cioè non il solito litigone, e poi la grande pace, facendo l'Amore con passione ardente, ma il periodo si andava allungando a livello record della nostra storia. (e io non capivo una beata cippa) Lei lo vedeva quanto soffrivo per questo, e una sera in lacrime le ho chiesto di smetterla di torturarmi e di dirmi cosa stava succedendo, e cosi che mi confessò. Dovete credermi sulla parola, la storia è lunga e complicata, ho tentato di scriverla ma è lunga una cinquantina di pagine word, e non mi sembra il caso. A lui gli sono volato addosso perchè ero amico del padre, era alle seconde nozze e la sua signora, non capiva nemmeno lei cosa le stava succedendo, e lui per fare i suoi comodi l'aveva ripudiata, e lei già era ritornata da qualche mese a vivere con i suoi. Questa ragazza è molto giovane oltre che molto bella, e quando sono andato a parlarle, ho cercato di essere molto diplomatico e gentile, e infine mi ha ringraziato per essermi preso la briga di andargli a parlare, e di averla tolta da un'incubo, non so come ma lui era riuscito a farle credere che la fine del loro rapporto era per causa sua, il mentecatto. Lui nei primi mesi dell'altr'anno mi ha seguito, ha spiato i miei movimenti, quando sono venuto a conoscenza di ciò lo affrontato e avvisato che anch'io volevo sapere lui chi caspita era, come si era permesso di fare tutto questo...
> mentre con mia moglie sono stati mesi di vero inferno, un'incubo, non riuscivo più a dormire con lei, per soffocare il male che sentivo bevevo molto, ma quanda passava l'effetto era peggio di prima. Poi è successo che è mancata mia suocera, a cui ero molto legato, e in quella circostanza ci siamo dimeticati di tutto e tutti e in quei giorni di lutto non abbiamo più pensato a tutte quelle schifezze, e ci siamo senti di nuovo una cosa sola. E' trascorso un anno esatto.


Sei certo che quello che provi ora non sia principalmente orgoglio ferito?
Le menzogne ci sono state per poco e in un periodo in cui, lo riconosci, eravate emotivamente distanti ...forse comprendi come lei abbia potuto cercare una vera "evasione".
E' così?


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> illuso
> io so quello che provi ma....
> vuoi dire meglio da quanto tempo sai e come si sono evolute le cose?
> la rabbia che manifesti smbra quella dei primi tempi
> ...


E' successo nel periodo tra marzo e luglio dell'altro anno, da quel che ho letto qui, un classico, i figli adolescenti, che si mettono di traverso, (la scuola ecc.) i genitori anziani (alzhaimer della suocera) il lavoro, insomma i casini tutti insieme. Io e lei a fare discussioni su discussioni per tutto, pensavo al solito litigone, con la solita conclusione e invece, lei niente sempre fredda e distaccata. Una sera in lacrime gli chiesi di smetterla di torturarmi e di dirmi perchè mi stava trattando di merda e così, confessò. La storia è un gran casino, l'ho scritta, però sono più di cinquanta pagine di word, e non mi sembra il caso. 
Il mentecatto (lo chiamo così) è risultato essere un seduttore seriale, alle seconde nozze, niente figli, ero amico del padre, mi spiava dal mese di gennaio, sapeva molto su me e mia moglie, io niente di lui. Quando lei mi confessò, andai a parlargli, per avvisarlo che volevo sapere anch'io qualcosa della sua vita, e scoprii, che per fare il figo, aveva ripudiato l'attuale moglie, facendole credere di essere lei la colpevole della fine del loro matrimonio, lei era già tornata a casa dei suoi quando la contattai. Una ragazza giovane e molto bella, usai il massimo della diplomazia e del tatto, e lei mi ringraziò per essere andato a parlargli. E ne scoprii delle belle. Lui era un pò che la tampinava, (qualcosa me lo aveva accennato, ma la fiducia era massima, e ...)sapeva del nostro momento di difficoltà e a mia moglie si era presentato come una specie di amico chiedendogli se avesse bisogno di un aiuto, e lei lo trovò carino da parte sua preoccuparsi di certe incombenze tipo una clinica dove ricoverare la madre.


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Stò facendo casini, scusate


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei certo che quello che provi ora non sia principalmente orgoglio ferito?
> Le menzogne ci sono state per poco e in un periodo in cui, lo riconosci, eravate emotivamente distanti ...forse comprendi come lei abbia potuto cercare una vera "evasione".
> E' così?


Che lei si sia presa un'evasione non ci sono dubbi, comprendo che nella vita uno possa fare una, dico UNA stupidata, ma quando penso a quei giorni le urlo in faccia tutto il mio dolore, e puoi credermi se ti dico che mi sento una vera merda, e a dire il vero erano due mesi che non lo facevo più. Lei è sempre stata una donna al di sopra di ogni sospetto, anzi pure troppo precisina e perfetta da far sentire me fuori luogo, agli occhi degli altri io ero il fortunato, quello che sembrava dovessi mollare tutto e scappare con una bionda, e invece l'acqua cheta sic!


----------



## Bruja (8 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

... intanto più che Illuso io ti vedo meglio come Disilluso.
Passiamo alla tua rabbia!
Dici che il suo tradimento ti ha avvelenato, e credi che non sia così per tutti? Guarda che nell'accezione normale tutti sappiamo, anche se ci rode, che i sentimenti possono entrare in noi nostro malgrado, ma non é quello che ci ferisce, bensì la menzogna, l'inganno perpetrato alle nostre spalle che credono ad una innocenza standard!
Il tempo passerà, 18 mesi non sono molto per un tradimento scoperto, anzi tu hai avuto la possibilità di valutare le motivazioni e chi sia la parte avversa (un seriale quindi non certo di spessore); dovrà passare altro tempo e dovrai anche arrivare a perdonarti!
Pensaci bene, ora sei tanto astioso perché non ti perdoni di non aver avuto la forza o l'intenzione di chiuderle la porta in faccia, e questa consapevolezza ti macera dentro al punto che sostieni che il casino lo ha fatto lei e lei deve risolverlo: ma cosa? Un dato di fatto? Ha tradito, lo sai, sai il perché, ed hai deciso (per convinzione o per inerzia) di proseguire il cammino insieme. 
Questo é ciò che conta e se questa strada, penosa, difficile e pesante é comunque la sola perseguibile, per te e per il tuo benessere, fai in modo che il vostro riavvicinamento sia un ri-conoscervi.  

Oggi siete diversi, sapete che avete potuto fare azioni ed avere reazioni che questa vicenda ha tirato fuori... pensate alla vostra capacità di reagire ad un errore fatto e subito.
Domandatevi solo una cosa, prima di tutto, cosa sentite veramente ed ancora reciprocamente?
 Dopo un tradimento la stima cala, passata la rabbia resta la valutazione del bene persistente o residuo; provate a capire se con quelle basi potete ancora ricompattare una via esistenziale... diversamente continuerai a respirare malumori e rancori, e sprecherai la TUA vita, e forse anche la vostra... 
Ripeto prima di perdonare lei, perdona te stesso per le scelte che farai; in qualunque caso dovrai caricarti del fardello delle tue scelte e come ho detto altrove, pur avendo i presupposti per scegliere, serve sempre coraggio...
E' la differenza che passa da chi é protagonista della propria vita anche nei guai e nei disagi da chi é comprimario...
Accettare il male minore o mantenere una condizione dignitosa pur nella sofferenza e nella disillusione ci rendere sempre consapevoli di agire con autorispetto... e é quello che non dovrebbe mai mancare.
Auguri e lascia che il tempo ti aiuti, lo fa sempre !!!
Bruja     


Il suo tradimento ha immesso in me una dose di veleno per il quale sembra non ci sia antidoto, il tempo stà passando e con meno frequenza dell'inizio ma ogni tanto torna a farmi male, qualcuno qui da qualche parte lo ha descritto molto bene, è un dolore fisico che lascia senza respiro, pensieri e ricordi si rincorrono e i flashback di loro due mi devastano, ho tentato di andarmene per un periodo di tempo, abbastanza lungo da sentire che mi mancava stringerla fra le braccia, e sono tornato sperando che fosse passata, sabato ho visto il mentecatto di sfuggita passare in macchina e mi è risalita una tristezza...lei è ancora più desolata di me se posso dire.


----------



## Illuso (8 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... intanto più che Illuso io ti vedo meglio come Disilluso.
> Passiamo alla tua rabbia!
> Dici che il suo tradimento ti ha avvelenato, e credi che non sia così per tutti? Guarda che nell'accezione normale tutti sappiamo, anche se ci rode, che i sentimenti possono entrare in noi nostro malgrado, ma non é quello che ci ferisce, bensì la menzogna, l'inganno perpetrato alle nostre spalle che credono ad una innocenza standard!
> Il tempo passerà, 18 mesi non sono molto per un tradimento scoperto, anzi tu hai avuto la possibilità di valutare le motivazioni e chi sia la parte avversa (un seriale quindi non certo di spessore); dovrà passare altro tempo e dovrai anche arrivare a perdonarti!
> ...


 
Grazie, grazie, grazie.
Userò queste tue parole,  nei momenti di sconforto.
Mi sono sentito come avvolto in un forte abbraccio.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quali palle ci vanno, *ad aprire le gambine*, a far credere che si è in un posto mentre si è in un'altro, (a tradire la piena fiducia) ci vanno le palle a dire di no, ci vanno le palle ad assumersi LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITA' e a non prendere la via più comoda, (o che sembra tale) e Illudere l'altro/a che è solo un momento no e dire una marea di bugie, perchè qualcuno ha deciso che ti deve avere a tutti i costi, illudendoti che è il miglior uomo del mondo, mentre lo è solo per quei momenti e solo fino a che non ti ha portato a letto, dopo di che si rivela un povero mentecatto.


come sempre, invito a moderare i toni. Sei volgare. Se persisti chiamo lo staff.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quali palle ci vogliono ad aprire le gambine?Bè...sicuramente ha piu palle rispetto a te...che sei inerme....e non riesci a prendere una decisione....!Almeno lei sceglie...seppur sbagliando....tu..no!!!!


invece la tua volgarità non mi stupisce, è sempre la medesima. Anche su questo invoco lo Staff.


----------



## Mari' (8 Dicembre 2009)

Calma Verena, io a queste tue parole/commento



Verena67 ha detto:


> per amore...o per vigliaccheria? *Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!*


 ti avrei risposto cosi: Chi tradisce e' senza palle! ... e su questo non ci piove. 

Buongiorno. 


.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso posso chiederti una cosa?
Forse l'hai già detta ma i post stanno diventando tanti e non mi ricordo

volevo ricostruire brevemente i fatti, perchè se vuoi prendere in considerazione l'eventualità di un perdono, devi avere almeno il quadro chiarissimo di come sono andate le cose.

Allora. C'è questo conoscente che, pur avendo una moglie splendida, decide di corteggiare tua moglie. Non è chiaro se questo parte da sentimenti veri verso tua moglie (in fondo lui ha aspettato pazientemente per anni prima che lei lo prendesse in considerazione, ha fatto follie da vero maniaco come pedinare lei e te) oppure da un capriccio e basta.
Un giorno tua moglie decide di iniziare la sua storia con lui.
Dopo un po' di tempo ti confessa tutto e, se ho capito bene, ti dice che è pentita e che vuole salvare il rapporto con te.

E ora, quello che voglio chiederti. 
. Lei è tornata da te *anche* perchè l'amante l'ha lasciata; magari perchè ha capito che tra loro non può esserci un futuro? 
. Lei è tornata da te anche se l'amante l'amava tantissimo di vero Amore, perchè si è resa conto che chi ama davvero sei tu? 
oppure...
. Lei è tornata da te perchè si è resa conto che per l'amante lei rappresentava soltanto un diversivo, una "questione di puntiglio" da dongiovanni e quindi, per orgoglio ferito, ha liquidato lui tornando con te (quindi, in questo caso, tu saresti un po' il "ripiego")?
Come stanno le cose davvero, hai già trovato una risposta?


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...



Che dire ?
concordo in pieno ogni milligrammo delle tue parole .
Il tradimento e' una strada senza ritorno per distruggere senza pieta' ogni ricordo o intimita' vissuta.

Naturalmente pure io tradito.....


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Iris perdonare è un atto d'amore?Credi davvero sia così?Rispetto il tuo punto di vista ci mancherebbe....ma perdonare chi ha dimostrato palesemente di non amrci e di non rispettarci...non è un atto d'amore.....!Si perdona il ricordo di una persona che non è più quella che pensavamo fosse....!Iris io ne faccio anche una questione di amor proprio....credo che ci si debba voler bene, sempre e comunque....ed una persona che tradisce non merita la profondità dei nostri sentimenti!!!



Ciao Oscuro, vecchio mio tutto ok? Categorico come sempre vedo...

Io Oscuro, in questi anni tormentati posso dirti di aver capito una cosa per certo: l'amore non è solo bianco o solo nero. Ha molte gradazioni di grigio nel mezzo. L'amore non è assoluto.

Dobbiamo sfatare questo luogo comune del "chi ama non tradisce". Non è così. Purtroppo...

Chi ama ed è amato corre comunque il rischio di essere tradito.


----------



## Anna A (9 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece la tua volgarità non mi stupisce, è sempre la medesima. Anche su questo invoco lo Staff.


 
ma dai Verena.. ha solo riportato una frase di Illuso..


----------



## Verena67 (9 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Calma Verena, io a queste tue parole/commento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il cavolo che mi calmo.
Il mio commento (ritraggo la parola "palle", vogliamo dire "coraggio"? Non si dice forse: "Ma con che coraggio"?) non è qualificato sessualmente.
Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori è un offesa per tutte le donne.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il cavolo che mi calmo.
> Il mio commento (ritraggo la parola "palle", vogliamo dire *"coraggio"?* Non si dice forse: "Ma con che coraggio"?) non è qualificato sessualmente.
> Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori *è un offesa per tutte le donne.*


*EH si, forse era meglio* :up:

*Forse saro' strana io (niente forse, sicuramente) non mi sento affatto offesa ... forse perche' non ho vissuto esperienze del genere, o meglio, di carattere ho sempre  desistito a certe tentazioni ... concludendo Verena: Sono complicata, e' un mio difetto. 
*


----------



## Papero (9 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...


ciao illuso,

scrivo solo per dirti che ti quoto in pieno, hai perfettamente ragione e lo dico da traditore tradito.


----------



## Illuso (10 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Illuso posso chiederti una cosa?
> Forse l'hai già detta ma i post stanno diventando tanti e non mi ricordo
> 
> volevo ricostruire brevemente i fatti, perchè se vuoi prendere in considerazione l'eventualità di un perdono, devi avere almeno il quadro chiarissimo di come sono andate le cose.
> ...


Da quel che ho capito deve essere successo che, la coppia scoppia, all'interno dei problemi famigliari delle sue difficoltà quotidiane, forse della routine, ed ecco che si presenta il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura, che si offre come spalla su cui piangere. Un mentecatto che è capace di dire "Ti Amo" guardandole negli occhi a due donne nello stesso giorno, è un criminale. Queste due parole possono scardinare il cuore di chiunque, ma era solo una truffa, il desiderio di un ominicchio viziato che ha come unico godimento quello di riuscire a sedurre chi desidera con qualsiasi mezzo e sotterfugio, se così non fosse stato penso che lei se ne sarebbe andata. 
E quando se ne è resa conto, ha deciso, compreso, bho!di Amarmi come non mai, e devo riconoscere che da un anno a questa parte me lo dimostra ogni giorno, in una maniera che non ha mai fatto. E io ho per il momento deciso di prendermelo tutto questo suo sentimento, perchè mai ho pensato, ci dovrei rinunciare? danno (il tradimento) e beffa (lei è estremamente pentita di ciò che ha fatto e io la lascio?)


----------



## Illuso (10 Dicembre 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> ciao illuso,
> 
> scrivo solo per dirti che ti quoto in pieno, hai perfettamente ragione e lo dico da traditore tradito.


Ciao, Traditore tradito?


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro, vecchio mio tutto ok? Categorico come sempre vedo...
> 
> Io Oscuro, in questi anni tormentati posso dirti di aver capito una cosa per certo: l'amore non è solo bianco o solo nero. Ha molte gradazioni di grigio nel mezzo.* L'amore non è assoluto.*
> 
> ...


l'amore è assolutista almeno fin che dura.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Marì e anna*

Vi ringrazio per la difesa d'ufficio...purtroppo siamo alle solite....il forum cambia ma certe persone non cambiano mai....allora sai che c'è?Inviterei ad isolare certi personaggi...che vedono volgarita anche dove non c'è.... non caschiamo nelle solite polemiche....!Invece farei una richiesta allo staff:Non è il caso di esplicitare all'utente Verena di esser più serena e meno faziosa....nel commentare i post altrui?Se l'utente verena trova volgare la mia risposta può farlo notare privatamente senza dar adito a vecchie e gratuite diatribe...purtroppo il il buon gusto e qualcosa che hai o non hai......!Forse dovrei esser id invocare l'intervento del gestore....ma a 38 anni....ho altre aspettative dalla vita!!


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'amore è assolutista almeno fin che dura.



Si ma... quanto dura QUEL tipo di amore? Un anno? Due se è intenso? E poi?

Se non vedi le varie sfumature, finito quel tempo rimani con un pugno di mosche.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Io non capisco*

Ma insomma:Forse son fuori dal mondo io....forse no.....bò....!Io se amo e ho voglia di evadere vado al cinema.....vado a vedere una gara.....curo i miei diamantini.....ora le corna le chiamiamo pur evasioni?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:!Qui non è questione di bianco o nero.....perche tradire una persona non è questione di sfumature......tradire poi chi si dice di amare....poi lasciam perdere....poi ragazzi miei.....liberi di credere che gli asini volano.....!!:up:


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma insomma:Forse son fuori dal mondo io....forse no.....bò....!Io se amo e ho voglia di evadere vado al cinema.....vado a vedere una gara.....curo i miei diamantini.....ora le corna le chiamiamo pur evasioni?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:!Qui non è questione di bianco o nero.....perche tradire una persona non è questione di sfumature......tradire poi chi si dice di amare....poi lasciam perdere....poi ragazzi miei.....liberi di credere che gli asini volano.....!!:up:



Ma io Oscuro ti auguro davvero di non dover mai incappare in questo "spiacevole inconveniente", sia chiaro. perchè dopo il punto di vista cambia di conseguenza.


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per la difesa d'ufficio...purtroppo siamo alle solite....il forum cambia ma certe persone non cambiano mai....allora sai che c'è?Inviterei ad isolare certi personaggi...che vedono volgarita anche dove non c'è.... non caschiamo nelle solite polemiche....!Invece farei una richiesta allo staff:Non è il caso di esplicitare all'utente Verena di esser più serena e meno faziosa....nel commentare i post altrui?Se l'utente verena trova volgare la mia risposta può farlo notare privatamente senza dar adito a vecchie e gratuite diatribe...purtroppo il il buon gusto e qualcosa che hai o non hai......!Forse dovrei esser id invocare l'intervento del gestore....ma a 38 anni....ho altre aspettative dalla vita!!


... andiamo avanti Oscu'  procediamo


----------



## Verena67 (10 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per la difesa d'ufficio...purtroppo siamo alle solite....il forum cambia ma certe persone non cambiano mai....allora sai che c'è?Inviterei ad isolare certi personaggi...che vedono volgarita anche dove non c'è.... non caschiamo nelle solite polemiche....!Invece farei una richiesta allo staff:Non è il caso di esplicitare all'utente Verena di esser più serena e meno faziosa....nel commentare i post altrui?Se l'utente verena trova volgare la mia risposta può farlo notare privatamente senza dar adito a vecchie e gratuite diatribe...purtroppo il il buon gusto e qualcosa che hai o non hai......!Forse dovrei esser id invocare l'intervento del gestore....ma a 38 anni....ho altre aspettative dalla vita!!


 
se non avere buon gusto è odiare volgarità gratuite, mi pregio di aver cattivo gusto.


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se non avere buon gusto è odiare volgarità gratuite, mi pregio di aver cattivo gusto.



Verena ... il tuo: 


Verena67 ha detto:


> *Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!*


non e' ricco di signorilita' e nobilta' ... diciamo che dalle palle alle "gambine aperte" il passo e' stato breve 

Suvvvia, lasciamo correre ... il forum ha aperto da poco


----------



## MK (10 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... quanto dura QUEL tipo di amore? Un anno? Due se è intenso? E poi?
> 
> Se non vedi le varie sfumature, finito quel tempo rimani con un pugno di mosche.


Dipende da quello che si vuole Kid, c'è chi si accontenta, c'è chi ogni tanto si concede qualche  svago, chi chiude e ricomincia.


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per amore...o per vigliaccheria? Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!


non direi proprio. forse per non farlo


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Marì*

Che poi il mio intervento era a difesa delle donne....vabbè ci siamo capiti....!!Concordo pienamente con la DEA Minerva....ci vogliono palle nel non tradire....altro che storie!!:up:


----------



## Grande82 (10 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi il mio intervento era a difesa delle donne....vabbè ci siamo capiti....!!Concordo pienamente con la DEA Minerva....ci vogliono palle nel non tradire....altro che storie!!:up:


 E' una vecchia diatriba tra noi 'veterani'.
Ci si rispetta pure non essendo d'accordo. E si moderano i toni per rispetto recirpoco (quello che non mi pare grave può sembrarlo ad un altro).
Io anche ritengo che ci voglia coraggio a non tradire. Ma non nel seppellire, sia chiaro. No. Nel farsi le giuste domande prima, quando hai la tentazione. E dire: perchè le dò corda? Ma ti assicuro, per un'esperienza che in merito tu non hai, che ci vuol coraggio pure a tradire. E farsi comunque quelle domande. E altre ancora. Tipo 'voglio restare qui? continuare questa vita?' Non credo si possa definire cosa è meglio o peggio. Certo che la cosa più semplice è buttare la polvere sotto al tappeto. E si può farlo tradendo o meno.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Grande*

:up:Ciao,tutto condivisibile ma dimentichi una cosa:Io il coraggio di tradire....l'ho avuto.....e sapessi quanto ci son stato male.....!Poi rispetto per le tue opinioni....ci mancherebbe....!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' una vecchia diatriba tra noi 'veterani'.
> Ci si rispetta pure non essendo d'accordo. E si moderano i toni per rispetto recirpoco (quello che non mi pare grave può sembrarlo ad un altro).
> Io anche ritengo che ci voglia coraggio a non tradire. Ma non nel seppellire, sia chiaro. No. Nel farsi le giuste domande prima, quando hai la tentazione. E dire: perchè le dò corda? Ma ti assicuro, per un'esperienza che in merito tu non hai, che ci vuol coraggio pure a tradire. E farsi comunque quelle domande. E altre ancora. Tipo 'voglio restare qui? continuare questa vita?' Non credo si possa definire cosa è meglio o peggio. Certo che la cosa più semplice è buttare la polvere sotto al tappeto. E si può farlo tradendo o meno.


no, a tradire il coraggio non ci vuole.
ci vuole coraggio a decidere di lasciare , questo sì. a parlare con onestà di quello che si sta provando, a fare completa chiarezza dentro di sé.
è diverso, decisamente


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2009)

*Minerva*

Non so quanto la parola coraggio sia appropriata nel tradire....comunque ti assumi meschinamente una responsabilita,compi un'azione,per alcuni aspetti anche rischiosa perche mette a repentaglio una serie di equilibri fittizi....abitudini e assuefazioni di vario tipo...!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so quanto la parola coraggio sia appropriata nel tradire....comunque ti assumi meschinamente una responsabilita,compi un'azione,per alcuni aspetti anche rischiosa perche mette a repentaglio una serie di equilibri fittizi....abitudini e assuefazioni di vario tipo...!!


dicono i ladri che anche per rubare ci vuole coraggio.
ma io non lo chiamo così


----------



## Illuso (10 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, a tradire il coraggio non ci vuole.
> ci vuole coraggio a decidere di lasciare , questo sì. a parlare con onestà di quello che si sta provando, a fare completa chiarezza dentro di sé.
> è diverso, decisamente


Quoto alla grande!!!


----------



## Illuso (10 Dicembre 2009)

Per quanto riguarda la terminologia usata per rispondere a Verena al post 41, chiedo scusa, avrei dovuto aspettare un pò prima di rispondere a una provocazione in termini, se avesse detto "attributi" anzichè p....non sarei stato altrettanto volgare, ma sono un novizio e ammetto l'errore di forma, ma non di sostanza.


----------



## Magenta (11 Dicembre 2009)

Ho scritto una cosa lunghissima e si è cancellata.
Comunque, tra una cosa e l'altra sono arrivata anch'io.
Bruja mi ha parlato di cancro dei sentimenti, e devo dire che anche io ho deciso di curarlo. Sono una tradita e come tale avevo due scelte: lasciare o riprovare. Ho scelto di riprovare, con evidenti difficoltà, visto che sono passati (solo) due mesi. Ma te Illuso, è da un anno e mezzo che sei così incazzato? scusa ma spero tra un anno e mezzo di aver fatto qualche passo avanti, nonostante il dolore sia soggettivo... Ti sto un pò prendendo in giro,non volermene, cerco di sdrammatizzare!

Quello che seriamente mi chiedo, ti chiedo, è un'altra cosa: hai detto che mentre lei sceglieva te, nel momento in cui tu le dicevi "scegli o me o lui" e lei diceva "scelgo te" c'era LUI IN MACCHINA CHE LA ASPETTAVA DI SOTTO? ho letto bene? Con tutto il rispetto, io l'avrei lasciata andare con lui! ma che ci faceva il mentecatto di sotto? c'era la reale possibilità che loro due scappassero assieme?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *EH si, forse era meglio* :up:
> 
> *Forse saro' strana io (niente forse, sicuramente) non mi sento affatto offesa ... forse perche' non ho vissuto esperienze del genere, o meglio, di carattere ho sempre desistito a certe tentazioni ... concludendo Verena: Sono complicata, e' un mio difetto. *


 Forse sarebbe stato meglio che avessi evitato le sottile (?) allusione della frase in blu.


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

*persa/dis-persa*

 *

Scherzando, si può dire di tutto, anche la  verità.*
(Sigmund Freud)



 

 Tu vieni sempre a fine giornata a correggere gli  scritti altrui eh, deformazione professionale AHAHAH ... come si dice: Le vecchie  abitudini sono dure a morire ... uno ... due ... ... tre ... ... ... quattro ...  ... ... ... cinque ... ... ... ... ... sei ... ... ... ... ... ... sette ... ...  ... ... ... ... ... otto ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... nove ... ... ... ...  ... ... ... ... ... ... dieci.

 Dicono che prima di dare certe risposte, sarebbe  utile contare fino a dieci ... l'ho fatto e, mi e' passata la voglia di  risponderti.





 Preghiera del mattino:
 *Signore, ti prego, dona molta salute e lunga vita  ai miei nemici, perché se è vero che ogni uomo nella vita deve avere dei nemici,  conservami questi che sono così imbecilli.*
(Henrico Heince)

 


 

:natale:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi proprio. forse per non farlo


Non lo so, sembrerebbe cosi' ma non e' sempre cosi'... mi spiego il tradimento e' comunque un mettersi in discussione (escludendo ovviamente i tradimenti di sollazzo)... per mettersi in discussione ci vuole sempre coraggio, il mezzo o meglio il modo puo' essere sbagliato e codardo ma credo anche che sia il piu' "funzionale" sotto un certo aspetto.

La metafora della mela la dice lunga sulla necessita' di alcuni peccati:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, sembrerebbe cosi' ma non e' sempre cosi'... mi spiego il tradimento e' comunque un mettersi in discussione (escludendo ovviamente i tradimenti di sollazzo)... per mettersi in discussione ci vuole sempre coraggio, il mezzo o meglio il modo puo' essere sbagliato e codardo ma credo anche che sia il piu' "funzionale" sotto un certo aspetto.
> 
> La metafora della mela la dice lunga sulla necessita' di alcuni peccati:carneval:


capisco quello che vuoi dire ma trovo che coraggio e tradimento siano proprio in contraddizione fa di loro. all'interno di una coppia la messa in discussione non può non coinvolgere anche il partner...altrimenti è una vigliaccata che non può e non deve essere vestita in altri modi


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quello che vuoi dire ma trovo che coraggio e tradimento siano proprio in contraddizione fa di loro. all'interno di una coppia la messa in discussione non può non coinvolgere anche il partner...altrimenti è una vigliaccata che non può e non deve essere vestita in altri modi


Capisco e vista nell'ottica della coppia penso che abbia assolutamente ragione, se si rompe un tubo dovrei chiamare l'idraulico e non l'elettricista.
Ma la crisi e' personale e non necessariamente di coppia, il tradito subisce passivamente e concordo che sia una grande bastardata... il tradito pensa come coppia il traditore non sta pensando in coppia, e' fuori sincronia, sta pensando a se stesso alla sua crisi e cerca di metterci una pezza come puo'. Per assurdo ci vuole coraggio anche ad essere codardi. Il tradimento e' un estremo esercizio del libero arbitrio che molto spesso fa danno.
Lo so che lei e' molto ferma su questo punto, ed e' ammirevole, non e' mia intenzione farle cambiare idea o vestire il tradimento con altro nome, e' solo che non riesco ad essere cosi' ferma su questo punto soprattutto dopo un cesto di corna:corna:


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco e vista nell'ottica della coppia penso che abbia assolutamente ragione, se si rompe un tubo dovrei chiamare l'idraulico e non l'elettricista.
> Ma la crisi e' personale e non necessariamente di coppia, il tradito subisce passivamente e concordo che sia una grande bastardata... il tradito pensa come coppia il traditore non sta pensando in coppia, e' fuori sincronia, sta pensando a se stesso alla sua crisi e cerca di metterci una pezza come puo'. Per assurdo ci vuole coraggio anche ad essere codardi. Il tradimento e' un estremo esercizio del libero arbitrio che molto speso fa danno.
> Lo so che lei e' molto ferma su questo punto, ed e' ammirevole, non e' mia intenzione farle cambiare idea o vestire il tradimento con altro nome, e' solo che non riesco ad essere cosi' ferma su questo punto soprattutto dopo un cesto di corna:corna:


mia cara, La quoto.
Volevo dirlo io, ma le parole non le ho trovate.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Scherzando, si può dire di tutto, anche la verità.*
> (Sigmund Freud)
> 
> 
> ...


 invece penso che io fino a 10 non conto e ti rispondo subito che sono felice per persa che ha altro da fare che venire a commentare a tutte  le ore. Immagino sia presa dal lavoro e dai bambini in particolare. 
Meno male! 
In quanto all' 'errore'.... stai forse ammettendo che hai sbagliato a scrivere certe cose?


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Capisco e vista nell'ottica della coppia penso che abbia assolutamente ragione, se si rompe un tubo dovrei chiamare l'idraulico e non l'elettricista.
> Ma la crisi e' personale e non necessariamente di coppia, il tradito subisce passivamente e concordo che sia una grande bastardata... il tradito pensa come coppia il traditore non sta pensando in coppia, e' fuori sincronia, sta pensando a se stesso alla sua crisi e cerca di metterci una pezza come puo'.* Per assurdo ci vuole coraggio anche ad essere codardi*. Il tradimento e' un estremo esercizio del libero arbitrio che molto spesso fa danno.
> Lo so che lei e' molto ferma su questo punto, ed e' ammirevole, non e' mia intenzione farle cambiare idea o vestire il tradimento con altro nome, e' solo che non riesco ad essere cosi' ferma su questo punto soprattutto dopo un cesto di corna:corna:


ammetto di avere limiti ad uscire dalla logica di certi ragionamenti.(senza ironia)


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> invece penso che io fino a 10 non conto e ti rispondo subito che sono felice per persa che ha altro da fare che venire a commentare a tutte  le ore. Immagino sia presa dal lavoro e dai bambini in particolare.
> Meno male!
> In quanto all' 'errore'.... *stai forse ammettendo che hai sbagliato a scrivere certe cose?*


NO!

Ho semplicemente mostrato/spiegato a Verena il *perche'* non mi sentivo offesa dal commento di Illuso dopo il suo:* "Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!"*



Illuso ha detto:


> Quali palle ci vanno, ad aprire le gambine, a far credere che si è in un posto mentre si è in un'altro, (a tradire la piena fiducia) ci vanno le palle a dire di no, ci vanno le palle ad assumersi LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITA' e a non prendere la via più comoda, (o che sembra tale) e Illudere l'altro/a che è solo un momento no e dire una marea di bugie, perchè qualcuno ha deciso che ti deve avere a tutti i costi, illudendoti che è il miglior uomo del mondo, mentre lo è solo per quei momenti e solo fino a che non ti ha portato a letto, dopo di che si rivela un povero mentecatto.


Ch'e' ... la mia risposta non vi e' piaciuta? Pazienza! ... lo riscriverei di nuovo se fosse necessario, ma penso che una volta basta ed avanza.


PS ma non si era detto nel vecchio forum tempo fa di "ignorarci"? ... e mantenetele certe promesse perdinci!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mi sembra piuttosto ipocrita nascondersi dietro un dito: la volgarità è negli occhi di chi legge e pensa certe cose.

Purtroppo alcuni escono maturati da certe esperienze...altri no.


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra piuttosto ipocrita nascondersi dietro un dito: la volgarità è negli occhi di chi legge e pensa certe cose.
> 
> Purtroppo alcuni escono maturati da certe esperienze...altri no.



Vere, ultimamente sei un pò acidella... e te lo dice uno che odia la volgarità. C'è di peggio in giro su.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2009)

Avrò i miei buoni motivi per essere acida, caro il mio lamentatore sempiterno, ma sulla volgarità ESTREMA di buttare sempre addosso alle donne (TUTTE LE DONNE) la "colpa" del tradimento non transigo.


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avrò i miei buoni motivi per essere acida, caro il mio lamentatore sempiterno, ma sulla volgarità ESTREMA di buttare sempre addosso alle donne (TUTTE LE DONNE) la "colpa" del tradimento non transigo.



Mi spezzi il cuore.

Io ti abbraccio comunque.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2009)

ma t'abbraccio pure io, che costa?


----------



## Kid (11 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma t'abbraccio pure io, che costa?


Così mi emozioni.... mia musa ispiratrice.


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

... E' una questione di coda, "coda di paglia" ... 


Vuoi vedere che oltre ad essere cornuti/e dobbiamo anche sentirci "senza palle" assenza di coraggio :rotfl:  cornuti e mazziati :sonar: cose da matti, cose da veri matti.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... E' una questione di coda, "coda di paglia" ...
> 
> 
> Vuoi vedere che oltre ad essere cornuti/e dobbiamo anche sentirci "senza palle" assenza di coraggio :rotfl: cornuti e mazziati :sonar: cose da matti, cose da veri matti.


mah, mi pare che girare le cose in questo modo castri ogni dialogo.
e se non si cerca il dialogo tra traditi e traditori, non si capisce cosa si stia a fare qui!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

:ghitarra:​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Scherzando, si può dire di tutto, anche la verità.*
> (Sigmund Freud)
> 
> 
> ...


 Come il solito dici cattiverie gratuite in modo obliquo, non rispondi a quel che ti viene fatto rilevare e ti autoproclami giudice con le parole degli altri.
:natale:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

*oh pobacco...*

Che 3d che mi sono perso...mo me lo rileggo...
Oscuro...sei un grande!!!!

Facile dire non tradire quando hai la bocca piena...eheheheeheh...
Ma se l'astinenza batte...bisogna agire.
Chiodo schiaccia chiodo.

Chi vuol essere lieto sia,
che del domani non c'è certezza...

Ci si sacrifica ok?

Ma solo se ne vale la pena...
Se non ne vale la pena...amen...

Ragazze si vive una vita sola...

E io stavo diventando una larva...

Non esiste!
Non esiste...

A mali estremi, estremi rimedi...

Non è un pranzo di gala...certo, 
ma un piacevole dessert...ok?

Ok....c'è chi non sa stare senza nutella...
e chi senza...la...beh insomma avete capito...

E piuttosto di supplicare o chiedere...
Meglio tradire.
Garantito.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te è mai succeso di dire no ad una tentazione fortissima?


Ti è mai capitato di chiedere un tozzo di pane?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Io ho quarantasette anni sono sposato da ventiquattro e mezzo, e qualche mare in tempesta posso dire di averlo attraversato, e ho detto di NO, ho fatto una scelta precisa, non è stato facile, non faccio fatica ad ammetterlo ma ci ho ragionato di brutto, mi sono tormentato, la cosa più facile sarebbe stato dire di sì.
> Lei (l'altra) mi ha fatto sentire molto importante, mi ha lusingato, e deciso la guardai negli occhi e le dissi:"io sono innamorato di mia moglie, e ...fine."


Visto ti sei sacrificato per niente...scusa il cinismo, ma ti brucia...pensa invece se lei ti mostrava il suo scheletrino magrolino nell'armadio, e tu sapevi di avere un museo di ossa, da tirar fuori...
Potevi anche riderle in faccia...e dirle...embè per ste cazzate qua...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> E' tutto tranne che vuoto, sono passati diciotto mesi da quella sera, e a me girano ancora parecchio, forse perchè ho dovuto tenermi tutto dentro, forse perchè ogni tanto intravedo l'altro, (lavora vicino a dove lavoro io) forse perchè sò tutto, ogni più piccolo particolare della loro relazione...la tristezza ha presso possesso del mio cuore e del mio stato d' animo.


Adesso girano a me!
Senti come fai tu a conoscere ogni più piccolo particolare della loro relazione. Ti rendi conto che tu conosci, solo ciò che ti ha riferito lei?
E chi ti dice che non sia tutta un'invenzione?
Le donne sono strane sai mio caro?
Se non stai attento ti rivoltano come un calzino...
Devi imparare sempre ad anticipare le loro mosse...

Ma senti che storia.
MAI lo giuro su DIO, MAI accetterei che mia moglie mi parlasse delle sue storie extra...inaccettabile.

O forse sei tornato a casa e li hai beccati insieme?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi fai?Mi stava bene come era.....Ecco le cose son cambiate...quella che credevi in un modo è in un altro....la decisione caro mio la devi prendere tu....!!Lei quella di tradirti non si è fatta scrupoli a prenderla.....!Illuso la vita è fatta di scelto e di non scelte....puoi scegliere di non scegliere...ma tutto ciò che ne verrà sarà solo ed esclusivamente colpa tua.....!chi ha sbagliato è lei....se contiunuerai con lei....e le cose andranno male perchè ormai il vaso è rotto....la colpa sarà solo tua.....!Coraggio Illuso....chiudi e riparti...ORGOGLIO E DIGNITà PLEASE!!:up:


Certo e indietro non si torna...io vado solo avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E tutto cio' non ha il suo peso nella bilancia per te? ... diciamo ch'e' stato un incidente di percorso  , puo' capitare quando si e' "deboli" e lei lo e' stata.
> 
> Non "_Buttare via il bambino con l'acqua sporca_" salva il salvabile (tua moglie) ch'e' di piu' da quel che dici/racconti ... perdonala e' se ti riesce dimentica ... un'altra possibilita' gliela devi dare, coraggio.
> 
> ...


Già!!!
La penso proprio così...vediamola a 360 gradi...


----------



## Anna A (11 Dicembre 2009)

*???*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti è mai capitato di chiedere un tozzo di pane?


:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti è mai capitato di chiedere un tozzo di pane?


Con mortadella o senza?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... quanto dura QUEL tipo di amore? Un anno? Due se è intenso? E poi?
> 
> Se non vedi le varie sfumature, finito quel tempo rimani con un pugno di mosche.


Ma va?
E mi chiami scemo, per aver capito come andava a finire?
E di aver messo via qualcosa in saccoccia...per i tempi di magra?
Ma stiamo scherzando?

Kid...l'errore fatale sta sempre nel confidare con tutto noi stessi su un'altra persona...

Troppo rischioso...

A sto punto ringrazio la mia buona stella...che quel pugno di mosche me lo diede tantissimi anni fa...e mi fece agire poi in maniera differente...

QUindi sono un sopravissuto...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto ti sei sacrificato per niente...scusa il cinismo, ma ti brucia..*.pensa invece se lei ti mostrava il suo scheletrino magrolino nell'armadio, e tu sapevi di avere un museo di ossa, da tirar fuori...*
> Potevi anche riderle in faccia...e dirle...embè per ste cazzate qua...


Mi hai fatto sputare il caffe'!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come il solito dici cattiverie gratuite in modo obliquo, non rispondi a quel che ti viene fatto rilevare e ti autoproclami giudice con le parole degli altri.
> :natale:



Chi tradisce e' una  carogna e, chi non ammette di aver fatto una carognata e' anche peggio di una  carogna ... anche se pentiti/e,  nessuno di loro dovrebbe permettersi di  dire:  *"Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!"* ... perche' oltre che volgare, e' offensivo ... per  cui, deve essere pronta a qualsiasi reazione.

 Personalmente mi sono sentita piu' offesa  da Verena che dal commento di Illuso ... anche se poi Lei (furbamente) ha  aggiustato il tiro e l'ha voluta buttare sulla "solidarieta' femminile" dicendo:  *"Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori  è un offesa per tutte le donne."*  ... l'e' andata male, non ho  abboccato, la stessa battuta che ha fatto Verena, fatta da un uomo, avrebbe  ricevuto la medesima risposta da me.

 Spiegata mi sono? 

 A te, che hai subito il  tradimento di tuo marito come anche io, non disturba la battuta di Verena? ... a  me si. Ognuno e' norma di se stesso, fortunatamente e grazie a  DIO! 

PS non mi accusare di cattiveria perche' non e' vero ... quando rispondo sono diretta, spontanea e questo mi procura impopolarita' ... non riesco ad essere ipocrita come ben altri/e, il falsa&cortese non mi appartiene, OK?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Avrò i miei buoni motivi per essere acida, caro il mio lamentatore sempiterno, ma sulla volgarità ESTREMA di buttare sempre addosso alle donne (TUTTE LE DONNE) la "colpa" del tradimento non transigo.


Eddai vere...che ti capita? 
Ma dai chi è che butta la colpa sulle donne....
La colpa casomai...è di certe donne...a scapito di altre certe donne...

Dai su...

Ma in ogni caso, Vere, la colpa è sempre degli altri...:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi tradisce e' una carogna e, chi non ammette di aver fatto una carognata e' anche peggio di una carogna ... anche se pentiti/e, nessuno di loro dovrebbe permettersi di dire: *"Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!"* ... perche' oltre che volgare, e' offensivo ... per cui, deve essere pronta a qualsiasi reazione.
> 
> Personalmente mi sono sentita piu' offesa da Verena che dal commento di Illuso ... anche se poi Lei (furbamente) ha aggiustato il tiro e l'ha voluta buttare sulla "solidarieta' femminile" dicendo: *"Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori è un offesa per tutte le donne."* ... l'e' andata male, non ho abboccato, la stessa battuta che ha fatto Verena, fatta da un uomo, avrebbe ricevuto la medesima risposta da me.
> 
> ...


La cattiveria non è nel commento alla cosa di cui parli qui (il coraggio nel tradire), ma nell'osservazione successiva, questa:
"*Forse saro' strana io (niente forse, sicuramente) non mi sento affatto offesa ... forse perche' non ho vissuto esperienze del genere, o meglio, di carattere ho sempre desistito a certe tentazioni ... concludendo Verena: Sono complicata, e' un mio difetto. *"
In cui ti poni al di sopra di un'altra utente (in questo caso Verena) usando la sua vicenda per attaccarla. Del resto è la stessa cosa che fai con me, appellandoti al mio stato di tradita, per avvalorare il tuo pensiero.
Io ritengo che questo non sia corretto farlo, e questa è una mia opinione, indipendente dalla mia condizione di tradita.
Così come falso&cortese non carino perché è espressione usato per gli abitanti della città di Verena. Accusi Verena di essere falsa e cortese? Accusi me? Vedi che mentre ti proclami diretta non dici a chi ti riferisci?


Tornando alla questione. Io non uso l'espressione "aver le palle" perché mai attribuirei anche metaforicamente il coraggio al sesso maschile e non per ragioni di educazione.
Credo che il coraggio di tradire di cui parlava Verena fosse quello di mettersi in discussione, anche compiendo un'azione sbagliata e crudele, cosa che ha detto molte volte. Ma non credo che sia obbligatorio che lo ribadisca in ogni post di ogni discussione.
La volgarità e l'essere offensiva dell'espressione "aprire le gambe" è, sempre secondo me, evidente perché riduce il rapporto sessuale a una questione di passiività femminile e di suo uso maschile.
Mi sembra assurdo che un'osservazione su questa volgarità sia di così difficile comprensione.
Nel vecchio forum avevo fatto un'osservazione analoga su un'espressione sul rapporto anale e pure in quella circostanza non era stato compreso o non si era voluto comprendere che non era, come non lo è l'osservazione di Verena, una critica al sesso o a una modalità di penetrazione, ma a un modo di intendere le relazioni uomo-donna in termini di attivo-passivo, dominante-sottomesso, umiliante-umiliato.


----------



## Anna A (11 Dicembre 2009)

avevo chiesto ad illuso se avesse mai detto no ad una tentazione fortissima.. una di quelle che ti spaccano dentro e più dici no e più vorresti dire sì...

non ci vuole coraggio a dire no se la tentazione non è forte.. 

"non è coraggio se non hai paura" (mi pare fosse bounce)


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

:natale:  buona pasqua e felice ferragosto ... STOP!





... preferisco 1.000.000.000 Verena a te, anche se ultimamente non la leggo serena.


----------



## Mari' (11 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> avevo chiesto ad illuso se avesse mai detto no ad una tentazione fortissima.. una di quelle che ti spaccano dentro e più dici no e più vorresti dire sì...
> 
> non ci vuole coraggio a dire no se la tentazione non è forte..
> 
> "non è coraggio se non hai paura" (mi pare fosse bounce)


Posso risponderti io Annarella? 

Ho avuto sempre la cattiva abitudine di pensare al dopo, tentazioni a mille o quasi ... al solo pensiero d'incotrare gli occhi, lo sgardo di mio martito mi faceva morire e mi dicevo: Mari' ma sei matta? e per cosa poi?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> avevo chiesto ad illuso se avesse mai detto no ad una tentazione fortissima.. una di quelle che ti spaccano dentro e più dici no e più vorresti dire sì...
> 
> non ci vuole coraggio a dire no se la tentazione non è forte..
> 
> *"non è coraggio se non hai paura"* (mi pare fosse bounce)


Bella questa... Il vecchio Bukowski diceva "un coraggioso non sa' cosa e' un leone" il senso e' piu' o meno lo stesso


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi tradisce e' una carogna e, chi non ammette di aver fatto una carognata e' anche peggio di una carogna ... anche se pentiti/e, nessuno di loro dovrebbe permettersi di dire: *"Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!"* ... perche' oltre che volgare, e' offensivo ... per cui, deve essere pronta a qualsiasi reazione.
> 
> Personalmente mi sono sentita piu' offesa da Verena che dal commento di Illuso ... anche se poi Lei (furbamente) ha aggiustato il tiro e l'ha voluta buttare sulla "solidarieta' femminile" dicendo: *"Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori è un offesa per tutte le donne."* ... l'e' andata male, non ho abboccato, la stessa battuta che ha fatto Verena, fatta da un uomo, avrebbe ricevuto la medesima risposta da me.
> 
> ...


Marì ti conosco poco, ma tu mi piaci molto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> :condom:


Senti: si parte da, pranzetti succolenti.
Poi si va alla solita pastasciutta.
Poi che ci si dimentica di preparare il pranzo.
Non si va più a fare la spesa.

Tiri cinghia e fai dieta.
Ti disintossichi, ti purifichi...

Pratichi l'ascetica.

Vai in cerca del cibo con sempre minor ostinazione.

Cavoli...l'anoressia.

Ti dici, eh no porca miseria, non posso finire così, proprio allo zero assoluto. 
Infatti non mi ricordavo già più di quella colossale energia che ricavo da certa selvaggina.

E ora so, che almeno fino a primavera, posso ancora resistere.

Di necessità di fa virtù...

Ma non posso certo rischiare la depressione perchè non mi sento desiderato in quel senso. 

Non sono ancora un rudere.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2009)

*conte*

Rispondo a te per argomenti perché nel tradimento la personalizzazione é sempre difficile, impropria e spesso contingente.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti: si parte da, pranzetti succolenti.
> Poi si va alla solita pastasciutta.
> Poi che ci si dimentica di preparare il pranzo.
> Non si va più a fare la spesa.Questo può essere ma fra i pranzetti succulenti e non andare a fare la spesa dove sta la coppia, cosa non vede... e parlo per entrambi, sia chiaro
> ...


Ecco l'errore, sono trascurato quindi posso diventare un rudere... la risposta sarebbe "sono trascurato"? Affrontiamo insieme questa sensazione, io valgo per quel che sono non per quello che mi considera il/la parter quindi vediamo cosa sia possibile fare e quali siano le vie che possono creare una diversione a questo stato... invece quasi sempre, e non solo per colpa del traditore sia chiaro, la coppia entra nella dinamica dell'auto-compensazione e dell'auto-assoluzione, ed a quel punto la crisi é conclamata 

Lo dico per l'ennesima volta, io non condanno chi si innamora, i sentimenti non hanno catene o gabbie, condanno chi in seguito ad innamoramento si comporta in maniera cialtronesca, infingarda, ingannevole... non mi interessa in quale fase serva il "coraggio" dato che poi si evidenzia benissimo dove stia la "codardìa"...
Se invece la cosa é chiara, nota e l'altra parte l'accetta, diventa e resta una questione fra i due in cui terzi non possono entrare per incapacità di conoscere le dinamiche interne della coppia, una specie di negoziato esistenziale fra i due, ma in quel caso hanno la consapevolezza di quello che si offrono e non si lamentano. 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (12 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì ti conosco poco, ma tu mi piaci molto.



Oh mammamia!!!








Ciao Pinceton


----------



## Illuso (12 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico per l'ennesima volta, io non condanno chi si innamora, i sentimenti non hanno catene o gabbie, condanno chi in seguito ad innamoramento si comporta in maniera cialtronesca, infingarda, ingannevole... non mi interessa in quale fase serva il "coraggio" dato che poi si evidenzia benissimo dove stia la "codardìa"...
> Se invece la cosa é chiara, nota e l'altra parte l'accetta, diventa e resta una questione fra i due in cui terzi non possono entrare per incapacità di conoscere le dinamiche interne della coppia, una specie di negoziato esistenziale fra i due, ma in quel caso hanno la consapevolezza di quello che si offrono e non si lamentano.
> Bruja


E' così, è esattamente così, è precisamente così, Stramiliardesimamentequoto


----------



## Mari' (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso come stai oggi, novita'?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo a te per argomenti perché nel tradimento la personalizzazione é sempre difficile, impropria e spesso contingente.
> 
> 
> Ecco l'errore, sono trascurato quindi posso diventare un rudere... la risposta sarebbe "sono trascurato"? Affrontiamo insieme questa sensazione, io valgo per quel che sono non per quello che mi considera il/la parter quindi vediamo cosa sia possibile fare e quali siano le vie che possono creare una diversione a questo stato... invece quasi sempre, e non solo per colpa del traditore sia chiaro, la coppia entra nella dinamica dell'auto-compensazione e dell'auto-assoluzione, ed a quel punto la crisi é conclamata
> ...


Allora: hai ragione.
Ho capito che non ho certo il diritto di lamentarmi.
Sulla codardia, dell'altro che dice basta ti lascio perchè mi spaventi l'ho provata su mia pelle. E non è piacevole.
A sto punto è stato meglio un autentico e vero "non amore", ma un rapporto basato sugli interessi, che non un amore finto e ingannevole.
In questo senso una puttana e un puttaniere si trovano in accordo. Sanno benissimo l'autentica cifra del loro rapporto. 
In questo sono stato onesto, io sapevo con chi avevo a che fare e lei pure. Siete state voi, con i vostri discorsi e interventi a farmi capire che ho sbagliato delle cose. Ma non ci posso fare niente. Se ho il cuore blindato esso è blindato. Così ho messo a morte l'amante, colpevole di avermi amato con sincerità di cuore, colpevole di avermi messo difronte a me stesso, colpevole di avermi fatto cercare di uscire da certe dinamiche, crescere nella consapevolezza ecc...

Sulle conferme ti do ragione...
Ma vorrei aggiungere dell'altro, io mi muovo sempre per convinzioni e non per partiti presi, sono ottuso e ostinato, ma sempre pronto a rivedere le mie opinioni alla luce dei fatti. Solo alla luce dei fatti però, non perchè lo dice o caio o tizio o sempronio. La mia, suppongo, è una sana base critica, così sto in mezzo e cerco sempre conferme, ma al tempo stesso smentite. Così se incroci almeno due persone che ti dicono la stessa cosa sai che questa è vera. Penso sarebbe puerile e sterile, dire sempre...in figa quello che pensano gli altri, io solo e solo io so come è. 

Ma esistono persone mia cara, di una rigidità spaventosa.
Con i muli, cocciuti, più tiri la corda più loro si ostinano nella loro posizione. Ad un certo punto molli la corda e pianti lì il mulo.

Se hai bisogno di spostarlo, vai con i calci in chiulo.

Del resto chi ti vuole veramente bene, sente il bisogno di metterti in discussione. CHi non ti vuole veramente bene, trova più comodo regalarti la ragione degli asini. Si vive tranquilli e non si litiga.

A me è andata un po' così...e finchè la barca va lasciamola andare...
Vedremo cosa ti dice lei, dato che legge il forum. 
Ma chiariamo subito: io non so cosa legge e cosa pensa.


----------



## Illuso (12 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> avevo chiesto ad illuso se avesse mai detto no ad una tentazione fortissima.. una di quelle che ti spaccano dentro e più dici no e più vorresti dire sì...
> 
> non ci vuole coraggio a dire no se la tentazione non è forte..
> 
> "non è coraggio se non hai paura" (mi pare fosse bounce)


 Si è successo, la più miserabile delle situazioni, la più dolorosa. Lei era da poco la moglie del mio migliore amico, di infanzia. Una donna molto bella, allegra, solare, ci frequentavamo come coppie, il grado di confidenza salì parecchio in quel periodo, lei mi telefonava spesso,per mettersi d’accordo su dove andare, cosa fare, vacanze insieme, si chiacchierava del più e del meno. Lei era per me un’amica, come un angelo, senza sesso, però mia moglie un bel giorno mi ha disse: “…ti mangia con gli occhi” mi arrabbiai molto con lei. (Voi donne avete una marcia in più in queste cose) Ma da allora iniziai a farci caso e quando lei mi telefonava in ufficio, mi sembrava strana, poi i vestitini quando ci si vedeva erano sempre più corti e leggeri, da disturbo cardiaco. Lui per un periodo dovette allontanarsi per lavoro, e lei venne spesso a casa da noi a cena, io dopo l’accompagnavo a casa in auto. In uno di questi tragitti lei mi disse di sentire per me qualcosa di più che una semplice amicizia, che non ce la faceva più a nascondersi, e che nella vita bisogna vivere o di rimpianti o di rimorsi, e lei aveva deciso per la seconda. 
Gli dissi che ero innamorato di mia moglie e con grandi difficoltà, chiuso il discorso. Gli volevo bene, ero in preda a una confusione bestiale, infatuarsi di una ragazza come lei sarebbe stato facile e cedere a cotante avances giustificabilissimo per un sacco di motivi, mi sono fatto milioni di turbe psichiche, perché ci vuole un coraggio da leone e una forza, seconda solo al tentare di perdonare un tradimento per rinunciare a una donna così (o ero io a vedere lei in quella luce? bho). Lei però se ne ebbe molto a male, e i contatti di conseguenza andarono a scemare, con svariate scuse, loro dopo un annetto si separarono, senza figli, per quel che ne so, lei lo tradì e ora non so che fine abbia fatto, ma io ho ancora un amico che posso guardare negli occhi, e mi posso guardare allo specchio. Ora che il tradimento l’ho subito, il rimpianto si è fatto sentire.
Non è stato facile, non è stato semplice né indolore, ma sono fiero di me.


----------



## lele51 (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si è successo, la più miserabile delle situazioni, la più dolorosa. Lei era da poco la moglie del mio migliore amico, di infanzia. Una donna molto bella, allegra, solare, ci frequentavamo come coppie, il grado di confidenza salì parecchio in quel periodo, lei mi telefonava spesso,per mettersi d’accordo su dove andare, cosa fare, vacanze insieme, si chiacchierava del più e del meno. Lei era per me un’amica, come un angelo, senza sesso, però mia moglie un bel giorno mi ha disse: “…ti mangia con gli occhi” mi arrabbiai molto con lei. (Voi donne avete una marcia in più in queste cose) Ma da allora iniziai a farci caso e quando lei mi telefonava in ufficio, mi sembrava strana, poi i vestitini quando ci si vedeva erano sempre più corti e leggeri, da disturbo cardiaco. Lui per un periodo dovette allontanarsi per lavoro, e lei venne spesso a casa da noi a cena, io dopo l’accompagnavo a casa in auto. In uno di questi tragitti lei mi disse di sentire per me qualcosa di più che una semplice amicizia, che non ce la faceva più a nascondersi, e che nella vita bisogna vivere o di rimpianti o di rimorsi, e lei aveva deciso per la seconda.
> Gli dissi che ero innamorato di mia moglie e con grandi difficoltà, chiuso il discorso. Gli volevo bene, ero in preda a una confusione bestiale, infatuarsi di una ragazza come lei sarebbe stato facile e cedere a cotante avances giustificabilissimo per un sacco di motivi, mi sono fatto milioni di turbe psichiche, perché ci vuole un coraggio da leone e una forza, seconda solo al tentare di perdonare un tradimento per rinunciare a una donna così (o ero io a vedere lei in quella luce? bho). Lei però se ne ebbe molto a male, e i contatti di conseguenza andarono a scemare, con svariate scuse, loro dopo un annetto si separarono, senza figli, per quel che ne so, lei lo tradì e ora non so che fine abbia fatto, *ma io ho ancora un amico che posso guardare negli occhi, e mi posso guardare allo specchio*. Ora che il tradimento l’ho subito, il rimpianto si è fatto sentire.
> Non è stato facile, non è stato semplice né indolore, *ma sono fiero di me.*


:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Dicembre 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> :up:


... mi accodo anch'io :up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si è successo, la più miserabile delle situazioni, la più dolorosa. Lei era da poco la moglie del mio migliore amico, di infanzia. Una donna molto bella, allegra, solare, ci frequentavamo come coppie, il grado di confidenza salì parecchio in quel periodo, lei mi telefonava spesso,per mettersi d’accordo su dove andare, cosa fare, vacanze insieme, si chiacchierava del più e del meno. Lei era per me un’amica, come un angelo, senza sesso, però mia moglie un bel giorno mi ha disse: “…ti mangia con gli occhi” mi arrabbiai molto con lei. (Voi donne avete una marcia in più in queste cose) Ma da allora iniziai a farci caso e quando lei mi telefonava in ufficio, mi sembrava strana, poi i vestitini quando ci si vedeva erano sempre più corti e leggeri, da disturbo cardiaco. Lui per un periodo dovette allontanarsi per lavoro, e lei venne spesso a casa da noi a cena, io dopo l’accompagnavo a casa in auto. In uno di questi tragitti lei mi disse di sentire per me qualcosa di più che una semplice amicizia, che non ce la faceva più a nascondersi, e che nella vita bisogna vivere o di rimpianti o di rimorsi, e lei aveva deciso per la seconda.
> Gli dissi che ero innamorato di mia moglie e con grandi difficoltà, chiuso il discorso. Gli volevo bene, ero in preda a una confusione bestiale, infatuarsi di una ragazza come lei sarebbe stato facile e cedere a cotante avances giustificabilissimo per un sacco di motivi, mi sono fatto milioni di turbe psichiche, perché ci vuole un coraggio da leone e una forza, seconda solo al tentare di perdonare un tradimento per rinunciare a una donna così (o ero io a vedere lei in quella luce? bho). Lei però se ne ebbe molto a male, e i contatti di conseguenza andarono a scemare, con svariate scuse, loro dopo un annetto si separarono, senza figli, per quel che ne so, lei lo tradì e ora non so che fine abbia fatto, ma io ho ancora un amico che posso guardare negli occhi, e mi posso guardare allo specchio. Ora che il tradimento l’ho subito, il rimpianto si è fatto sentire.
> Non è stato facile, non è stato semplice né indolore, ma sono fiero di me.


 Al tuo amico l'avevi detto?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al tuo amico l'avevi detto?


Persa, in genere noi uomini non facciamo certe cose, proprio per non inviare casini. Sarebbe come dire all'amico..." Sai hai una moglie puttenella". In genere si celia, si flirta si gioca. Ma non si parla.
O succede come illuso 
O succede come con il conte.

Si fa e si tace.

Del resto i termini del dialogo erano tra Illuso e questa signora.
NESSUNA donna acceterebbe di manifestare una certa disponibilità se sapesse che poi tu vai a dire qualcosa all'amico, suo marito. Ma stiamo scherzando?

A me comunque è capitato di rifiutare certe avances, ma non per eroismo, semplicemente lei non mi piaceva. 

Se non sto attento, lei ha fatto sapere cose NON VERE a mia moglie.

Uomini, dove siete...provate dire quel NO ad una donna e vedete cosa vi capita.

Si...si...come che scriveva quell'altra? Ah se voglio ho 10 amanti a disposizione....

Si si...tira più un pel di fica...CREDICI Persa, CREDICI!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa, in genere noi uomini non facciamo certe cose, proprio per non inviare casini. Sarebbe come dire all'amico..." Sai hai una moglie puttenella". In genere si celia, si flirta si gioca. Ma non si parla.
> O succede come illuso
> O succede come con il conte.
> 
> ...


 L'ho chiesto a illuso.
Non dubitavo di quale sarebbe stata la tua risposta.

Anche le donne non riferiscono, generalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto a illuso.
> Non dubitavo di quale sarebbe stata la tua risposta.
> 
> Anche le donne non riferiscono, generalmente.


Ah si, andiamo a parlare con quella che si è permessa con uno sguardo malizioso, a dirmi di chi frequenta mia moglie?
Glielo avevo chiesto forse?
Ehi vedi di non essere sgarbata con me, che io sono stato gentile e assertivo.
Non so che farci se tu crocifiggeresti tutti noi infedeli.
Per fortuna nostra non siamo in Iran, e tu non sei un ayatollah...ok?

Le donne...
Parliamo un po' della perfidia femminile?
Della loro assurda capacità di godere delle disgrazie altrui?
Della loro invidia costante per ogni altro esemplare del loro sesso?
Ma fammi un piacere...


----------



## Mari' (12 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *
> Le donne...*
> Parliamo un po' della perfidia femminile?
> Della loro assurda capacità di godere delle disgrazie altrui?
> ...


:rotfl:
alcune eh  :voodoo:

:dj:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> alcune eh :voodoo:
> 
> :dj:


Beh certo...alcune...
le altre le amo!
Cazzo hanno un cuore...


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2009)

*.....*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh certo...alcune...
> le altre le amo!
> Cazzo hanno un cuore...


Non per sfiducia o malafede, ma mi dici dove é locato il... cuore, vista la parola che hai posizionato accanto al medesimo ??? :rotfl:
Ovviamente scherzo, ma l'ironia raramente é fastidiosa
Bruja


----------



## Illuso (12 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al tuo amico l'avevi detto?


No, ci ho pensato ma non mi sembrava il caso di andare da un uomo innamorato a dirgli certe cose, però lui non capiva come mai io chiamavo sempre meno, ma me la sono svangata con la scusa dei figli piccoli, e un sacco di cose da fare, lui aveva preso a lavorare come un matto spesso in trasferta. Poi una sera mi chiama e mi chiede se potevamo andare a berci una birra, che doveva parlarmi, e nonostante la mia coscienza fosse più che a posto, mi sono spaventato lo stesso, e invece tra i singhiozzi mi confidava che lei si era fatta una storia con un altro, e gli aveva detto che non lo amava più, e voleva la separazione. E quella sera avrei voluto dirglielo, ma davvero non me la sono sentita, già la odiava così. Ora convive da una decina d'anni e ha dei bambini, e una settimana all'anno ce ne andiamo a farci un giro in moto, io lui e altri tre deficenti, e in cinque ci abbiamo più corna che un cesto di lumache!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per sfiducia o malafede, ma mi dici dove é locato il... cuore, vista la parola che hai posizionato accanto al medesimo ??? :rotfl:
> Ovviamente scherzo, ma l'ironia raramente é fastidiosa
> Bruja


oooopssss...mi scuso...
Però una cosa te la dico.
Le donne che hanno veramente sofferto hanno due matrici:
o sviluppano un cuore meraviglioso
o una cattiveria inimmaginabile!


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2009)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> oooopssss...mi scuso...
> Però una cosa te la dico.
> Le donne che hanno veramente sofferto hanno due matrici:
> o sviluppano un cuore meraviglioso
> o una cattiveria inimmaginabile!


Come darti torto...
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> No, ci ho pensato ma non mi sembrava il caso di andare da un uomo innamorato a dirgli certe cose, però lui non capiva come mai io chiamavo sempre meno, ma me la sono svangata con la scusa dei figli piccoli, e un sacco di cose da fare, lui aveva preso a lavorare come un matto spesso in trasferta. Poi una sera mi chiama e mi chiede se potevamo andare a berci una birra, che doveva parlarmi, e nonostante la mia coscienza fosse più che a posto, mi sono spaventato lo stesso, e invece tra i singhiozzi mi confidava che lei si era fatta una storia con un altro, e gli aveva detto che non lo amava più, e voleva la separazione. E quella sera avrei voluto dirglielo, ma davvero non me la sono sentita, già la odiava così. Ora convive da una decina d'anni e ha dei bambini, e una settimana all'anno ce ne andiamo a farci un giro in moto, io lui e altri tre deficenti, e in cinque ci abbiamo più corna che un cesto di lumache!!!


Maddai...
Ma l'onore è salvo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si, andiamo a parlare con quella che si è permessa con uno sguardo malizioso, a dirmi di chi frequenta mia moglie?
> Glielo avevo chiesto forse?
> Ehi vedi di non essere sgarbata con me, che io sono stato gentile e assertivo.
> Non so che farci se tu crocifiggeresti tutti noi infedeli.
> ...


Cosa c'entra essere assertivi?
Ho scritto che vi sono donne che riferiscono e altre no.
Ma parlavo di avances ricevute, non di pettegolezzo.
Sei sconcertante come riesci a generalizzare sempre per genere o categoria.
Io non lo faccio.
Non sentirti parte di una categoria che odio per partito preso. Non ti odio, ci mancherebbe, ma se non apprezzo quello scrivi lo faccio riferendomi esclusivamente a te e a quel che scrivi.
Ho fatto notare che avevo posto la domanda a Illuso, perché era da lui che desideravo risposta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> No, ci ho pensato ma non mi sembrava il caso di andare da un uomo innamorato a dirgli certe cose, però lui non capiva come mai io chiamavo sempre meno, ma me la sono svangata con la scusa dei figli piccoli, e un sacco di cose da fare, lui aveva preso a lavorare come un matto spesso in trasferta. Poi una sera mi chiama e mi chiede se potevamo andare a berci una birra, che doveva parlarmi, e nonostante la mia coscienza fosse più che a posto, mi sono spaventato lo stesso, e invece tra i singhiozzi mi confidava che lei si era fatta una storia con un altro, e gli aveva detto che non lo amava più, e voleva la separazione. E quella sera avrei voluto dirglielo, ma davvero non me la sono sentita, già la odiava così. Ora convive da una decina d'anni e ha dei bambini, e una settimana all'anno ce ne andiamo a farci un giro in moto, io lui e altri tre deficenti, e in cinque ci abbiamo più corna che un cesto di lumache!!!


Lo immaginavo, quasi nessuno lo dice.
Le ragioni che ognuno adduce sono diverse, ma quasi sempre per evitare un dolore.
Ormai il tempo è passato e la cosa è superata e non credo servirebbe a nulla perlargliene.
Ma tu, quando lei ci ha provato, hai pensato di essere l'uomo che le aveva fatto perdere la testa?
Non ti aveva sfiorato il pensiero che, se rischiava, dichiarandosi a un amico del marito, fosse una traditrice seriale o aspirante tale?


----------



## Illuso (12 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo immaginavo, quasi nessuno lo dice.
> Le ragioni che ognuno adduce sono diverse, ma quasi sempre per evitare un dolore.
> Ormai il tempo è passato e la cosa è superata e non credo servirebbe a nulla perlargliene.
> Ma tu, quando lei ci ha provato, hai pensato di essere l'uomo che le aveva fatto perdere la testa?
> Non ti aveva sfiorato il pensiero che, se rischiava, dichiarandosi a un amico del marito, fosse una traditrice seriale o aspirante tale?


Ma no, ma cosa gli devo dire, è roba di un'altro secolo.
Lei mi ha fatto sentire importante, mi ha lusingato in molti modi, e sono rimasto affascinato da alcuni suoi atteggiamenti. Se devo dire del perchè si sia invaghita di me, direi; si, credo che usi la sua bellezza come un'esca per attirare a se e/o su di se l'attenzione degli uomini, quelli che la corteggiano vengono respinti, chi gli usa indifferenza veniveno sedotti, ed è andata avanti così. Credeva di innamorarsi ogni due per tre, e quando si è cosi carine è difficile per i maschietti, sottrarsi e rinunciare a simili tentazioni, gli ormoni prendono il posto dei neuroni e paff, la frittata è fatta, poi magari finisce lì, se no ti può capitare una brutta storia come a ggg. Ci vuole tempo, bisogna darsi e prendere tempo, è il segreto per uscire da alcune circostanze che possono sembrare piacevoli, ma che difficilmente lo rimarranno.


----------



## aristocat (12 Dicembre 2009)

Pensi che, al tempo, tua moglie non abbia mai intuito nulla di questa tua seppur momentanea attrazione per la moglie del tuo amico? 
Ma proprio nulla?


----------



## Becco (12 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Si è successo, la più miserabile delle situazioni, la più dolorosa. Lei era da poco la moglie del mio migliore amico, di infanzia. Una donna molto bella, allegra, solare, ci frequentavamo come coppie, il grado di confidenza salì parecchio in quel periodo, lei mi telefonava spesso,per mettersi d’accordo su dove andare, cosa fare, vacanze insieme, si chiacchierava del più e del meno. Lei era per me un’amica, come un angelo, senza sesso, però mia moglie un bel giorno mi ha disse: “…ti mangia con gli occhi” mi arrabbiai molto con lei. (Voi donne avete una marcia in più in queste cose) Ma da allora iniziai a farci caso e quando lei mi telefonava in ufficio, mi sembrava strana, poi i vestitini quando ci si vedeva erano sempre più corti e leggeri, da disturbo cardiaco. Lui per un periodo dovette allontanarsi per lavoro, e lei venne spesso a casa da noi a cena, io dopo l’accompagnavo a casa in auto. In uno di questi tragitti lei mi disse di sentire per me qualcosa di più che una semplice amicizia, che non ce la faceva più a nascondersi, e che nella vita bisogna vivere o di rimpianti o di rimorsi, e lei aveva deciso per la seconda.
> Gli dissi che ero innamorato di mia moglie e con grandi difficoltà, chiuso il discorso. Gli volevo bene, ero in preda a una confusione bestiale, infatuarsi di una ragazza come lei sarebbe stato facile e cedere a cotante avances giustificabilissimo per un sacco di motivi, mi sono fatto milioni di turbe psichiche, perché ci vuole un coraggio da leone e una forza, seconda solo al tentare di perdonare un tradimento per rinunciare a una donna così (o ero io a vedere lei in quella luce? bho). Lei però se ne ebbe molto a male, e i contatti di conseguenza andarono a scemare, con svariate scuse, loro dopo un annetto si separarono, senza figli, per quel che ne so, lei lo tradì e ora non so che fine abbia fatto, ma io ho ancora un amico che posso guardare negli occhi, e mi posso guardare allo specchio. Ora che il tradimento l’ho subito, il rimpianto si è fatto sentire.
> Non è stato facile, non è stato semplice né indolore, ma sono fiero di me.


 ----------------------

Bravo Illuso. Così si deve fare. essere onesti e non ingannare nessuno per nesuna ragione. Io avevo un amico (l'ultimo che mi era rimasto) che divenne l'amante di mia moglie. Mia moglie me lo disse e io ho subito anche quel tradiemnto (ono più o uno meno ormai..) ma anche l'inganno di quell'amico mi fece molto male e per quella e per tante altre ragioni non sono più capace di vivere l'amore e la fiducia nelgi altri. 
Di corna ne ho avute tante ma la cosa peggiore è che non sono più capace di amare nessuna donna. 
E l'amore mi manca davvero tanto perchè la vita senza l'amore è davvero uno schifo.
Becco


----------



## Mari' (12 Dicembre 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> ----------------------
> 
> Bravo Illuso. Così si deve fare. essere onesti e non ingannare nessuno per nesuna ragione. Io avevo un amico (l'ultimo che mi era rimasto) che divenne l'amante di mia moglie. Mia moglie me lo disse e io ho subito anche quel tradiemnto (ono più o uno meno ormai..) ma anche l'inganno di quell'amico mi fece molto male e per quella e per tante altre ragioni non sono più capace di vivere l'amore e la fiducia nelgi altri.
> Di corna ne ho avute tante ma la cosa peggiore è che non sono più capace di amare nessuna donna.
> ...


Becco, ma vivi ancora con tua moglie?


----------



## Illuso (13 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pensi che, al tempo, tua moglie non abbia mai intuito nulla di questa tua seppur momentanea attrazione per la moglie del tuo amico?
> Ma proprio nulla?


Mia moglie non ha intuito nulla? Le donne hanno l'"intuito" femminile, e certe cose le sanno, le sentono. Si era accorta che ero turbato sopprattutto in sua presenza. Secondo mia moglie la relazione c'era stata, e ho dovuto spiegargli che non era vero, che non era successo niente, e non era stato semplice, anche perchè di punto in bianco ho fatto in modo di stare lontano da questa coppia, di non avere più contatti con questa donna, e una spiegazione l'ho dovuta dare. Le avevo detto semplicemente una mezza verità, (l'altra mezza, il fatto che lei mi avesse detto che voleva farsi una storia con me, ho evitato di dirlo, era inutile e doloroso per lei e per il mio amico) e cioè che lei aveva ragione, e io mi sentivo a disagio, per dimostrarle che ero in buona fede, sarebbe stato meglio per tutti tagliare i ponti con loro, tanto più che le due signore non avevano mai legato, e gli amici eravamo solo io e lui.
Invece il deficente che non si è accorto di niente sono stato io.


----------



## aristocat (13 Dicembre 2009)

*vendetta?*



Illuso ha detto:


> Mia moglie non ha intuito nulla? *Le donne hanno l'"intuito" femminile, e certe cose le sanno, le sentono*. Si era accorta che ero turbato sopprattutto in sua presenza. Secondo mia moglie la relazione c'era stata, e ho dovuto spiegargli che non era vero, che non era successo niente, e non era stato semplice, anche perchè di punto in bianco ho fatto in modo di stare lontano da questa coppia, di non avere più contatti con questa donna, e una spiegazione l'ho dovuta dare. Le avevo detto semplicemente una mezza verità, (l'altra mezza, il fatto che lei mi avesse detto che voleva farsi una storia con me, ho evitato di dirlo, era inutile e doloroso per lei e per il mio amico) e cioè che lei aveva ragione, e io mi sentivo a disagio, per dimostrarle che ero in buona fede, sarebbe stato meglio per tutti tagliare i ponti con loro, tanto più che le due signore non avevano mai legato, e gli amici eravamo solo io e lui.
> *Invece il deficente che non si è accorto di niente sono stato io.*


Illuso, ne ero sicura. Per me era scontato che lei avesse capito tutto sin da subito. 
E guarda che per una donna il segno di certe scottature rimane impresso per sempre. Il tuo, in fondo, è stato "tradimento con il pensiero"! Una botta pesantissima, insomma.
Arrivo pure a dire che lei non ci ha creduto manco un secondo al fatto che la moglie del tuo amico non ti abbia mai fatto delle avances.
Non vorrei che la storia dell'amante-dongiovanni fosse tutta inventata da tua moglie, giusto per farti capire come ci si sente da schifo nel constatare che il tuo matrimonio rischia il fallimento per colpa di un terzo.
So che potrebbe sembrarti incredibile che tua moglie, da te considerata una donna esemplare, possa consumare a distanza di anni il piatto freddo della vendetta. Diciamo però che non è da escludere.
Poi lei potrebbe pure essersi pentita di questa cattiveria inutile (e fuori tempo massimo), tanto che adesso si sta impegnando per recuperare il rapporto con te.
_Again_, cerca di avere il quadro il più chiaro possibile di come stanno veramente le cose. Le cose spesso non sono come sembrano...


----------



## Illuso (13 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Illuso, ne ero sicura. Per me era scontato che lei avesse capito tutto sin da subito.
> E guarda che per una donna il segno di certe scottature rimane impresso per sempre. Il tuo, in fondo, è stato "tradimento con il pensiero"! Una botta pesantissima, insomma.
> Arrivo pure a dire che lei non ci ha creduto manco un secondo al fatto che la moglie del tuo amico non ti abbia mai fatto delle avances.
> Non vorrei che la storia dell'amante-dongiovanni fosse tutta inventata da tua moglie, giusto per farti capire come ci si sente da schifo nel constatare che il tuo matrimonio rischia il fallimento per colpa di un terzo.
> ...


Cara aristocat, il disastro è che io sono a conoscenza di TUTTO, ogni più piccolo particolare. Il tradimento che ho subito è talmente riprorevole e complicata, che ho scritto ogni cosa, e per ora sono arrivato a pagina 54 (word), come puoi capire non posso metterlo sul forum, primo per la sua lunghezza, secondo per motivi di privacy. No, non è stata vendetta, però la fedifraga in uno dei tanti tentativi di giustificarsi, quella storia l'ha tirata fuori, e...a momenti la prendo a schiaffi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Cara aristocat, il disastro è che io sono a conoscenza di TUTTO, ogni più piccolo particolare. Il tradimento che ho subito è talmente riprorevole e complicata, che ho scritto ogni cosa, e per ora sono arrivato a pagina 54 (word), come puoi capire non posso metterlo sul forum, primo per la sua lunghezza, secondo per motivi di privacy. No, non è stata vendetta, però la fedifraga in uno dei tanti tentativi di giustificarsi, quella storia l'ha tirata fuori, e...a momenti la prendo a schiaffi.


Io concordo con Aristocat, sai?
Ma dai Illuso, come fai a conoscere ogni minimo particolare? Eri una mosca e hai visto tutto? Dai non farti dei film in testa...occhio che noi proiettiamo molto. Senti...per quanto io usi fantasia, non riesco a immaginare mia moglie a letto con un altro. Perchè SO che qualsiasi cosa immagino non è quella giusta. Dai, Illuso, ma anche tua moglie, che autolesionista, cosa ci ricaverebbe a raccontarti i dettagli?

Scusatemi, a sto punto, come si scoprono gli amanti?

Illuso, guarda che io gliel'ho sempre fatta sotto il naso.
E non so se si è girata dall'altra parte, se ha fatto finta di non vedere...ecc..e.cc...

Ma ti posso giurare sul mio onore, che non mi ha mai fatto domandine imbarazzanti...

E quando mi ha chiesto: " Ma tu hai fatto cose che non vanno bene con quella?"

Io ho risposto: " Hai visto?" NO...e allora TACI.

E non ha più parlato.
Mah...


----------



## Kid (13 Dicembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Illuso, ne ero sicura. Per me era scontato che lei avesse capito tutto sin da subito.
> E guarda che per una donna il segno di certe scottature rimane impresso per sempre. Il tuo, in fondo, è stato "tradimento con il pensiero"! Una botta pesantissima, insomma.
> Arrivo pure a dire che lei non ci ha creduto manco un secondo al fatto che la moglie del tuo amico non ti abbia mai fatto delle avances.
> Non vorrei che la storia dell'amante-dongiovanni fosse tutta inventata da tua moglie, giusto per farti capire come ci si sente da schifo nel constatare che il tuo matrimonio rischia il fallimento per colpa di un terzo.
> ...



Quoto quotin quotone!

Nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che il traimento fuori tempo massimo di mia moglie sia stata una forma di vendetta. E non è poi tanto male come consolante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto quotin quotone!
> 
> Nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che il traimento fuori tempo massimo di mia moglie sia stata una forma di vendetta. E non è poi tanto male come consolante.


 Mi pare riduttivo considerare vendetta la consenguenza della rottura di un patto.
Poi se c'è una sensazione che lascia a molti il tradimento è l'essere stati scartati e l'essere considerati scontati. Avere una relazione può essere un modo per cercare conferme.
Così come ne hai avuto bisogno tu, ne ha avuto bisogno lei.
Mai come nel vostro rapporto il tradimento non è che un sintomo.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto quotin quotone!
> 
> Nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che il traimento fuori tempo massimo di mia moglie sia stata una forma di vendetta. E non è poi tanto male come consolante.


Io non ne sarei cosi' certo al tuo posto, otrebbe aver tradito per i tuoi stessi motivi


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ne sarei cosi' certo al tuo posto, otrebbe aver tradito per i tuoi stessi motivi


Può essere per carità... ma anche no.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Comunque*

Ragazzi io continuo  a sostenere una cosa:Quando ami ed hai un unione serena....le altre persone non le vedi....PUNTO!Io una bella donna posso anche osservarla...ma vi assicuro che finisce in quell'attimo!Poi capisco e accetto tutte le argomentazioni....ma per favore parliamo di affettività ma non di amore!!


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi io continuo  a sostenere una cosa:Quando ami ed hai un unione serena....le altre persone non le vedi....PUNTO!Io una bella donna posso anche osservarla...ma vi assicuro che finisce in quell'attimo!Poi capisco e accetto tutte le argomentazioni....ma per favore parliamo di affettività ma non di amore!!



Io posso anche amarla una persona, ma non per forza starci bene insieme SEMPRE, ti pare?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Io posso anche amarla una persona, ma non per forza starci bene insieme SEMPRE, ti pare?


la lasci o la metti al corrente della crisi in atto.non si aggira l'ostacolo con il terzo incomodo


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Kid*

Certo ma quando provi amore...quello vero...anche se non ci stai bene per un preodo...di andar con una smutandata non ti viene proprio in mente.....!Delle due l'una caro kid!!


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la lasci o la metti al corrente della crisi in atto.non si aggira l'ostacolo con il terzo incomodo



Certo, si dovrebbe fare così in un mondo perfetto.


----------



## Kid (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo ma quando provi amore...quello vero...anche se non ci stai bene per un preodo...di andar con una smutandata non ti viene proprio in mente.....!Delle due l'una caro kid!!



Certo, è difficile da comprendere, me ne rendo conto. Infatti non c'è modo di farlo capire secondo me, l'unica è passarci.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Può essere per carità...* ma anche no*.


Certamente, ma e' bene prendere in considerazione tutte le ipotesi:up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2009)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, si dovrebbe fare così in un mondo perfetto.


siamo abituati a darci troppe attenuanti , il mondo perfetto lo costruiamo cominciando da noi


----------



## Lettrice (14 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> siamo abituati a darci troppe attenuanti , il mondo perfetto lo costruiamo cominciando da noi


Lei e' una romanticona, ma non posso darle torto anche se un po' mi secca:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2009)

*per un preodo martin perse la capa*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certo ma quando provi amore...quello vero...anche se non ci stai bene per un preodo...di andar con una smutandata non ti viene proprio in mente.....!Delle due l'una caro kid!!


oppure vai con la smutandata propro per non perdere quello che hai, cioè ti prendi una pausa e piuttosto di buttare tutto a carta e quarantotto ti distrai altrove ben sapendo che è solo una pausa.
da quel che ho visto e letto sul tradimento in anni di ueb molto spesso il tradimento è solo una piccola parentesi e niente più.


----------



## Magenta (14 Dicembre 2009)

Quoto anna, seppur controvoglia.
Un tradimento é una parentesi, anche se non sempre necessaria (anzi) in una relazione.
Una relazione deve essere altro, bisogna rialzarsi e andare avanti, chiuderla questa dannatissima parentesi!


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2009)

Magenta ha detto:


> *Quoto anna, seppur controvoglia.*
> Un tradimento é una parentesi, anche se non sempre necessaria (anzi) in una relazione.
> Una relazione deve essere altro, bisogna rialzarsi e andare avanti, chiuderla questa dannatissima parentesi!


perché controvoglia?
ti ricordo qualcuno che ti ha picchiata da piccola?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Anna*

Ma una parentesi potrebbe esser una sana pausa di riflessione,una serata a bere con il tuo migliore amico....un bel film porno davanti alla tv a smanacciarti fina allo svenimento...insomma cose costruttive e non dannose per il rapporto!!Permettete ma io a queste pause a sfondo sessuale non credo...son sempre l'indicatore di una grave malessere della coppia!!


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una parentesi potrebbe esser una sana pausa di riflessione,una serata a bere con il tuo migliore amico....un bel film porno davanti alla tv a smanacciarti fina allo svenimento...insomma cose costruttive e non dannose per il rapporto!!Permettete ma io a queste pause a sfondo sessuale non credo...son sempre l'indicatore di una grave malessere della coppia!!


ma no.. è chiaro che se va tutto bene non cerchi distrazione..
ma può capitarti il momento del mona e la distrazione la trovi.
dai oscuro, se uno vuole chiudere, chiude, non raccontiamocela.. è che quasi sempre non vuole chiudere.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Ecco!!!*

Ahh ecco allora siamo in due.....!!:up:Allora diciamocelo....non si vule chiudere per comodita e si cerca la smutandata...per mera ed esclusiva convenienza....!Io son sempre per una zaganella....meno impegnativa....più sana....e non inficia il rapporto....un bel filmaccio porno...e ti passano tutte le voglie di evadere.....!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ecco allora siamo in due.....!!:up:Allora diciamocelo....non si vule chiudere per comodita e si cerca la smutandata...per mera ed esclusiva convenienza....!Io son sempre per una zaganella....meno impegnativa....più sana....e non inficia il rapporto....un bel filmaccio porno...e ti passano tutte le voglie di evadere.....!!!:mrgreen:


ma dai.. se ti girano un po' è chiaro che ti basta poco.
però, insomma.. io poi parlo solo di quei tradimenti che son frutto di un momento di coglionaggine e nei quali se una ti fa un tiro non sai dire di no. chiaro che poi razionalizzi il tutto e rientri nei ranghi..
il casino subentra quando ci si innamora... lì sì che son cavoli amari...


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Anna*

Bè se ci si coinvolge sentimentalmente tanto meglio....è chiaro che non ami più il tuo patner....!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oppure vai con la smutandata propro per non perdere quello che hai, cioè ti prendi una pausa e piuttosto di buttare tutto a carta e quarantotto ti distrai altrove ben sapendo che è solo una pausa.
> da quel che ho visto e letto sul tradimento in anni di ueb molto spesso il tradimento è solo una piccola parentesi e niente più.


Già....
Acconcio alla bisogna...
Specie se lei ti tiene con certi chiari di luna...


Poi uno ci prende l'abitudine...e amen...

Se solo fossi amato...se solo fossi amato...mi convertirei...


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. se ti girano un po' è chiaro che ti basta poco.
> però, insomma.. io poi parlo solo di quei tradimenti che son frutto di un momento di coglionaggine e nei quali se una ti fa un tiro non sai dire di no. chiaro che poi razionalizzi il tutto e rientri nei ranghi..
> il casino subentra quando ci si innamora... lì sì che son cavoli amari...


Giusta considerazione, salvo non trovarsi davanti a quegli elementi che dicono che loro non si innamorano del soggetto ma della sensazione che provano con certe persone e che non riescono a provare nella relazione primaria solo perché le altre vertono solo alla novità, alla diversità di rapporto, di dialogo, di conoscenza... insomma non sarebbe tradimento ma allargamento di vedute.
Chiaro che sia un millantare perché spesso questi allargamenti finiscono in un rapporto stretto, passionale e sessuale, ma siccome non c'é progettualità,  il tutto resta confinato nelle "parentesi" più o meno ampie.
Non immaginate quanti soggetti abbiano questa convinzione, meglio credano che se il/la partner accettasse e comprendesse non dovrebbe dolersene più di tanto
L'essere umano é per sua natura curioso, ma quando é in stato di opportunismo fa passare per curiosità cose come la trasgressione.
La cosa peggiore é che se l'altro/a non riesce ad entrare in questo ordine di idee passa per oscurantista o possessivo.
La domanda che io faccio spesso in questi casi é, se l'amante, l'amico/a, l'innamorato/a fossero al posto del partner legittimo o convivente, quanto gli/le starebbe bene quel tipo di realtà.
A volte per capire cosa sia lecito o illecito, cosa sapremmo accettare e sopportare basterebbe semplicemente mettersi nei panni dell'antagonista in modo imparziale...
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ecco allora siamo in due.....!!:up:Allora diciamocelo....non si vule chiudere per comodita e si cerca la smutandata...per mera ed esclusiva convenienza....!Io son sempre per una zaganella....meno impegnativa....più sana....e non inficia il rapporto....un bel filmaccio porno...e ti passano tutte le voglie di evadere.....!!!:mrgreen:


Filmacci? Uhm...le puttane dei poveri...nella mia vita ho incontrato uomini...che a furia di soldi...eheheehehe...il filmaccio se lo fanno in diretta...ma occhio, loro non fanno mancare niente alla moglie e ai figli economicamente parlando. E mi fanno: " Cosa vuoi, la donna ogni tanto bisogna farla contenta!"...e così le pagano tutti i vizi di sta terra...e fanno i loro porci comodi...ma non è tradimento.

Oscuro...ehm...filmacci? Ho passato quella fase, senza rendermi conto che non è normale...che una moglie non batta ciglio se ti vede là sul divano con i film, e non affronti la situazione...

Oggi la pornografia mi annoia da morire...è così banale e scontata...


----------



## Illuso (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Si può prendere o lasciare, o prendere e lasciare?*

La coppia và in una stramaledetta routine, subentrano mille problematiche, ci si immerge in esse, i due fanno fronte compatto a tutto annullandosi lentamente dal punto di vista sentimentale,  e un bel giorno spunta l’altro/a che lentamente, dolcemente, fa insinuare un leggero pensiero, se si ha la forza, la lucidità (fate Voi) di tornare a casa prendere il partner e dirgli a chiare lettere che ci si sente trascurati, che si ha una voglia matta di fare l’amore, che avanti così non si può andare, ci si mette in discussione, perché se no quel pensiero diventa infatuazione, per poi trasformarsi in ossessione. Da quell’altra parte c’è seduzione allo stato puro, c’è attenzione (gli apriva la portiera della macchina per farla accomodare, ma come tutti alla sua di moglie nemmeno ci pensava a farlo) c’è il meglio che due esseri umani possano darsi, (e tutti hanno vissuto quello stato d’animo, e proprio col partner ufficiale) nessuna condivisione delle problematiche della vita in comune, nascono nuove sensazioni che erano assopite, il sentirsi di nuovo vivi, e importanti per qualcuno/a (che non si conosce nemmeno). Poi col tempo anche questa relazione và in routine, l’altro/a si rivela per quel che è, con i suoi problemi e i suoi difetti, e ci si accorge che ha, (quando và bene) gli stessi difetti dal deficiente che è a casa, o spesso si rivela anche peggio, e ci si risveglia da un sogno che col tempo si trasforma in incubo, i sensi di colpa sono talmente grandi e devastanti, che per venirne fuori, si và a casa e si confessa il tradimento, raccontando un mare di bugie, (tanto nel frattempo con la pratica si è diventati bravi a farlo) e si lascia la RESPONSABILITA’ della scelta del destino di tutta la questione in mano al povero/a sprovveduto/a che non sapendo che pesci pigliare, a caldo preso/a dalla  rabbia  e alla delusione, e/o dalla disperazione, spesso decide, che tutto è finito, e inizia una separazione violenta (da quella verbale, fino a quella fisica). Ma se appena si fa trascorrere un po’ di tempo, non si riesce più a farlo, e tra i pentimenti, e tutta una serie di passaggi dolorosi, subentra una sorta di paura di perdere quella persona che si è amata per tanto tempo, e dalla quale diventa difficile separarsi, anche perché una volta che si è resa/o conto (e fatti i dovuti confronti, secondo me anche dal punto di vista sessuale) di cosa stava perdendo, i traditori diventano estremamente comprensivi e affabili, sensuali, delicati, ecc.ecc. 
Spesso penso di essere stato un vigliacco a non darle un calcio sul sedere e buttarla fuori di casa, anzi di caricarla in macchina e portargliela, ma come ho già avuto modo di dire, non si può condannare una persona, che ti ha dato molta parte della sua vita, per aver ceduto a una forte tentazione/seduzione, o no? Scusate da ora in poi cercherò di essere meno prolisso (a rileggerlo mi sono rotto anch’io)


----------



## Anna A (14 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> La coppia và in una stramaledetta routine, subentrano mille problematiche, ci si immerge in esse, i due fanno fronte compatto a tutto annullandosi lentamente dal punto di vista sentimentale, e un bel giorno spunta l’altro/a che lentamente, dolcemente, fa insinuare un leggero pensiero, se si ha la forza, la lucidità (fate Voi) di tornare a casa prendere il partner e dirgli a chiare lettere che ci si sente trascurati, che si ha una voglia matta di fare l’amore, che avanti così non si può andare, ci si mette in discussione, perché se no quel pensiero diventa infatuazione, per poi trasformarsi in ossessione. Da quell’altra parte c’è seduzione allo stato puro, c’è attenzione (gli apriva la portiera della macchina per farla accomodare, ma come tutti alla sua di moglie nemmeno ci pensava a farlo) c’è il meglio che due esseri umani possano darsi, (e tutti hanno vissuto quello stato d’animo, e proprio col partner ufficiale) nessuna condivisione delle problematiche della vita in comune, nascono nuove sensazioni che erano assopite, il sentirsi di nuovo vivi, e importanti per qualcuno/a (che non si conosce nemmeno). Poi col tempo anche questa relazione và in routine, l’altro/a si rivela per quel che è, con i suoi problemi e i suoi difetti, e ci si accorge che ha, (quando và bene) gli stessi difetti dal deficiente che è a casa, o spesso si rivela anche peggio, e ci si risveglia da un sogno che col tempo si trasforma in incubo, i sensi di colpa sono talmente grandi e devastanti, che per venirne fuori, si và a casa e si confessa il tradimento, raccontando un mare di bugie, (tanto nel frattempo con la pratica si è diventati bravi a farlo) e si lascia la RESPONSABILITA’ della scelta del destino di tutta la questione in mano al povero/a sprovveduto/a che non sapendo che pesci pigliare, a caldo preso/a dalla rabbia e alla delusione, e/o dalla disperazione, spesso decide, che tutto è finito, e inizia una separazione violenta (da quella verbale, fino a quella fisica). Ma se appena si fa trascorrere un po’ di tempo, non si riesce più a farlo, e tra i pentimenti, e tutta una serie di passaggi dolorosi, subentra una sorta di paura di perdere quella persona che si è amata per tanto tempo, e dalla quale diventa difficile separarsi, anche perché una volta che si è resa/o conto (e fatti i dovuti confronti, secondo me anche dal punto di vista sessuale) di cosa stava perdendo, i traditori diventano estremamente comprensivi e affabili, sensuali, delicati, ecc.ecc.
> Spesso penso di essere stato un vigliacco a non darle un calcio sul sedere e buttarla fuori di casa, anzi di caricarla in macchina e portargliela, ma come ho già avuto modo di dire, non si può condannare una persona, che ti ha dato molta parte della sua vita, per aver ceduto a una forte tentazione/seduzione, o no? Scusate da ora in poi cercherò di essere meno prolisso (a rileggerlo mi sono rotto anch’io)


non ci si lascia per un tradimento, ma quando si capisce di non avere più niente da condividere. a volte un tradimento può essere utile a capire questo.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ci si lascia per un tradimento, ma quando si capisce di non avere più niente da condividere. a volte un tradimento può essere utile a capire questo.



Anna :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Illuso*

Trovo non condivisibile ciò che scrivi...ma estremamente interessante....!!é forte in me il disagio per questa tua rassegnazione,Rassegnazione ad uno stato di cose.......questo autoconsegnarsi....ad una vita dove il compromesso è palesemente inacettabile.....!!Ostaggi....della routine di coppia....tanto accade a tutti,tanto è normale così......!!!Come se il tradimento sia un male indispensabile.....chissà forse accadrà pure a me un domani.....!!!Ma si il mondo caro Illuso gira così....ed io son 38 anni che vado dall'altra parte....:mrgreen:....una strada tortuosa la mia....dove il concetto di amore e rispetto son troppo ben delineati...per inquinarsi o confondersi in strane misture dialettiche..o in avventurosi postulati sentimentali.....!!Sarà che un giorno il vero ILLUSO sarò io....o sarà che quel giorno non arriverà mai...perchè avrò sempre considerato l'amore un qualcosa di tremendamente serio e importante...da non farmi perdere dietro qualche forma sinuosa o sguardo intrigante....!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo non condivisibile ciò che scrivi...ma estremamente interessante....!!é forte in me il disagio per questa tua rassegnazione,Rassegnazione ad uno stato di cose.......questo autoconsegnarsi....ad una vita dove il compromesso è palesemente inacettabile.....!!Ostaggi....della routine di coppia....tanto accade a tutti,tanto è normale così......!!!*Come se il tradimento sia un male indispensabile.....*chissà forse accadrà pure a me un domani.....!!!Ma si il mondo caro Illuso gira così....ed io son 38 anni che vado dall'altra parte....:mrgreen:....una strada tortuosa la mia....dove il concetto di amore e rispetto son troppo ben delineati...per inquinarsi o confondersi in strane misture dialettiche..o in avventurosi postulati sentimentali.....!!Sarà che un giorno il vero ILLUSO sarò io....o sarà che quel giorno non arriverà mai...perchè avrò sempre considerato l'amore un qualcosa di tremendamente serio e importante...da non farmi perdere dietro qualche forma sinuosa o sguardo intrigante....!!!


... no, per niente ... ma molte volte puo' essere utile per capire da quale parte si trova il "cuore" ... pensa Oscuro: Io preferisco mio marito di oggi ch'e' molto meglio di quello del passato  ... sembra la morale del "Tutto si paga, nulla e' gratis".


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Marì*

Marì è come dici tu ma c'è bisogno per forza di farsi male?O sarà che siam una società di bambini eternamente viziati?


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì è come dici tu ma c'è bisogno per forza di farsi male?O sarà che siam una società di bambini eternamente viziati?


Siamo fragili, chi piu' e chi meno.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2009)

*Marì*

Marì siam fragili.....ma non possiam far pagare a che ci ama le nostre lacune o debolezze.....!!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì siam fragili.....ma non possiam far pagare a che ci ama le nostre lacune o debolezze.....!!!


Poteva capitare anche a me, evidentemente sono stata/sono piu' forte di lui e non ho ceduto a quelle tentazioni ... mentre lui ci e' cascato in pieno ... poi ti dico: Quando c'e' l'Amore da entrambe le parti, nulla e' impossibile


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> La coppia và in una stramaledetta routine, subentrano mille problematiche, ci si immerge in esse, i due fanno fronte compatto a tutto annullandosi lentamente dal punto di vista sentimentale, e un bel giorno spunta l’altro/a che lentamente, dolcemente, fa insinuare un leggero pensiero, se si ha la forza, la lucidità (fate Voi) di tornare a casa prendere il partner e dirgli a chiare lettere che ci si sente trascurati, che si ha una voglia matta di fare l’amore, che avanti così non si può andare, ci si mette in discussione, perché se no quel pensiero diventa infatuazione, per poi trasformarsi in ossessione. Da quell’altra parte c’è seduzione allo stato puro, c’è attenzione (gli apriva la portiera della macchina per farla accomodare, ma come tutti alla sua di moglie nemmeno ci pensava a farlo) c’è il meglio che due esseri umani possano darsi, (e tutti hanno vissuto quello stato d’animo, e proprio col partner ufficiale) nessuna condivisione delle problematiche della vita in comune, nascono nuove sensazioni che erano assopite, il sentirsi di nuovo vivi, e importanti per qualcuno/a (che non si conosce nemmeno). Poi col tempo anche questa relazione và in routine, l’altro/a si rivela per quel che è, con i suoi problemi e i suoi difetti, e ci si accorge che ha, (quando và bene) gli stessi difetti dal deficiente che è a casa, o spesso si rivela anche peggio, e ci si risveglia da un sogno che col tempo si trasforma in incubo, i sensi di colpa sono talmente grandi e devastanti, che per venirne fuori, si và a casa e si confessa il tradimento, raccontando un mare di bugie, (tanto nel frattempo con la pratica si è diventati bravi a farlo) e si lascia la RESPONSABILITA’ della scelta del destino di tutta la questione in mano al povero/a sprovveduto/a che non sapendo che pesci pigliare, a caldo preso/a dalla rabbia e alla delusione, e/o dalla disperazione, spesso decide, che tutto è finito, e inizia una separazione violenta (da quella verbale, fino a quella fisica). Ma se appena si fa trascorrere un po’ di tempo, non si riesce più a farlo, e tra i pentimenti, e tutta una serie di passaggi dolorosi, subentra una sorta di paura di perdere quella persona che si è amata per tanto tempo, e dalla quale diventa difficile separarsi, anche perché una volta che si è resa/o conto (e fatti i dovuti confronti, secondo me anche dal punto di vista sessuale) di cosa stava perdendo, i traditori diventano estremamente comprensivi e affabili, sensuali, delicati, ecc.ecc.
> Spesso penso di essere stato un vigliacco a non darle un calcio sul sedere e buttarla fuori di casa, anzi di caricarla in macchina e portargliela, ma come ho già avuto modo di dire, non si può condannare una persona, che ti ha dato molta parte della sua vita, per aver ceduto a una forte tentazione/seduzione, o no? Scusate da ora in poi cercherò di essere meno prolisso (a rileggerlo mi sono rotto anch’io)


Mi son salvato.
Routine? Ma che stai a di? Guarda che lei sognava la routine, io no di certo. E l'ho lasciata là nel suo tran tran quotidiano...vogliamo scherzare? Ho avuto il privilegio di lavorare spesso all'estero, e quegli sono stati anni da capogiro.

C'è cosa attenzione? Ah perchè secondo te, io non ho usato attenzione e premura?

Occhio è che siamo noi uomini a sposare una donna e poi piantarla là come un soprammobile...
Io ho parlato, straparlato, detto e ridetto...e non ho cavato un ragno dal buco. Mio caro, dato che si vive una vita sola...mi sono dato alla pazza gioia...

paura di perdere che? No, ti sbagli, non puoi stare a fianco di una persona se hai paura di perderla...la tua paura diventa esasperazione per lei. La spingi ad usarla come arma di ricatto...non esiste.

Senti Illuso, tu la fai mooooolto più grossa di quello che è...mooooooooolto...e lei ci gioca sopra...mammamia!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi tradisce e' una  carogna e, chi non ammette di aver fatto una carognata e' anche peggio di una  carogna ... anche se pentiti/e,  nessuno di loro dovrebbe permettersi di  dire:  *"Ci vanno le palle anche per tradire, sai?!"* ... perche' oltre che volgare, e' offensivo ... per  cui, deve essere pronta a qualsiasi reazione.
> 
> Personalmente mi sono sentita piu' offesa  da Verena che dal commento di Illuso ... anche se poi Lei (furbamente) ha  aggiustato il tiro e l'ha voluta buttare sulla "solidarieta' femminile" dicendo:  *"Invece la spregiativa immagine usata da lor signori  è un offesa per tutte le donne."*  ... l'e' andata male, non ho  abboccato, la stessa battuta che ha fatto Verena, fatta da un uomo, avrebbe  ricevuto la medesima risposta da me.
> 
> ...



Mari, non stiamo a pigliarci in giro, e lascia perdere i riferimenti RAZZISTI regionalisti veramente di bassa lega.
Evita di leggermi, mettimi in ignore, è meglio per entrambe. Farò altrettanto con te.


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Che poi è così diverso tradire o abbandonare improvvisamente una persona dopo anni di rapporto?


----------



## Kid (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi è così diverso tradire o abbandonare improvvisamente una persona dopo anni di rapporto?



Secondo me si...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Quali palle ci vanno, ad aprire le gambine, a far credere che si è in un posto mentre si è in un'altro, (a tradire la piena fiducia) ci vanno le palle a dire di no, ci vanno le palle ad assumersi LE PROPRIE RESPONSABILITA' e a non prendere la via più comoda, (o che sembra tale) e Illudere l'altro/a che è solo un momento no e dire una marea di bugie, perchè qualcuno ha deciso che ti deve avere a tutti i costi, illudendoti che è il miglior uomo del mondo, mentre lo è solo per quei momenti e solo fino a che non ti ha portato a letto, dopo di che si rivela un povero mentecatto.


quoto
e vale anche per il genere opposto


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi è così diverso tradire o abbandonare improvvisamente una persona dopo anni di rapporto?


Sì è diverso, peggiore l'abbandono.


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2009)

ogni atteggiamento non rispettoso della dignità del partner è indegno.
giratela come volete ma in chi tradisce vedo la vigliaccheria , non il coraggio.
che sia umano, possibile, perdonable...ma per favore non dategli patenti assurde


----------



## Kid (15 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni atteggiamento non rispettoso della dignità del partner è indegno.
> giratela come volete ma in chi tradisce vedo la vigliaccheria , non il coraggio.
> che sia umano, possibile, perdonable...ma per favore non dategli patenti assurde



Quoto.


----------



## Illuso (15 Dicembre 2009)

Ciao, scusa Verena, credevo che ti fossero bastate le mie scuse fatte al post n.99 e il discorso (attributi) chiuso.
E' invece possibile che tu mi spieghi cosa intendevi, con: "Ci va coraggio anche per tradire, sai?!" grazie


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì è diverso, peggiore l'abbandono.


tu soffriresti di più ad essere abbandonata piuttosto che tradita, da parte di chi ami?


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni atteggiamento non rispettoso della dignità del partner è indegno.
> giratela come volete ma in chi tradisce vedo la vigliaccheria , non il coraggio.
> che sia umano, possibile, perdonable...ma per favore non dategli patenti assurde


Abbandonarlo improvvisamente non intacca la sua dignità?


----------



## Mari' (15 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mari, non stiamo a pigliarci in giro, e lascia perdere i riferimenti RAZZISTI regionalisti veramente di bassa lega.
> *Evita di leggermi, mettimi in ignore, è meglio per entrambe. Farò altrettanto con te.*


Affatto! ... mica mi voglio privare della delizia che mi offrite ... non ho MAI messo nessuno in ignore e Mai lo faro', tu sei liberissima di fare cio' che ritieni giusto per TE.


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Abbandonarlo improvvisamente non intacca la sua dignità?


ehm.... premesso che mi manca una parte per il solito odioso vizio di non leggere bene tutto,
dipende ; se non ami più e lo dichiari sinceramente non vedo cos'altro puoi fare. se scappi ...sei un vigliacco


----------



## Nobody (15 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm.... premesso che mi manca una parte per il solito odioso vizio di non leggere bene tutto,
> dipende ; se non ami più e lo dichiari sinceramente non vedo cos'altro puoi fare. se scappi ...sei un vigliacco


se scappi come? Non ti seguo.... chiaro che prima di andartente (scappare?) glielo dici che non ami più.  Non parlo mica di chi dice che va a prendere le sigarette...


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tu soffriresti di più ad essere abbandonata piuttosto che tradita, da parte di chi ami?


Sì, abbandonare significa smettere di volere bene a qualcuno che si è amato, in quel senso non abbandonerei e non vorrei essere abbandonata. Nemmeno tradita... ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita!


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2009)

l'abbandono quando non si ama è abbastanza inevitabile e rientra nel comportamento corretto e leale.
certamente nel contesto di una famiglia si può anche provare ad evitarlo ma se fossi dalla parte di chi non è più amato...sinceramente non lo vorrei


aggiungo che qui , s^...ci vuole coraggio


----------



## Illuso (15 Dicembre 2009)

*Scusate mi sono perso.*

Dovendo scegliere è preferibile che dopo il tradimento il partner rimanga, per poi vivere il resto della vita sotto una cappa di sospetti e veleni, mancanza di fiducia, gelosie ecc.ecc. e sperando che col tempo ne rimanga uno sbiadito ricordo. (perché non è proprio una passeggiata) 
O una volta perpetrato il tradimento è auspicabile essere lasciati, (se si hanno figli, o anche solo qualche oggetto in comune, la vedo difficile venire abbandonati) si soffre all'istante (diciamo sei mesi di grande disperazione) terribilmente, ma una volta “elaborato il lutto” si ritorna lentamente a vivere con magari un altro spirito e un diverso  modo di vedere le cose ?  
volevate dire questo? No? Va bhè,  e dovendo scegliere?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Dovendo scegliere è preferibile che dopo il tradimento il partner rimanga, per poi vivere il resto della vita sotto una cappa di sospetti e veleni, mancanza di fiducia, gelosie ecc.ecc. e sperando che col tempo ne rimanga uno sbiadito ricordo. (perché non è proprio una passeggiata)
> O una volta perpetrato il tradimento è auspicabile essere lasciati, (se si hanno figli, o anche solo qualche oggetto in comune, la vedo difficile venire abbandonati) si soffre all'istante (diciamo sei mesi di grande disperazione) terribilmente, ma una volta “elaborato il lutto” si ritorna lentamente a vivere con magari un altro spirito e un diverso modo di vedere le cose ?
> volevate dire questo? No? Va bhè, e dovendo scegliere?


 credo che siano troppe le variabili e che ci si dovrebbe trovare, in ogni singola situazione, per poter dare una risposta.
Se scoprissi che il mio compagno mi ha sistematicamente mentito per mesi preferirei essere lasciata.
Se scoprissi che mi ha tradita, vorrei capire e solo dopo potrei decidere se cercare di superare la cosa oppure no. 
Se mi abbandonasse non potrei decidere un bel niente. E dato che sono una persona piuttosto autonoma... preferirei poter decidere. Se le condizioni ci sono. 
Credo che ci troviamo però in un campo troppo generale...


----------



## Illuso (15 Dicembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che siano troppe le variabili e che ci si dovrebbe trovare, in ogni singola situazione, per poter dare una risposta.
> Se scoprissi che il mio compagno mi ha sistematicamente mentito per mesi preferirei essere lasciata.
> Se scoprissi che mi ha tradita, vorrei capire e solo dopo potrei decidere se cercare di superare la cosa oppure no.
> Se mi abbandonasse non potrei decidere un bel niente. E dato che sono una persona piuttosto autonoma... preferirei poter decidere. Se le condizioni ci sono.
> Credo che ci troviamo però in un campo troppo generale...


Grazie per la risposta
E' evidente che è molto generale, ma al momento della confessione del tradimento, è meglio che alla fine abbia scelto di rimanere o forse è meglio che abbia scelto di andare.


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'abbandono quando non si ama è abbastanza inevitabile e rientra nel comportamento corretto e leale.
> certamente nel contesto di una famiglia si può anche provare ad evitarlo ma se fossi dalla parte di chi non è più amato...sinceramente non lo vorrei
> 
> 
> aggiungo che qui , s^...ci vuole coraggio


Si può lasciare ma non abbandonare. Il tradimento ha tante di quelle variabili che è difficile si lasci o si venga lasciati per quello. Solo per quello.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Dicembre 2009)

Illuso ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta
> E' evidente che è molto generale, ma al momento della confessione del tradimento, è meglio che alla fine abbia scelto di rimanere o forse è meglio che abbia scelto di andare.


ogni valutazione è personale 
ma soprattutto ogni caso ha le sue particolarità

io trovo che se finisce l'amore è meglio lasciare/essere lasciati rispetto a tradire/essere traditi

in caso di tradimento, se l'amore è finito meglio restar soli
ma se l'amore era sopito, accantonato, dato per scontato, le cose cambiano
se entrambi vogliono rimettersi in gioco, è giusto, direi addirittura doveroso, farlo


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Si può lasciare ma non abbandonare*. Il tradimento ha tante di quelle variabili che è difficile si lasci o si venga lasciati per quello. Solo per quello.


 certo, se poi hai figli sicuramente


Amoremio ha detto:


> ogni valutazione è personale
> ma soprattutto ogni caso ha le sue particolarità
> 
> io trovo che se finisce l'amore è meglio lasciare/essere lasciati rispetto a tradire/essere traditi
> ...


concordo


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi è così diverso tradire o abbandonare improvvisamente una persona dopo anni di rapporto?


Eh..no...tradire e non venir beccati, non fa male all'altro: occhio non vede cuore non duole. Eppoi, dai una sbandata si perdona.

L'abbandono no: è da crudeli.

Neanche le bestie fanno così.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'abbandono quando non si ama è abbastanza inevitabile e rientra nel comportamento corretto e leale.
> certamente nel contesto di una famiglia si può anche provare ad evitarlo ma se fossi dalla parte di chi non è più amato...sinceramente non lo vorrei
> 
> 
> aggiungo che qui , s^...ci vuole coraggio


Tu dici? Non ho MAI abbandonato nessuno.
Insomma se non mi ami e io ti amo, please, te ne vai via tu...e a calci in culo. Ovvio no? E se non vai, sappi che quella porta è sempre aperta.
Preso atto che non mi ami, io so che ho a che fare con una persona che non mi ama. Quindi non mi dona niente per niente, ma è legata a me, solo per soddisfare i suoi bisogni. Così ho capito la montagna di miei bisogni insoddisfatti. Ed ero così stupido da pensarli, insoddisfabili.

L'altro può essere abilissimo a farti credere che chiedi la luna nel pozzo...poi un giorno incroci una che ti dice...

Ehi Pincy, ma quanto sei ingenuo, tu sei un amore di uomo, cavoli, quello che ti aspetti è il minimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Dicembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ci si lascia per un tradimento, ma quando si capisce di non avere più niente da condividere. a volte un tradimento può essere utile a capire questo.


 A volte dà anche la consaoevolezza di non aver davvero mai condiviso nulla... :incazzato:


----------



## Becco (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh..no...tradire e non venir beccati, non fa male all'altro: occhio non vede cuore non duole. Eppoi, dai una sbandata si perdona.
> 
> L'abbandono no: è da crudeli.
> 
> Neanche le bestie fanno così.


 ----------------------------

Questa sì che è onestà!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> ----------------------------
> 
> Questa sì che è onestà!


No è precauzione.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2009)

*Conte*

Caro conte.....che dirtirima o poi....una mattina sentirai bussare alla porta...e dall'altra parte ci sarà la vita a presentarti il conto per le tue malefatte.......:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte dà anche la consaoevolezza di non aver davvero mai condiviso nulla... :incazzato:


che poi è quello che intendevo io, eh..


----------



## Anna A (16 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è precauzione.


il tuo è un modo di risolvere la questione molto elementare..
peccato che non ci credo:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte.....che dirtirima o poi....una mattina sentirai bussare alla porta...e dall'altra parte ci sarà la vita a presentarti il conto per le tue malefatte.......:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Attendo con stoica rassegnazione.
Ma non è detto che io non riesca a fuggire per una botola.
Mi sento tanto come il protagonista dei miserabili di Victor Hugo.


----------



## Papero (27 Gennaio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...


illuso ci aggiorni? com'è la situazione?


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' questo che volevi? Essere lasciato subito?!?!


E' quello che vorrebbe ogni tradito, piuttosto la fine del rapporto di cacca che essere feriti, si sta male ovviamente, ma molto ma molto meno.
Il tradimento è violenza allo stato puro, cattiveria ed  il buttare sull'altro la colpa è anche peggio. Poi si è fessi, si cerca di comprendere quella bastarda/o perchè adduce motivi più o meno validi, peccato che sono tutti falsi, la realtà è che chi tradisce ama troppo se stesso, che è un narcisista di merda e purtroppo avrebbe bisgono di molta umiltà, tipo andare a spalare merda per qualche anno.
Ma così non è, i traditori si autoassolvono con l'aiuto anche dei compagni/e successive, alla fine è così.
Non c'è rivalsa che si può avere, se non andando nell'illegale.


----------



## A3ron (29 Gennaio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Saluti a tutti !!! ero un lettore ombra, quasi tutti i giorni da parecchi mesi, Vi leggo.
> Non ho mai voluto inserirmi nelle discussioni, perché nel momento che avrei voluto, qualcuno lo ha fatto in vece mia, dicendo le stesse cose che avrei voluto dire. (Ma e Asudem ?) Mi ero ripromesso di scrive se il forum avesse ripreso ad esistere, ed eccomi qua.
> Voglio dissentire con chi sostiene che il tradimento è un percorso, un’esperienza quasi irrinunciabile per la coppia, come la crisi del settimo anno, o qualcosa che s’adda fa, sembra che qualcuno/a voglia farlo passare per normalità, minchia, mica è l’influenza.
> Il tradimento è una cosa meschina, fra le peggiori che si possano compiere nella vita, è a mio parere un reato e come tale andrebbe punito con l’addebitamento della fine dell’ unione matrimoniale. E’ una violenza che si commette, nei confronti di se stessi, della persona che si è amato, dell’Amore con la A maiuscola, e di tutte le persone coinvolte in esso.
> ...


Sinceramente ho letto il tuo post e ti rispondo direttamente così: il tradimento è un evento che non verrà mai mancare nella nostra vita e si manifesta in qualsiasi ambito. Nel caso dell'amore esso può avvenire o perchè non si ha accanto la persona giusta o perchè non si è grado di gestire tutto l'amore che si ha dentro. Posso anche io parlare da tradita, che poi ha perdonato, dicendoti che ci sono persone che dopo un tale avvenimento cambiano davvero e capiscono il senso dell'unione, della fusione carnale e spirituale che avviene tra due persone e vanno avanti migliorando sempre di più, e altre che continuano perchè...perchè non vogliono arrivarci! Mi rifiuto che non siano capaci di capire una cosa così scolvolgente...
Noi non siamo nessuno per giudicare e del tradimento sappiamo solo dire cose brutte ma per una volta cerchiamo di vedere tutto dall'alto e domandiamoci come si sentono quelli che tridiscono...come la vivono questa situazione. Non gli sto  dando ragione ma anche loro hanno qualcosa da dire...e forse anche da donare. Come dice mia zia, "Non tutto il male viene per nuocere"...e qualche volta è proprio così!


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2010)

A3ron ha detto:


> il tradimento è un evento che non verrà mai mancare nella nostra vita e si manifesta in qualsiasi ambito. Nel caso dell'amore esso può avvenire o perchè non si ha accanto la persona giusta *o perchè non si è grado di gestire tutto l'amore che si ha dentro*. Posso anche io parlare da tradita, che poi ha perdonato, dicendoti che ci sono persone che dopo un tale avvenimento cambiano davvero e capiscono il senso dell'unione, della fusione carnale e spirituale che avviene tra due persone e vanno avanti migliorando sempre di più, e altre che continuano perchè...perchè non vogliono arrivarci! Mi rifiuto che non siano capaci di capire una cosa così scolvolgente...
> Noi non siamo nessuno per giudicare e del tradimento sappiamo solo dire cose brutte ma per una volta cerchiamo di vedere tutto dall'alto e domandiamoci come si sentono quelli che tridiscono...come la vivono questa situazione. Non gli sto dando ragione ma anche loro hanno qualcosa da dire...e forse anche da donare. Come dice mia zia, "Non tutto il male viene per nuocere"...e qualche volta è proprio così!


Bella risposta :up:.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2010)

A3ron ha detto:


> Sinceramente ho letto il tuo post e ti rispondo direttamente così: il tradimento è un evento che non verrà mai mancare nella nostra vita e si manifesta in qualsiasi ambito. Nel caso dell'amore esso può avvenire o perchè non si ha accanto la persona giusta o perchè non si è grado di gestire tutto l'amore che si ha dentro. Posso anche io parlare da tradita, che poi ha perdonato, dicendoti che ci sono persone che dopo un tale avvenimento cambiano davvero e capiscono il senso dell'unione, della fusione carnale e spirituale che avviene tra due persone e vanno avanti migliorando sempre di più, e altre che continuano perchè...perchè non vogliono arrivarci! Mi rifiuto che non siano capaci di capire una cosa così scolvolgente...
> Noi non siamo nessuno per giudicare e del tradimento sappiamo solo dire cose brutte ma per una volta cerchiamo di vedere tutto dall'alto e domandiamoci *come si sentono quelli che tridiscono...come la vivono questa situazione.* Non gli sto  dando ragione ma anche loro hanno qualcosa da dire...e forse anche da donare. Come dice mia zia, "Non tutto il male viene per nuocere"...e qualche volta è proprio così!


Gia', ma solo se ci arrivano a capire perfettamente quello che hanno fatto, il dolore che hanno causato per il loro egoismo, la loro leggerezza. 

Anche io ho perdonato, pero' il ricordo e' "indelebile".


----------



## A3ron (29 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', ma solo se ci arrivano a capire perfettamente quello che hanno fatto, il dolore che hanno causato per il loro egoismo, la loro leggerezza.
> 
> Anche io ho perdonato, pero' il ricordo e' "indelebile".


E' difficile dimenticare ma il bello sta proprio qui perchè deve essere il tuo lui capace di farti alleggerire questo dolore! Se sei ossessiva come me è difficilotto, ma facendo un bel lavoro di squadra si va avanti  e si para a crescere "per bene" insieme...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2010)

A3ron ha detto:


> E' difficile dimenticare ma il bello sta proprio qui perchè deve essere il tuo lui capace di farti alleggerire questo dolore! Se sei ossessiva come me è difficilotto, ma facendo un bel lavoro di squadra si va avanti  e si para a crescere "per bene" insieme...


Pero' devo essere onesta, il tradimento mi ha reso un marito migliore ... ecco perche' non tutto il male viene per nuocere ... pero' quanto dolore.


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2010)

A3ron, pensa quando ho scoperto il tradimento dapprima la mia ex (per 5 secondi netti solo) ha fatto l'offesa perchè guardai la sua posta elettronica, ma siccome era la stessa cosa che lei faceva con la mia e dopo aver notato che stava per innervosirmi è stata zitta. Dopo riuscì a dirmi "non sai come sto male io che ho tradito la persona che amavo!" Ecco in quel momento la prima parola di comprensione che mi uscì dalle labbra fu "Puttana!" ovviamente dopo ci fu un litigio ma lei sapeva e me ne sono reso conto che in quel momento avevo una arma orribile in mano, non mi sono accorto che io in quel momento potevo disfarle la vita, ma sinceramente non lo volevo fare.
Se  il traditore si pente mi sta bene, ma fino a che non c'è alcun pentimento non c'è possibilità di pensare come si sente, sinceramente credo che si senta onnipotente se è riuscito a farla franca senza neppure chiedere scusa, in fondo poteva anche finire molto ma molto peggio.
Il nostro Illuso incarna perfettamente quello che ero io, la buona fede tradita e tutto il resto, solo che un tradimento potrebbe anche distruggere le speranze per il futuro, di certo nel mio caso lo ha fatto, io prima avevo tante cose che volevo fare, adesso sinceramente voglio solo non soffrire e per farlo sarei disposto ad uccidere senza alcuna pietà, sempre se necessario.


----------



## layla (15 Febbraio 2010)

Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
Ok, ho già tradito in passato, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non gliela ficcano nel letto...pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.
Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
dimmi tu...
la scorsa settimana ho conosciuto un uomo, molto ma molto piu' grande di me...ci siamo baciati, uno sballo, spero di rivederlo....
mi piace
ai tuoi occhi sono assolutamente condannabile, ai miei, io vedo un'altra possibilità di sentirmi giovane e donna, ed anche bella....


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dopo riuscì a dirmi "non sai come sto male io che ho tradito la persona che amavo!" Ecco in quel momento la prima parola di comprensione che mi uscì dalle labbra fu "Puttana!"


Fantastica questa comprensione, chissà perchè non mi viene difficle comprenderla. :mexican:

Benvenuta layla.


layla ha detto:


> pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.


 Non riesco a capire, dici che ogni tanto c'è una giustificazione al tradimento?



> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè *lui ora non sta bene*, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
> dimmi tu...


 Beh un'alternativa sarebbe quella di capire perchè non sta bene. Non so indagare bene sul perchè ci si sente così, ecc.
Di alternative ce ne sono...



> la scorsa settimana ho conosciuto un uomo, molto ma molto piu' grande di me...ci siamo baciati, uno sballo, spero di rivederlo....
> mi piace
> ai tuoi occhi sono assolutamente condannabile, ai miei, io vedo un'altra possibilità di sentirmi giovane e donna, ed anche bella....


I tuoi occhi ti sentirai ancora giovane, donna e desiderata..ma quando tutto ciò sarà finito cosa farai? Te ne cercherai un altro? E poi un altro ancora? Tutto ciò non risolverà i tuoi problemi se non temporaneamente..

Sempre se quello che ho riportato nel terzo quote riguarda la tua storia...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> .............
> ai tuoi occhi sono assolutamente condannabile, ai miei, io vedo un'altra possibilità di sentirmi giovane e donna, ed anche bella....


 
questo bisogno di vedersi considerate trombabili da uno qualunque per sentirsi "giovane e donna, ed anche bella" mi lascia sempre un po' stupita



comunque 
non sarai d'accordo che si tradisca tanto per tradire 

ma in pratica affermi che lo si faccia per sentirsi più desiderabile di come ci si sente

non è che mi paia una motivazione così commendevole


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> I tuoi occhi ti sentirai ancora giovane, donna e desiderata..ma quando tutto ciò sarà finito cosa farai? *Te ne cercherai un altro?* E poi un altro ancora? Tutto ciò non risolverà i tuoi problemi se non temporaneamente..
> 
> Sempre se quello che ho riportato nel terzo quote riguarda la tua storia...


 
che domande!

non essendo questo il primo (come ha detto) ...

ca va sans dire!


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che domande!
> 
> non essendo questo il primo (come ha detto) ...
> 
> ca va sans dire!


 Ussignurrrr m'era sfuggito...:condom:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
> Ok, ho già tradito in passato, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non *gliela ficcano nel letto*...pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.
> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
> dimmi tu...
> ...


Perche' senza ti sentiresti un vecchio uomo? Perdonami ma e' stato piu' forte di melandesina:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## astonished (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
> *Ok, ho già tradito in passato*, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non gliela ficcano nel letto...pero', *devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.*
> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
> dimmi tu...
> ...



Scusa se do' un giudizio sull'abbinamento cromatico di quanto hai affermato: il *verde* non si accosta al *rosso*!

Non mi sembra si evinca dal tuo modo di postare l'averci pensato su tanto prima di tradire ed in ogni caso hai mai pensato di parlare seriamente a tuo marito dell'esigenza di sentirti donna? gli hai mai confessato il primo tradimento rimettendo voi due in discussione?

Sarà che ti sei iscritta quì prechè progetti di tradirlo di nuovo con l'uomo più adulto di Te e speri di trovare consenso e giustificazioni per la tua coscienza?


Scusa, non me ne volere,  mi sembri abbastanza leggera nel postare, io sarei più cauto. :nuke:


Ciao.


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Veramente Astonished, dovresti evitare contrasti tra colori complementari.

Mi offendo :sonno:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

ho dovuto mettere gli occhiali da sole-
jaborr


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

A chi la invio la richiesta per danni?:incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Scusa, non me ne volere, mi sembri abbastanza leggera nel postare, io sarei più cauto. :nuke:
> 
> 
> Ciao.


Mah, se Layla la vede così, lasciamola parlare.
Certi mariti sono di una pesantezza insostenibile, magari lei davvero ha potuto/voluto tradire senza che dall'altra parte ci fosse un fremito.

Anche questo è tradimento (quello di chi vive come se il partner fosse un elettrodomestico).

O facciamo i talebani?!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, se Layla la vede così, lasciamola parlare.
> Certi mariti sono di una pesantezza insostenibile, magari lei davvero ha potuto/voluto tradire senza che dall'altra parte ci fosse un fremito.
> 
> Anche questo è tradimento (quello di chi vive come se il partner fosse un elettrodomestico).
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, se Layla la vede così, lasciamola parlare.
> Certi mariti sono di una pesantezza insostenibile, magari lei davvero ha potuto/voluto tradire senza che dall'altra parte ci fosse un fremito.
> 
> Anche questo è tradimento (quello di chi vive come se il partner fosse un elettrodomestico).
> ...


Ovvio che si... ma mollalo no?
Almeno, una volta constato che nulla si muove basta mollare e chiudere la relazione.
Non e' questione di essere talebani sai... certe volte fa molto comodo anche tenersi un compagno elettrodomestico per giustificare il tradimento


----------



## astonished (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, se Layla la vede così, lasciamola parlare.
> Certi mariti sono di una pesantezza insostenibile, magari lei davvero ha potuto/voluto tradire senza che dall'altra parte ci fosse un fremito.
> 
> Anche questo è tradimento (quello di chi vive come se il partner fosse un elettrodomestico).
> ...





MiKa ha detto:


> :up:


Si parlava del modo di postare che non è proprio quello di una persona che ci abbia riflettuto tanto prima di agire ma può essere che questa impressione derivi appunto solo dalla mancanza di tempo che si ha nel descrivere per bene gli antefatti.

Verena67 e Mika: sarà che in Layla vedete qualcosa del vostro agire passato? Il tradimento secondo voi trova giustificazioni? Seppure il marito fosse stato un elettrodomestico casalingo, esisteva sempre la spina della corrente che se staccata l'avrebbe portato a destarsi dalla routine o sbaglio?

Vabbè vale tutto ed il contrario di tutto, specie quando si vuole cogliere necessariamente qualcosa che altri non vedono, basta saperlo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> *Ovvio che si... ma mollalo no?*
> Almeno, una volta constato che nulla si muove basta mollare e chiudere la relazione.
> Non e' questione di essere talebani sai... certe volte fa molto comodo anche tenersi un compagno elettrodomestico per giustificare il tradimento


......forse ci vuole una dose maggiore di coraggio e chiarezza.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Verena67 e Mika: *sarà che in Layla vedete qualcosa del vostro agire passato? *Il tradimento secondo voi trova giustificazioni? Seppure il marito fosse stato un elettrodomestico casalingo, esisteva sempre la spina della corrente che se staccata l'avrebbe portato a destarsi dalla routine o sbaglio?
> 
> Vabbè vale tutto è il contrario di tutto, specie quando si vuole cogliere necessariamente qualcosa che altri non vedono, basta saperlo.


Sì, vale tutto e il contrario di tutto. No, non vedo nulla del mio agire passato.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Si parlava del modo di postare che non è proprio quello di una persona che ci abbia riflettuto tanto prima di agire ma può essere che questa impressione derivi appunto solo dalla mancanza di tempo che si ha nel descrivere per bene gli antefatti.
> 
> Verena67 e Mika: sarà che in Layla vedete qualcosa del vostro agire passato? Il tradimento secondo voi trova giustificazioni? Seppure il marito fosse stato un elettrodomestico casalingo, esisteva sempre la spina della corrente che se staccata l'avrebbe portato a destarsi dalla routine o sbaglio?
> 
> Vabbè vale tutto è il contrario di tutto, specie quando si vuole cogliere necessariamente qualcosa che altri non vedono, basta saperlo.



Dico la mia: Astonished, stavano scherzando (credo :mrgreen.


----------



## layla (15 Febbraio 2010)

si puo' anche darsi che io sia leggera, anche nel postare....


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
> Ok, ho già tradito in passato, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non gliela ficcano nel letto...pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.
> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30,* e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................*
> dimmi tu...
> ...


le alternative sono
1 ne parli seriamente con lui con la possibilità di un eventuale visita medica-terapia-psicologica perché o è depresso, non è sereno o ha una patologia fisica
2 lo lasci perché ti rendi conto che è con te (tu con lui) che non sta bene


----------



## Amoremio (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> si puo' anche darsi che io sia leggera, anche nel postare....


scusa,
se trovi, in fondo, non condannabile il tuo tradimento reiterato
come mai sei arrivata qui?

il fedifrago soddisfatto di sè cosa cerca in un forum di questo tipo?

se ti va di dirlo


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa,
> se trovi, in fondo, non condannabile il tuo tradimento reiterato
> come mai sei arrivata qui?
> 
> ...


... selvaggina/cacciagione  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## layla (15 Febbraio 2010)

..ma ci pensate voi con un bimbo piccolo, a mandare tutto a quel paese?


----------



## astonished (15 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dico la mia: Astonished, stavano scherzando (credo :mrgreen.


Non credo :carneval:.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> ..ma ci pensate voi con un bimbo piccolo, a mandare tutto a quel paese?


 hai ragione .ma proprio nel rispetto di questo bimbo piccolo devi provare a chiarire con suo padre.
aggirare l'ostacolo superficialmente non risolve ed offende il vostro rapporto
se davvero  ti preme (giustamente ) il benessere di tuo figlio la strada non è questa


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> ..ma ci pensate voi con un bimbo piccolo, a mandare tutto a quel paese?


Perche' se ti scoprisse non manderesti tutto a quel paese (e anche nel modo peggiore)?


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa,
> se trovi, in fondo, non condannabile il tuo tradimento reiterato
> come mai sei arrivata qui?
> 
> ...


 Alcuni approvazione...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2010)

Layla

io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Di figli ne ho 2, e capisco bene la tua paura di mandare tutto per aria. Capisco anche il tuo desiderio di trombare (scusate se sono diretta).

Qualcuno ha detto che noi fedifraghi che scriviamo qui dentro cerchiamo approvazione. Beh, io non ti do la mia approvazione, ma la mia comprensione ce l'hai, tutta.


----------



## aristocat (15 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Layla
> 
> io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Di figli ne ho 2, e capisco bene la tua paura di mandare tutto per aria. Capisco anche il tuo desiderio di trombare (scusate se sono diretta).
> 
> *Qualcuno ha detto che noi fedifraghi che scriviamo qui dentro cerchiamo approvazione. Beh, io non ti do la mia approvazione, ma la mia comprensione ce l'hai*, tutta.


Se non altro, cercheranno di comprendere che cosa c'è dietro a questa fase.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se non altro, cercheranno di comprendere che cosa c'è dietro a questa fase.


 

beh, ma che cosa c'è di complicato scusa? volevo dire che non sto dicendo che fa bene, che è cosa buona e giusta, ecc. ecc., però capisco bene perché lo fa. Approvazione e comprensione sono due cose molto diverse, mi pare


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, ma che cosa c'è di complicato scusa? volevo dire che non sto dicendo che fa bene, che è cosa buona e giusta, ecc. ecc., però capisco bene perché lo fa. Approvazione e comprensione sono due cose molto diverse, mi pare


Quoto!
Lo sapevo, lo sapevo che eri perspicace...
Tanto poi le vere prove della vita arrivano comunque e quando meno ce lo aspettiamo...


----------



## aristocat (15 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh, ma che cosa c'è di complicato scusa? volevo dire che non sto dicendo che fa bene, che è cosa buona e giusta, ecc. ecc., però capisco bene perché lo fa. Approvazione e comprensione sono due cose molto diverse, mi pare


appunto è quello che intendevo :singleeye:
cioè se vengono qui è per comprendere, non per cercare approvazione


----------



## aristocat (15 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Lo sapevo, lo sapevo che eri perspicace...
> Tanto poi *le vere prove della vita arrivano comunque e quando meno ce lo aspettiamo...*


poco, ma sicuro. penso di poterlo proprio dire.:blank:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> appunto è quello che intendevo :singleeye:
> cioè se vengono qui è per comprendere, non per cercare approvazione


 
Scusa Aristocat, avevo letto FRASE invece di FASE

sono un po' fusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
> Ok, ho già tradito in passato, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non gliela ficcano nel letto...pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.
> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
> dimmi tu...
> ...


 Mi ricordi una certa Laura che ...camminava col fuoco... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2010)

Oh come la fate lunga... una deve ben sposarsi e riprodursi così si sente a posto e non deve più far la figura coi parenti che non se la piglia nessuno.
Si sposa con uno di cui non le interessa granché, ma forse non aveva tanta scelta. Poi se trova qualcuno con cui passare tempo (senza rischiare di vivere da sola e trovarsi in una posizione peggiore di quelle da single prima di sposarsi con pure un figlio o due da gestire) il tempo lo...passa.
Basta che il marito non lo sappia...
Poi ohi avete idea come ci si sente seduttive a trovare uno che voglia passare il tempo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh come la fate lunga... una deve ben sposarsi e riprodursi così si sente a posto e non deve più far la figura coi parenti che non se la piglia nessuno.
> Si sposa con uno di cui non le interessa granché, ma forse non aveva tanta scelta. Poi se trova qualcuno con cui passare tempo (senza rischiare di vivere da sola e trovarsi in una posizione peggiore di quelle da single prima di sposarsi con pure un figlio o due da gestire) il tempo lo...passa.
> Basta che il marito non lo sappia...
> Poi ohi avete idea come ci si sente seduttive a trovare uno che voglia passare il tempo...


 
???

Io mi sono sposata con uno di cui ero innamoratissima!!! avevo tantissima scelta, cara Persa! Ho sempre avuto tanta scelta! Ce l'ho ancora adesso tanta scelta! Sono sempre piaciuta agli uomini, un sacco di uomini hanno perso la testa per me nella mia vita! Non me li scopo tutti però... ho sempre avuto un sacco di occasioni per scopare in giro, per tanti anni però non l'ho fatto, nemmeno quando mi ha tradita lui! E i figli non li ho fatti per fare figure con i parenti! ma quali figure? A me mi si piglierebbero in tanti, ancora adesso che sono sulla soglia dei 40! E non te lo dico per tirarmela, ma è così. Mi spiace tanto ma ti sei fatta un'idea del tutto sbagliato su come vanno le cose


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ???
> 
> Io mi sono sposata con uno di cui ero innamoratissima!!! avevo tantissima scelta, cara Persa! Ho sempre avuto tanta scelta! Ce l'ho ancora adesso tanta scelta! Sono sempre piaciuta agli uomini, un sacco di uomini hanno perso la testa per me nella mia vita! Non me li scopo tutti però... ho sempre avuto un sacco di occasioni per scopare in giro, per tanti anni però non l'ho fatto, nemmeno quando mi ha tradita lui! E i figli non li ho fatti per fare figure con i parenti! ma quali figure? A me mi si piglierebbero in tanti, ancora adesso che sono sulla soglia dei 40! E non te lo dico per tirarmela, ma è così. Mi spiace tanto ma ti sei fatta un'idea del tutto sbagliato su come vanno le cose


 L'idea sbagliata te la sei fatta tu, perché non hai capito che TUTTE hanno scelta per ...fare un giro.
E da questo non c'è da ricavare alcuna gratificazione.
Saper vivere una relazione duratura quello sì è difficile!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2010)

layla ha detto:


> Ciao, anche io sono nuova....fatto sta che non sono d'accordo con te..
> Ok, ho già tradito in passato, non credo di essere mai stata tradita...mio marito è piuttosto pigro per cui, salvo non gliela ficcano nel letto...pero', devi pensare che non tutti quelli che tradiscono, lo fanno senza pensarci, perchè a loro piace tradire ,..ecc ecc.
> Pensa a chi è giovane ancora, sui 30, e che dalla nascita del figlio di tre anni ha avuto rapporti si e no per 10 volte, perchè lui ora non sta bene, ora vede la tv, ora il pc e quant'altro...e si sente dire che oramai a 30 non si è piu' giovani..................
> dimmi tu...
> ...


Come non capirti...
Come...
Insomma tutti abbiamo bisogno di conferme...
Come dire, dai su, se voglio sedurre ancora posso...
Per me è anche un fattore molto di testa...

E certe cose servono per tenere vivo il desiderio e la passione...
Non mi consideri abbastanza?
Non mi guardi?
Occhio...altri lo possono fare
Occhio io posso anche starci.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ???
> 
> Io mi sono sposata con uno di cui ero innamoratissima!!! avevo tantissima scelta, cara Persa! Ho sempre avuto tanta scelta! Ce l'ho ancora adesso tanta scelta! Sono sempre piaciuta agli uomini, un sacco di uomini hanno perso la testa per me nella mia vita! Non me li scopo tutti però... ho sempre avuto un sacco di occasioni per scopare in giro, per tanti anni però non l'ho fatto, nemmeno quando mi ha tradita lui! E i figli non li ho fatti per fare figure con i parenti! ma quali figure? A me mi si piglierebbero in tanti, ancora adesso che sono sulla soglia dei 40! E non te lo dico per tirarmela, ma è così. Mi spiace tanto ma ti sei fatta un'idea del tutto sbagliato su come vanno le cose


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'idea sbagliata te la sei fatta tu, perché non hai capito che TUTTE hanno scelta per ...fare un giro.
> E da questo non c'è da ricavare alcuna gratificazione.
> Saper vivere una relazione duratura quello sì è difficile!


Certo...Persa é DIFFICILISSIMO...e che te frega a te, se esistono persone che per sopravvivere...usano certi sistemi? 
Ma che cazzo ti credi...
Credi poi che certe donne, poi non piangano come una fontana?
Per aver tradito, pur di aver avuto un briciolo di quel calore?

Ma porco mondo...
Che te frega a te, se certe persone per andare avanti ogni tanto si fanno una canna?
O la sana sbornia con gli amici?

E che siamo pezzi di legno?

E ti posso GIURARE che possono verificarsi casi, in cui, NONOSTANTE tutto quello che io possa o non possa aver fatto a mia moglie, DI NASCOSTO da lei, nella mia superprivacy...

Casi in cui...lei ancora ti dice..." Sono fiera di te!"...

Maddai Signor Mio, quante si sposano dicendo, beh va ben dai, non è il massimo della vita, ma è bravo, è onesto, è lavoratore, mi tratta bene, ecc...ecc...ben dai magari con il tempo cambia...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma tutti abbiamo i nostri limiti e non si può avere tutto dalla vita...
C'è a chi va bene e a chi va male...

Del resto nessuno è immune da niente e la malattia o la morte è sempre in agguato...

Invece, paffete, mi hai deluso: non meriti di essere amato ancora da me: BOCCIATO...
Fan culo e sacchi delle immondizie...

Però il destino vuole che chi non ha misericordia...
RESTI SOLO:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> cestinato


Il tuo tono è inaccettabile.
Ti ho segnalato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo tono è inaccettabile.
> Ti ho segnalato.


 Bravo


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2010)

Conte, il mio non era un tono visto che era tutto neutro e volutamente eccessivo e non era per nulla segnalabile come alcune cose oscene che scrivi tu stesso, anzi le tue sono mediamente immorali.
Ho per caso detto che ucciderei e che li manderei al rogo, gli auguro solo quello che mediamente hanno, chi ricerca la giovinezza tradendo il prossimo riceve in età molto più avanzata il ritorno, cioè lo stare solo quando non sarà più appprezzabile neppure da una mummia, ricordando che un traditore seriale è e rimane sempre tale e non smetterà mai, se non quando la natura lo farà, per fortuna di tutti.
C'è chi ricerca la giovinezza a tutti i costi e si gioca il futuro, speriamo almeno che questo possa essere vero un poco perchè così ci sarebbe più giustizia in questo mondo marcio.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

Che serata stasera! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, il mio non era un tono visto che era tutto neutro e volutamente eccessivo e non era per nulla segnalabile come alcune cose oscene che scrivi tu stesso, anzi le tue sono mediamente immorali.
> Ho per caso detto che ucciderei e che li meenderei al rogo, gli auguro solo quello che mediamente hanno, chi ricerca la giovinezza tradendo il prossimo riceve in età molto più avanzata il ritorno, cioè lo stare solo quando non sarà più appprezzabile neppure da una mummia.


Allora anche tutto ciò che scrivo io è neutro, volutamente eccessivo, tutto falso, e per nulla segnalabile...

CHI SEI TU per stabilire CHE COSA è osceno e cosa è IMMORALE? CHI SEI TU? IL PADRONE ASSOLUTO DEI COMPORTAMENTI UMANI?

Daniele non augurare il male...MAI...

Ti tornerà tutto indietro con gli interessi...
E stai sicuro che non finirà come dici tu...stai sicuro...

In altre parole, voglio solo vedere se qui dentro, le regole valgono solo per me...o per chiunque...
Tanto per capirci...
O che per caso..
A te è concesso di dire e fare tutto quello che ti pare con chi ti pare.

Daniele, impara a comportarti civilmente, e forse magari le donne...non ti faranno più certi scherzetti..ok?


----------



## astonished (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo tono è inaccettabile.
> Ti ho segnalato.


Daniele ha scritto di molto peggio: si può non essere d'accordo con quanto scritto (ed io non lo sono) ma non lo ritengo censurabile, così come non ritengo censurabili tutte le provocazioni con cui inquini i vari thread.


----------



## giobbe (16 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che serata stasera! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Segnalata!


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2010)

Contepinceton, sei per caso invidioso? Io sono stato punito in passato, sappilo quindi sappi anche che agisco di conseguenza, a volte dando contro ed a volte no.
Uso certe parole solo quando qualcuno è evidentemente un troll, con le persone serie come kikko (anche lui ha tradito se ben si ricorda) ho usato parole molto più calme e miisurate. Odio le provocazioni stupide e le tratto come tali, come stupidate.
Non esiste il traditore che se ne vanta, è fuori dallo schema della normalità!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Segnalata!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2010)

Premetto che non ho fatto in tempo a leggere ciò che aveva scritto Daniele. Premetto che non so se quello che aveva scritto era rivolto a me oppure a Layla.

Detto ciò... se era rivolto a me: punto primo: io non sono un troll! non sto provocando nessuno, mi sto semplicemente limitando a scrivere ciò che penso io, come fate tutti qui dentro. Punto secondo: non mi sono mai vantata di essere una traditrice, anzi, la mia prima risposta a Layla diceva per l'appunto che non la approvavo, ma la comprendevo. Ciò non vuol dire vantarsi.

Inoltre vorrei dire un'altra cosa: questo forum è rivolto sia ai traditi che ai traditori, mi pare. Quindi perché noi traditori (e badate bene che come ho già detto più volte io sono stata anche tradita, più volte, quindi non è che mi sento di appartenere esclusivamente alla categoria dei traditori) non dovremmo dire che cosa pensiamo? che cosa proviamo davvero? a voi traditi non interessa conoscere il nostro punto di vista? forse potreste capire qualcosa anche riguardo alla vostra situazione. Ma mi sembra che per molti dei traditi sia molto più semplice dire che i traditori sono tutte persone immorali e cattive e che fanno quello che fanno solo perché non gli importa niente né dei propri compagni, né dei figli, insomma di nessuno. Secondo molti di voi siamo dei mostri, punto e basta. Ma non è così. Io non mi sento un mostro. Non mi sento nemmeno una santa, questo è ovvio. E non mi sento nemmeno una figa, solo perché trovo chi mi caga. Forse la mia risposta a Persa è stata fraintesa. Io non mi stavo vantando di essere figa. Stavo solo rispondendo alla sua affermazione secondo la quale noi traditrici ci sposiamo con il primo che ci piglia e ci facciamo pure dei figli solo per paura di rimanere sole. Questo non è assolutamente vero. E quando dicevo che ne avrei trovati tanti altri che mi avrebbero pigliata non indendevo dire che avrei trovato tanti che mi "avrebbero dato una ripassata" (tanto per usare le parole del caro Bertolaso). Certo che ci sono uomini che mi porterebbero volentieri a letto, ne conosco tanti. E la mia risposta è sempre stata picche. Però conosco anche uomini che mi si piglierebbero "con tutto il pacchetto". C'è un mio carissimo amico che è innamorato di me da almeno 15 anni, e me l'ha detto più di una volta che sarebbe felice di fare da secondo papà ai miei figli. E tra noi non c'è mai stato neanche un bacio. E secondo voi l'inglese prendeva l'aereo per venire da me solo per darmi una ripassata? E il tipo di FB perde tutto quel tempo a scambiarsi messaggi con me solo per darmi una ripassata una volta ogni 2 mesi? Secondo voi se fossero stati interessati solo al sesso non si sarebbero trovati una persona un po' più vicina e più facile da ripassare? Io credo di sì. Senza contare che quando ho conosciuto il tipo su FB io avevo messo una foto di Jack Nicholson sul mio profilo, potevo essere la più cessa del mondo, e lui sicuramente non è stato attratto dal mio aspetto fisico, ma da ciò che avevo nella testa (perché comunque noi non ci siamo mai scambiati messaggi erotici, quindi non è nato come rapporto che avesse come finalità il darsi una ripassata).

Comunque sia, mi dispiace se le parole di noi traditori feriscono i sentimenti dei traditi. Io ci sono passata e so quanto si sta male. Ma comunque se questo forum è stato concepito come uno spazio per avere uno scambio costruttivo tra una categoria e l'altra, e non semplicemente per dare conforto ai traditi e dare addosso ai traditori, allora credo che a volte sarebbe più utile cercare di capire che cosa dicono quelli dell'altra categoria, senza giungere subito a giudizi di merito. Io so benissimo di avere delle colpe, ma non per questo penso di essere una persona spregevole e senza sentimenti.


----------



## Illuso (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho fatto in tempo a leggere ciò che aveva scritto Daniele. Premetto che non so se quello che aveva scritto era rivolto a me oppure a Layla.
> 
> Detto ciò... se era rivolto a me: punto primo: io non sono un troll! non sto provocando nessuno, mi sto semplicemente limitando a scrivere ciò che penso io, come fate tutti qui dentro. Punto secondo: non mi sono mai vantata di essere una traditrice, anzi, la mia prima risposta a Layla diceva per l'appunto che non la approvavo, ma la comprendevo. Ciò non vuol dire vantarsi.
> 
> ...


 Cerco di metterci tutto il rispetto possibile, senza ferire nessuno, ognuno ha il suo percorso, la sua storia di vita, e se leggo le storie sul forum è per cercare di capire cosa spinge a tradire, e non me volere ma non vedo altro che puro, e semplice sesso. Quasi mi spiace dirlo (o forse no) ma ribadisco con forza il concetto, se fosse Amore con la A maiuscola non sarebbe quasi nemmeno tradimento, si torna a casa e si dice: “con te sono stato/a bene e te ne vorrò sempre, ma … mi sono innamorato/a di un altro/a e vado a vivere con lui/lei “ e non si và a letto quando si può, per poi ritornare come se nulla fosse, anzi facendo ricadere molta parte di quel disagio sul deficiente che non capisce come mai il partner è totalmente cambiato, e dandosi spesso colpe, (scarsa attenzione ecc.ecc.) che non ha.
Confermo quello che ho scritto all’inizio di questo trhead.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho fatto in tempo a leggere ciò che aveva scritto Daniele. Premetto che non so se quello che aveva scritto era rivolto a me oppure a Layla.
> 
> Detto ciò... se era rivolto a me: punto primo: io non sono un troll! non sto provocando nessuno, mi sto semplicemente limitando a scrivere ciò che penso io, come fate tutti qui dentro. Punto secondo: non mi sono mai vantata di essere una traditrice, anzi, la mia prima risposta a Layla diceva per l'appunto che non la approvavo, ma la comprendevo. Ciò non vuol dire vantarsi.
> 
> ...


quintina, il tuo discorso mi piace e lo capisco pure, in fondo.
Quello che non riesco a comprendere in assoluto di chi tradisce con motivazioni simili alle tuo o a quelle di layla è: la vita è una sola, perchè sprecarsela così?
Dieci anni fa ho perso una persona importante. L'ho persa in pochi mesi, prima di rendermene nemmeno conto. Fine. Non riesco più ad essere statica, anche da traditrice, mollavo, riprendevo, mi agitavo, alla fine ho lascito il fidanzato e l'amante, ho fatto piazza pulita. Mi stupisce sempre come invece ci si possa ritrovare e stare in situazioni che non piacciono (perchè anche se eri infatuata dell'iglese, anche se ti fa star bene il chattaro, alla fine tu stai male e lo sappiamo entrambe che non sei felice) per paura di cambiare lo stato delle cose. Cos'è più forte? La paura o il desiderio di vivere? E usare queste avventure per ingannarsi di star vivendo (ma vivere davvero è altro! E' sesso sul divano di casa, è passeggiate domenicali, è risate con gli amici... non incontri clandestini!!) non è forse solo un tentare di sopravvivere? E' come se foste chiuse in una cantina buia e vi metteste sotto lo spiraglio di luce pur di non uscire e affrontare quello che c'è fuori godendovi il sole. 

In quanto agli uomini che ti corteggiano, il tuo discorso mi fa pensare che tu abbia bisogno di pensare che sia così. Che tu usi le foto da uomo e i pochi incontri per dimostrarti che questi uomini sono interessati a quintina persona e non al sesso, per dimostare che quintina può attirare col suo cervello, intelligenza, dolcezza, per sentirti più sicura, più forte, più amata. Non dubito che ci siano corteggiatori, ma la domanda è: quanto hai bisogno tu di questi corteggiatori? Quanto ti fanno sentire tranquilla?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho fatto in tempo a leggere ciò che aveva scritto Daniele. Premetto che non so se quello che aveva scritto era rivolto a me oppure a Layla.
> 
> Detto ciò... se era rivolto a me: punto primo: io non sono un troll! non sto provocando nessuno, mi sto semplicemente limitando a scrivere ciò che penso io, come fate tutti qui dentro. Punto secondo: non mi sono mai vantata di essere una traditrice, anzi, la mia prima risposta a Layla diceva per l'appunto che non la approvavo, ma la comprendevo. Ciò non vuol dire vantarsi.
> 
> ...


E soprattutto mia cara quintina, è IMMORALE e inaccettabile, che i traditi giudichino i traditori. In nessun tribunale della terra i giudici, sono le vittime di un delitto. Mai. Non mi piace che chi non ha mai "dovuto" fare certe cose, si erga a puntare il dito, a fustigare ecc..ecc...

Poi quando ho chiesto a certa gente: come andava il sesso, quando lo hai beccato con un'altra? 

SILENZIO TOMBALE...ok?

Invece qua deve essere SOLO la valle di lacrime dei traditi che sputano merda a raffica contro i traditori. 

Questo è un sistema sbagliatissimo per ragionare sui fenomeni.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto mia cara quintina, è IMMORALE e inaccettabile, che i traditi giudichino i traditori. In nessun tribunale della terra i giudici, sono le vittime di un delitto. Mai. Non mi piace che chi non ha mai "dovuto" fare certe cose, si erga a puntare il dito, a fustigare ecc..ecc...
> 
> Poi quando ho chiesto a certa gente: come andava il sesso, quando lo hai beccato con un'altra?
> 
> ...


quando io ho tradito il sesso andava bene col mio ragazzo. E l'altro non era questo granchè alla fine.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Daniele ha scritto di molto peggio: si può non essere d'accordo con quanto scritto (ed io non lo sono) ma non lo ritengo censurabile, così come non ritengo censurabili tutte le provocazioni con cui inquini i vari thread.


E allora perchè solo io devo essere bastonato dallo staff?
Me lo spieghi?
Io trovo il tuo modo di scrivere melenso e dolciastro, molto viscido e ambiguo, mi sono mai permesso di dirti che inquini i 3d?
Io intervengo solo dove sento che ho qualcosa da dire, su tanti 3d, ad essere sinceri io non ho mai messo becco.
Tu non vedi, che non hai MAI una posizione netta?
Ti affianchi sempre agli argomenti senza mai comprometterti...
Una noia mortale.

Ma ripeto, io non mi sono mai permesso di dirti che inquini 3d.


----------



## Kid (16 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando io ho tradito il sesso andava bene col mio ragazzo. E l'altro non era questo granchè alla fine.



Idem con patate.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando io ho tradito il sesso andava bene col mio ragazzo. E l'altro non era questo granchè alla fine.


Allora spiega perchè hai tradito...guarda che il motivo io lo so benissimo...ok? Non occorre che lo scriva qui dentro...se solo una volta i miei occhi incrociano i tuoi...ti dirò...ferma ho già capito tutto.

Sai no, che l'amore ha anche un lato tristo no? Ok...se lo sai, non mi serve altro.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè solo io devo essere bastonato dallo staff?
> Me lo spieghi?
> Io trovo il tuo modo di scrivere melenso e dolciastro, molto viscido e ambiguo, mi sono mai permesso di dirti che inquini i 3d?
> *Io intervengo solo dove sento che ho qualcosa da dire*, su tanti 3d, ad essere sinceri io non ho mai messo becco.
> ...


 ne hai da dire!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora spiega perchè hai tradito...guarda che il motivo io lo so benissimo...ok? Non occorre che lo scriva qui dentro...se solo una volta i miei occhi incrociano i tuoi...ti dirò...ferma ho già capito tutto.
> 
> Sai no, che l'amore ha anche un lato tristo no? Ok...se lo sai, non mi serve altro.


 eh!?!?!?!?
non ho capito, scusa, puoi ripetere?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Cerco di metterci tutto il rispetto possibile, senza ferire nessuno, ognuno ha il suo percorso, la sua storia di vita, e se leggo le storie sul forum è per cercare di capire cosa spinge a tradire, e non me volere ma non vedo altro che puro, e semplice sesso. Quasi mi spiace dirlo (o forse no) ma ribadisco con forza il concetto, se fosse Amore con la A maiuscola non sarebbe quasi nemmeno tradimento, si torna a casa e si dice: “con te sono stato/a bene e te ne vorrò sempre, ma … mi sono innamorato/a di un altro/a e vado a vivere con lui/lei “ e non si và a letto quando si può, per poi ritornare come se nulla fosse, anzi facendo ricadere molta parte di quel disagio sul deficiente che non capisce come mai il partner è totalmente cambiato, e dandosi spesso colpe, (scarsa attenzione ecc.ecc.) che non ha.
> Confermo quello che ho scritto all’inizio di questo trhead.


Allora io sono un uomo fortunato...
A me loro, non hanno MAI dato solo sesso.


----------



## Kid (16 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Cerco di metterci tutto il rispetto possibile, senza ferire nessuno, ognuno ha il suo percorso, la sua storia di vita, e se leggo le storie sul forum è per cercare di capire cosa spinge a tradire, e non me volere ma non vedo altro che puro, e semplice sesso. Quasi mi spiace dirlo (o forse no) ma ribadisco con forza il concetto, se fosse Amore con la A maiuscola non sarebbe quasi nemmeno tradimento, si torna a casa e si dice: “con te sono stato/a bene e te ne vorrò sempre, ma … mi sono innamorato/a di un altro/a e vado a vivere con lui/lei “ e non si và a letto quando si può, per poi ritornare come se nulla fosse, anzi facendo ricadere molta parte di quel disagio sul deficiente che non capisce come mai il partner è totalmente cambiato, e dandosi spesso colpe, (scarsa attenzione ecc.ecc.) che non ha.
> Confermo quello che ho scritto all’inizio di questo trhead.



Quoto. Oltre non trovare alcuna traccia di pentimento, non trovo nemmeno nulla di lontanamente simile ad un sentimento di amore. Nessuno ti giudica, ma non pretendere di essere capita solo perchè i traditori soffrono (e qui ti dò ragione). Ci sono traditori e traditori, così come ci sono traditi e traditi.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E soprattutto mia cara quintina, è IMMORALE e inaccettabile, che i traditi giudichino i traditori. In nessun tribunale della terra i giudici, sono le vittime di un delitto. Mai. Non mi piace che chi non ha mai "dovuto" fare certe cose, si erga a puntare il dito, a fustigare ecc..ecc...
> 
> Poi quando ho chiesto a certa gente: come andava il sesso, quando lo hai beccato con un'altra?
> 
> ...


ma fammi il piacere

il tradito è costantemente sotto accusa da parte del traditore 
le colpe sono sempre del tradito

e il forum non è un tribunale

persino tu dovresti renderti conto che qui dentro spesso colpisce più il tono dei racconti che non il tradimento fatto o subito che viene raccontato

e poi piantala di ricondurre tutto all'atto sessuale

in molte storie è capitato di leggere di incontri clandestini sessualmente non esaltanti o, più spesso, di sesso extraconiugale che è stato solo l'esito di un coinvolgimento almeno apparente su altri livelli o, anche, di tradimenti maturati nonostante un sesso coniugale ritenuto (capisco che è soggettivo) soddisfacente e con un coniuge ritenuto attraente
ecc. ecc.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh!?!?!?!?
> non ho capito, scusa, puoi ripetere?:mexican:


Ok viviti la tua grande love story...illuditi.
Nessuno è immune da niente.
Un giorno ti ricorderai di me.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in molte storie è capitato di leggere di incontri clandestini sessualmente non esaltanti o, più spesso, di sesso extraconiugale che è stato solo l'esito di un coinvolgimento almeno apparente su altri livelli o, anche, di tradimenti maturati nonostante un sesso coniugale ritenuto (capisco che è soggettivo) soddisfacente e con un coniuge ritenuto attraente
> ecc. ecc.


 
Allora, togliamoci dalla testa subito sta cosa del non essere attraenti che è trappoletta davvero. Non è meglio l'altro/altra, è diverso. Semplicemente questo. Non si dovrebbe fare ma si fa. Allora o non lo si accetta e si chiude, o si rischia, se si ama, pensando e ripensando che potrebbe succedere ancora come no. Poi davvero, il tradimento sessuale è quello che fa meno male, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. Oltre non trovare alcuna traccia di pentimento, non trovo nemmeno nulla di lontanamente simile ad un sentimento di amore. Nessuno ti giudica, ma non pretendere di essere capita solo perchè i traditori soffrono (e qui ti dò ragione). Ci sono traditori e traditori, così come ci sono traditi e traditi.


Bravo per una volta anch'io ti quoto.
Ma pensa un attimo a quella montagna di persone che purtroppo non hanno avuto amore ok? A quelle persone che bene o male cercano solo di riempire uno smisurato bisogno di affetto ok?

Tu non mi piaci quando ti piangi addosso.
Ma hai una fortuna più unica che rara.
Hai ricevuto la pariglia.
Morde eh? Morde eh?

Ma tu non hai abbandonato lei, e lei non ha abbandonato te.

Magari vi succede qualcosa...che potrebbe farvi dire: le corna che ci siamo fatti? CAZZATE...difronte al mostro che dobbiamo affrontare adesso.

Credimi Kid, tante coppie, hanno sdoganato, sti peccatucci...anzi danno per scontato, che insomma, dai si scivola...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Allora, togliamoci dalla testa subito sta cosa del non essere attraenti che è trappoletta davvero. Non è meglio l'altro/altra, *è diverso*. Semplicemente questo. Non si dovrebbe fare ma si fa. Allora o non lo si accetta e si chiude, o si rischia, se si ama, pensando e ripensando che potrebbe succedere ancora come no. Poi davvero, il tradimento sessuale è quello che fa meno male, secondo me.


 
quoto in pieno il grassetto

poi su quale tradimento faccia più male non so

fanno male tutti mi pare

fa male anche quando il tradito già non ama più 
anche quando lui stesso è stato traditore


----------



## Kid (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo per una volta anch'io ti quoto.
> Ma pensa un attimo a quella montagna di persone che purtroppo non hanno avuto amore ok? A quelle persone che bene o male cercano solo di riempire uno smisurato bisogno di affetto ok?
> 
> Tu non mi piaci quando ti piangi addosso.
> ...


Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato da questa storia è proprio questo. Che non è così lontano e inconcepibile il tradimento. Solo che a volte ti senti come quando conosci qualcuno che è malato e dici: tanto a me non succede. E invece queste cose possono capitare... sono vicinissime a noi.

Analisi azzeccata.


----------



## Kid (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto in pieno il grassetto
> 
> poi su quale tradimento faccia più male non so
> 
> ...


[Paolo Bitta mode on] Stavate parlando di me?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> [Paolo Bitta mode on] Stavate parlando di me?


veramente no 
ma capiti a cecio:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto in pieno il grassetto
> 
> poi su quale tradimento faccia più male non so
> 
> ...


Certo. Io parlo per la mia esperienza, il tradimento peggiore è stato quello di lasciarmi da sola a fare la madre di un figlio che era di entrambi, e voluto da entrambi, anche se non ho comunque accettato di continuare ad essere la moglie di un marito innamorato di un'altra. Ho  accettato però i tradimenti sessuali di un altro uomo che diceva di amarmi. 

Tutto è relativo, dipende da quale punto di vista osservi le situazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma fammi il piacere
> 
> il tradito è costantemente sotto accusa da parte del traditore
> le colpe sono sempre del tradito
> ...


Ah si? AH SI?
Così quando ci si separa è sempre colpa di uno solo vero?
Parliamo di corresponsabilità.
Ma come all'atto sessuale?
Ma come mai allora per una semplice scopatina nascosta, che in genere, il partner non conoscerà mai, scatenate sta valle di lacrime?

Ma non ti salta in testa...che il raccontato è sempre molto lontano dal reale? No eh?

Ma dove esiste una persona disposta o meglio capace di raccontare certe cose? 
A me capita una cosa strana...
I fumi dell'orgasmo sono così intensi...vado così nell'iperuranio che il giorno dopo non mi ricordo più nulla...ho solo addosso...uno stato di benessere psicofisico ottimale.

Insomma è così.
Tu stai dentro una campana di vetro, non permetti a nessuno di avvicinarsi a te, al tuo essere, al tuo cuore...ecc...ecc...STAI sicura, che nessuno ti farà MAI NIENTE.

Ti sbrandi fuori, cominci a vedere gente, a comunicare, conoscere, chattare...che caspita ne so, è NATURALE...che conosci qualcuno che ti piace, ti interessa, ti intriga...
Sta a te mettere dei paletti...o lasciare che le cose vadano come vogliono andare.

Come giustamente dice QUintina, non ho detto di SI a tutti, se solo io facessi l'elenco delle donne che ho solo desiderato sessualmente e non ho mai scambiato con loro neppure una parole...hai voglia...hai voglia...hai voglia.

Che ti credi? 
A volte proprio il chiederla...rovina tutto.


----------



## Sgargiula (16 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo. Io parlo per la mia esperienza, *il tradimento peggiore è stato quello di lasciarmi da sola a fare la madre di un figlio* che era di entrambi, e voluto da entrambi, anche se non ho comunque accettato di continuare ad essere la moglie di un marito innamorato di un'altra. Ho  accettato però i tradimenti sessuali di un altro uomo che diceva di amarmi.
> 
> Tutto è relativo, dipende da quale punto di vista osservi le situazioni.


Questo lo capisco ma secondo me e' la stessa cosa... per quanto una persona possa volere un figlio questo non lo fara' un genitore capace... non si puo' forzare come non si puo' forzare ad essere fedeli.

Puo' sembrare una schifezza ma e' cosi' per me...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco ma secondo me e' la stessa cosa... *per quanto una persona possa volere un figlio questo non lo fara' un genitore capace.*.. non si puo' forzare come non si puo' forzare ad essere fedeli.
> 
> Puo' sembrare una schifezza ma e' cosi' per me...


Guarda l'infedeltà per me non è più un grosso problema, credo di poterla tollerare. Fuori da casa mia però :carneval:.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto. Oltre non trovare alcuna traccia di pentimento, non trovo nemmeno nulla di lontanamente simile ad un sentimento di amore. Nessuno ti giudica, ma non pretendere di essere capita solo perchè i traditori soffrono (e qui ti dò ragione). Ci sono traditori e traditori, così come ci sono traditi e traditi.


Scusa Kid, ma solo perché non piagnucolo e non mi dispero credi che io sia una persona senza sentimenti? Io non sono abituata a frignare con gli sconosciuti, tantomeno se sto scrivendo e sono mediata da un computer. Vado in terapia da vari mesi, secondo te ci vado perché sto a posto e non me ne frega niente di niente e sono felice e soddisfatta della mia vita e di tutto ciò che faccio? Davvero lo credi? Ognuno ha il suo modo di raccontare le cose, e io qui dentro non sto cercando di essere capita, a dire il vero non lo so neanch'io che cosa ci faccio, però non accetto che mi si attribuiscano interpretazioni dei miei comportamenti che non potrebbero essere più lontani dalla realtà. Il post che ho scritto stamattina, quello lungo, era in risposta soprattutto a quanto affermato da Persa, la quale sosteneva che le persone come me si sposano e fanno figli con il primo che se le prende solo per paura di rimanere sole. Io questa paura non ce l'avevo la prima volta che mi sono sposata, non ce l'avevo la seconda volta che mi sono sposata, e non ce l'ho nemmeno adesso. Mi sono sposata perché ero innamoratissima di mio marito. Ci ho fatto due figli insieme per lo stesso motivo. L'ho perdonato quando mi ha tradita mentre ero incinta perché lo amavo, e credevo che anche lui comunque mi amasse. Non è giusto trarre conclusioni su cose che non conoscete. Questo non è corretto. Voi potete dirmi quello che pensate su di me riguardo a come sono adesso, in questa fase della mia vita, in base a quello che vi racconto io. Ma non potete dirmi perché io mi sono sposata 11 anni fa, perché non sapete niente di niente di come ero io allora e di quello che provavo


----------



## Sgargiula (16 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Guarda l'infedeltà per me non è più un grosso problema, credo di poterla tollerare. Fuori da casa mia però :carneval:.


Guarda non e' un grosso problema neanche per me, ho eliminato il problema alla radice:carneval:


----------



## Kid (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, ma solo perché non piagnucolo e non mi dispero credi che io sia una persona senza sentimenti? Io non sono abituata a frignare con gli sconosciuti, tantomeno se sto scrivendo e sono mediata da un computer. Vado in terapia da vari mesi, secondo te ci vado perché sto a posto e non me ne frega niente di niente e sono felice e soddisfatta della mia vita e di tutto ciò che faccio? Davvero lo credi? Ognuno ha il suo modo di raccontare le cose, e io qui dentro non sto cercando di essere capita, a dire il vero non lo so neanch'io che cosa ci faccio, però non accetto che mi si attribuiscano interpretazioni dei miei comportamenti che non potrebbero essere più lontani dalla realtà. Il post che ho scritto stamattina, quello lungo, era in risposta soprattutto a quanto affermato da Persa, la quale sosteneva che le persone come me si sposano e fanno figli con il primo che se le prende solo per paura di rimanere sole. Io questa paura non ce l'avevo la prima volta che mi sono sposata, non ce l'avevo la seconda volta che mi sono sposata, e non ce l'ho nemmeno adesso. Mi sono sposata perché ero innamoratissima di mio marito. Ci ho fatto due figli insieme per lo stesso motivo. L'ho perdonato quando mi ha tradita mentre ero incinta perché lo amavo, e credevo che anche lui comunque mi amasse. Non è giusto trarre conclusioni su cose che non conoscete. Questo non è corretto. Voi potete dirmi quello che pensate su di me riguardo a come sono adesso, in questa fase della mia vita, in base a quello che vi racconto io. Ma non potete dirmi perché io mi sono sposata 11 anni fa, perché non sapete niente di niente di come ero io allora e di quello che provavo


Calma, calma! Se leggi bene io ti ho scritto "non pretendere di essere capita", nel bene o nel male. Io non ho scorto nei tuoi discorsi tracce di pentimento, ma ciò non significa che tu non ne abbia.


Come dici tu, questo è un forum, non è semplice dare pareri non conoscendo a pieno le persone.

Pace e bene.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si? AH SI?
> Così quando ci si separa è sempre colpa di uno solo vero?
> Parliamo di corresponsabilità.
> ......


io non l'ho mai detto
qui fui anzi redarguita perchè mi colpevolizzavo
a mio marito dissi "si tradisce in due"

sta di fatto che abbiamo il dono della parola e delle norme sulla separazione



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si? AH SI?
> ...Ma come mai allora per una semplice scopatina nascosta, che in genere, il partner non conoscerà mai, scatenate sta valle di lacrime?
> 
> ........


ma la scopatina se nascosta non provoca valle di lacrime
e comunque denota un problema

a parte tutto, se qualcuno imposta il rapporto come coppia aperta a me non me ne frega
io non l'ho fatto, e per me l'esclusività ne fa parte
1 scivolone ci può stare
l'ho perdonato
anzi forse nemmeno ne ho avuto bisogno
ho preso semplicemente atto che per me lui era più importante di 1 scivolone, per quanto doloroso
2 diventano un'altra cosa 
secondo me 



contepinceton ha detto:


> .....
> Ma non ti salta in testa...che il raccontato è sempre molto lontano dal reale? No eh?
> 
> ......


per me non è stato così, se no non avrebbe avuto senso scrivere qui

per quello che racconti tu, l'ho pensato spesso



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove esiste una persona disposta o meglio capace di raccontare certe cose?
> ......


appunto



contepinceton ha detto:


> .......
> I fumi dell'orgasmo sono così intensi...vado così nell'iperuranio che il giorno dopo non mi ricordo più nulla...ho solo addosso...uno stato di benessere psicofisico ottimale.
> 
> ............


 non credo ci sia una moltitudine di utenti per cui conoscere i dettagli dell'orgasmo altrui sia essenziale
magari sbaglio io



contepinceton ha detto:


> ......
> Tu stai dentro una campana di vetro, non permetti a nessuno di avvicinarsi a te, al tuo essere, al tuo cuore...ecc...ecc...STAI sicura, che nessuno ti farà MAI NIENTE.
> 
> Ti sbrandi fuori, cominci a vedere gente, a comunicare, conoscere, chattare...che caspita ne so, è NATURALE...che conosci qualcuno che ti piace, ti interessa, ti intriga...
> ...


ma quanti ne conosci che vivano una vita del primo tipo?
io nessuno

tanti invece del secondo
dato che belli o brutti ce n'è per tutti (scusate, ma per me l'icona delle potenzialità di relazione extraconiugale è Bondi)

e tra questi, diversi che possono anche essere stati lusingati dall'altrui interesse, magari notato in un momento non esaltante della loro vita di coppia, ma hanno potuto, saputo e voluto fare una valutazione tra una novità potenzialmente stuzzicante e qualcosa che per loro era di maggior valore

non ci veniamo a raccontare che 
tutti i traditi siano degli amebici  pantofolai asessuati ed inaciditi
tutti i traditi degli strafighi da paura coartati in rapporti infelici
e
tutti gli "altri" delle anime candide missionarie dedite ad alleviare le sofferenze dei poveri infelici
(che è quello che traggo da molti dei tuoi interventi, a parte lo "strafigo"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho fatto in tempo a leggere ciò che aveva scritto Daniele. Premetto che non so se quello che aveva scritto era rivolto a me oppure a Layla.
> 
> Detto ciò... se era rivolto a me: punto primo: io non sono un troll! non sto provocando nessuno, mi sto semplicemente limitando a scrivere ciò che penso io, come fate tutti qui dentro. Punto secondo: non mi sono mai vantata di essere una traditrice, anzi, la mia prima risposta a Layla diceva per l'appunto che non la approvavo, ma la comprendevo. Ciò non vuol dire vantarsi.
> 
> ...





quintina ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, ma solo perché non piagnucolo e non mi dispero credi che io sia una persona senza sentimenti? Io non sono abituata a frignare con gli sconosciuti, tantomeno se sto scrivendo e sono mediata da un computer. Vado in terapia da vari mesi, secondo te ci vado perché sto a posto e non me ne frega niente di niente e sono felice e soddisfatta della mia vita e di tutto ciò che faccio? Davvero lo credi? Ognuno ha il suo modo di raccontare le cose, e io qui dentro non sto cercando di essere capita, a dire il vero non lo so neanch'io che cosa ci faccio, però non accetto che mi si attribuiscano interpretazioni dei miei comportamenti che non potrebbero essere più lontani dalla realtà. Il post che ho scritto stamattina, quello lungo, era in risposta soprattutto a quanto affermato da Persa, la quale sosteneva che le persone come me si sposano e fanno figli con il primo che se le prende solo per paura di rimanere sole. Io questa paura non ce l'avevo la prima volta che mi sono sposata, non ce l'avevo la seconda volta che mi sono sposata, e non ce l'ho nemmeno adesso. Mi sono sposata perché ero innamoratissima di mio marito. Ci ho fatto due figli insieme per lo stesso motivo. L'ho perdonato quando mi ha tradita mentre ero incinta perché lo amavo, e credevo che anche lui comunque mi amasse. Non è giusto trarre conclusioni su cose che non conoscete. Questo non è corretto. Voi potete dirmi quello che pensate su di me riguardo a come sono adesso, in questa fase della mia vita, in base a quello che vi racconto io. Ma non potete dirmi perché io mi sono sposata 11 anni fa, perché non sapete niente di niente di come ero io allora e di quello che provavo


Quoto entrambi i post perché voglio che sia chiaro che li ho letti.
Il mio post era volutamente provocatorio. Se mi hai già letta o chi mi ha letta da tempo sa che ho sempre dimostrato una comprensione incomprensibile nei confronti di traditori e amanti.
Il post provocatorio l'avevo scritto per layla che era stata provocatoria e banale al punto che l'avevo paragonata a un ...clone provocatorio che che aveva frequentato il forum.
Però pure tu sei provocatoria talvolta o fredda o volutamente superficiale nel descrivere la tua vicenda e molto provocatoria.
In realtà tu dovresti forse prendere atto che il tuo matrimonio non ha ragioni di sussistere.
Tu hai più volte dichiarato irrecuperabile la depressione/indifferenza di tuo marito che non è solo sessuale, ma è totale.
Trovarti amanti che ti piacciono e ti usano non risolve il problema, l'amico disponibile non ti piace...
Tu riesci a pensarti al di fuori da una relazione con un uomo?
Hai necessità che un uomo ti attribuisca valore come persona? Il tuo valore interiore, intellettuale e esteriore passa esclusivamente attraverso il giudizio maschile?
Non sei sola, eh.
Moltissime persone basano la propria identità sul confronto con l'altro sesso. Alcune ne sono dipendenti dal mero punto di vista sessuale (come si è presentata Layla che per questo ho provocato, nell'eventualità fosse vera) e altre ne abbiamo lette qui pronte a dar ragione a qualsiasi affermazione fatta da un nick maschile (quando apopunto neppure si sa chi ci sia dietro il nick) o vantarsi di essere capaci di andare a un appuntamento senza mutande (attribuendo a questa "ideona" un grande valore seduttivo). E non è certo caratteristica solo di molte donne. Quanti uomini tradisco per vedersi confermati e quanti traditi vedono una disconferma di sè nel tradimento, soprattutto sul piano sessuale?
Tu è invece evidente che hai bisogno di essere considerata come persona (ecco perché sei qui ...un po' come tutti) oltre e nonostante il tradimento. Questo non perché vuoi essere assolta, ma perché vuoi continuare a stimarti (cosa che evidentemente TU non riesci a fare) per il tuo cercare stima attraerso un mezzo che TU consideri poco stimabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai detto
> qui fui anzi redarguita perchè mi colpevolizzavo
> a mio marito dissi "si tradisce in due"
> 
> ...


Non c'è più l'emoticon che s'inchina?:up:


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> altre ne abbiamo lette qui pronte a dar ragione a qualsiasi affermazione fatta da un nick maschile (quando apopunto neppure si sa chi ci sia dietro il nick)


Mi sento parte in causa :mexican:. Come fai a sapere che dietro il nick ci sta un uomo quando appunto non sai chi si cela dietro a un nick?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi sento parte in causa :mexican:. Come fai a sapere che dietro il nick ci sta un uomo quando appunto non sai chi si cela dietro a un nick?


 Infatti, chi dà ragione a un nick maschile non lo fa perché apprezza necessariamente un pensiero maschile, ma il pensiero di chi si dichiara maschio, pur potendo non esserlo, ed  è questo che mette il luce il bisogno di approvazione o di cercare alleanze (puramente virtuali in senso lato) a sostegno del proprio sè.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti, chi dà ragione a un nick maschile non lo fa perché apprezza necessariamente un pensiero maschile, ma il pensiero di chi si dichiara maschio, pur potendo non esserlo, ed è questo che mette il luce il bisogno di approvazione o di cercare alleanze (puramente virtuali in senso lato) a sostegno del proprio sè.


E' facile che ci si conosca davvero quando ci si apprezza, comunque, pericoloso applicare agli altri il PROPRIO pensiero. Si chiama proiezione. E come ben sai tutti noi abbiamo una parte maschile e una parte femminile. Il gioco sta nel mantenere l'equilibrio tra le parti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' facile che ci si conosca davvero quando ci si apprezza, comunque, pericoloso applicare agli altri il PROPRIO pensiero. Si chiama proiezione. E come ben sai tutti noi abbiamo una parte maschile e una parte femminile. Il gioco sta nel mantenere l'equilibrio tra le parti.


 Allora io mi conosco... :mrgreen:

Seriamente ti sembra che interpreti tutti nello stesso modo?


----------



## Illuso (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Inoltre vorrei dire un'altra cosa: questo forum è rivolto sia ai traditi che ai traditori, mi pare. Quindi perché noi traditori (e badate bene che come ho già detto più volte io sono stata anche tradita, più volte, quindi non è che mi sento di appartenere esclusivamente alla categoria dei traditori) non dovremmo dire che cosa pensiamo? che cosa proviamo davvero? a voi traditi non interessa conoscere il nostro punto di vista? forse potreste capire qualcosa anche riguardo alla vostra situazione. Ma mi sembra che per molti dei traditi sia molto più semplice dire che i traditori sono tutte persone immorali e cattive e che fanno quello che fanno solo perché non gli importa niente né dei propri compagni, né dei figli, insomma di nessuno. Secondo molti di voi siamo dei mostri, punto e basta. Ma non è così. Io non mi sento un mostro. Non mi sento nemmeno una santa, questo è ovvio. E non mi sento nemmeno una figa, solo perché trovo chi mi caga.
> 
> Comunque sia, mi dispiace se le parole di noi traditori feriscono i sentimenti dei traditi. Io ci sono passata e so quanto si sta male. Ma comunque se questo forum è stato concepito come uno spazio per avere uno scambio costruttivo tra una categoria e l'altra, e non semplicemente per dare conforto ai traditi e dare addosso ai traditori, allora credo che a volte sarebbe più utile cercare di capire che cosa dicono quelli dell'altra categoria, senza giungere subito a giudizi di merito. Io so benissimo di avere delle colpe, ma non per questo penso di essere una persona spregevole e senza sentimenti.


 Scusa quintina ma io sono qua solo per questo, per capire cosa spinge una donna ad accettare la corte di un altro. Aspetto con deferenza che una moglie che abbia tradito mi/ci racconti il perché. Non una che ha preso sberle metaforicamente o no dal coniuge e che si possa giustificare facilmente, una che ad un certo punto non ha saputo dire di NO, che mi/ci spieghi quali sensazioni ha vissuto, e come dici anche tu, quali tormenti dolorosi ha patito per aver tradito dapprima con la mente, e il perché poi lo ha perpetrato di fatto, una che sia spontanea e non abbia nulla da temere grazie all’anonimato che si ha in questo luogo, e voglia aprirsi sinceramente.
Poiché fino ad ora qui spesso c’è uno scontro a livello di tifoseria calcistica, tra maschi e femmine, e traditi e traditori, e maschi traditi contro femmine traditrici, donne tradite, contro uomini traditori ecc. ecc. E io non voglio passare per talebano, e che non riesco a spiegarmelo se non con il sesso, con la voglia di evasione dalla routine quotidiana, in cui la vita di coppia ci fa finire, e altro o non lo capisco, o non voglio capire, bho! può darsi, perché non è Amore è infatuazione, è una cotta come si diceva in adolescenza, o cosa è?
Io l’ho raccontato, anni fa stavo per essere sedotto dalla moglie del mio più caro amico, una gran bella ragazza, (che era spesso più nuda che vestita) ne fui lusingato, non posso negarlo, avrei anche voluto avere una botta di vita tra il suo seno, ma al solo pensiero di dovermi specchiare tutte le mattine per il resto della vita e sputarmi in faccia, mi ha fatto recedere da ogni voglia, o altro pensiero. E si vede che non c’erano sentimenti, dite Voi, e può anche darsi, ma qui mi sembra che tutti siano bravi a trovarsi giustificazioni più o meno plausibili per avallare la scelta del tradimento. E io aspetto invece la disamina del perché, quel caffè (quasi sempre si inizia così o similari inviti) non lo si possa-voglia rifiutare. Grazie


----------



## mariasole (16 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> Scusa quintina ma io sono qua solo per questo, per capire cosa spinge una donna ad accettare la corte di un altro. Aspetto con deferenza che una moglie che abbia tradito mi/ci racconti il perché. Non una che ha preso sberle metaforicamente o no dal coniuge e che si possa giustificare facilmente, una che ad un certo punto non ha saputo dire di NO, che mi/ci spieghi quali sensazioni ha vissuto, e come dici anche tu, quali tormenti dolorosi ha patito per aver tradito dapprima con la mente, e il perché poi lo ha perpetrato di fatto, una che sia spontanea e non abbia nulla da temere grazie all’anonimato che si ha in questo luogo, e voglia aprirsi sinceramente.
> Poiché fino ad ora qui spesso c’è uno scontro a livello di tifoseria calcistica, tra maschi e femmine, e traditi e traditori, e maschi traditi contro femmine traditrici, donne tradite, contro uomini traditori ecc. ecc. E io non voglio passare per talebano, e che non riesco a spiegarmelo se non con il sesso, con la voglia di evasione dalla routine quotidiana, in cui la vita di coppia ci fa finire, e altro o non lo capisco, o non voglio capire, bho! può darsi, perché non è Amore è infatuazione, è una cotta come si diceva in adolescenza, o cosa è?
> Io l’ho raccontato, anni fa stavo per essere sedotto dalla moglie del mio più caro amico, una gran bella ragazza, (che era spesso più nuda che vestita) ne fui lusingato, non posso negarlo, avrei anche voluto avere una botta di vita tra il suo seno, ma al solo pensiero di dovermi specchiare tutte le mattine per il resto della vita e sputarmi in faccia, mi ha fatto recedere da ogni voglia, o altro pensiero. E si vede che non c’erano sentimenti, dite Voi, e può anche darsi, ma qui mi sembra che tutti siano bravi a trovarsi giustificazioni più o meno plausibili per avallare la scelta del tradimento. E* io aspetto invece la disamina del perché, quel caffè (quasi sempre si inizia così o similari inviti) non lo si possa-voglia rifiutare. Grazie*




Sono le stesse cose che ho chiesto a mio marito..... Stò aspettando una risposta sensata da 4 mesi.


----------



## giobbe (16 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> E io aspetto invece la disamina del perché, quel caffè (quasi sempre si inizia così o similari inviti) non lo si possa-voglia rifiutare. Grazie





mariasole ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Sono le stesse cose che ho chiesto a mio marito..... Stò aspettando una risposta sensata da 4 mesi.


Egoismo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2010)

Illuso,
io se vuoi ti posso raccontare che cosa è successo a me, ma non è detto che la stessa cosa sia successa a tua moglie.
Io ho tradito la prima volta 2 anni fa. Attraversavo un periodo di grande depressione, provocata - credo - principalmente dal fatto che due anni prima mi ero ritrovata, a 3 mesi dalla nascita della mia bambina (ne avevo già un altro) con un marito che aveva cambiato lavoro, e praticamente non c'era più. Io crescevo i bambini da sola, completamente sola, tranne un unico giorno alla settimana. Facevo tutto io, la mamma e il papà. Tieni conto che io comunque lavoro - anche se ho orari flessibili, ma spesso il lavoro me lo porto a casa - e che non ho neanche un parente nella città dove vivo, nè da parte mia nè da parte sua. Vita sociale zero. Corri, corri, corri, dormivo poche ore a notte, ero dimagrita tantissimo. Ecco io ho tenuto botta 2 anni poi sono esplosa. Depressione, pianti, attacchi di panico, antidepressivi, ansiolitici, birra birra birra... e in quel periodo ho ricercato un mio ex, un mio vecchio grande amore. Che viveva lontano lontano da me e all'inizio è nato uno scambiarsi di email continuo, poi un bel giorno lui ha preso un aereo ed è venuto a trovarmi, ci sono stati i primi baci, e io mi sono sentita rinascere. Poi ci siamo visti altre volte e sono cominciati i casini veri. E' durato in tutto quasi 2 anni - ci siamo visti in tutto 4 volte. E' finita quest'estate. Sensi di colpa? sì, tanti, però non riuscivo a troncare. Poi è finita perché comunque doveva finire e ora non ho voglia di raccontarti i dettagli. Non do la colpa a mio marito, per il fatto che lavora e non c'è mai, non è colpa sua. Però a me mancava qualcosa. E poi lui mi tratta come se fossi la sua grande amicona, non mi dà un bacio con la lingua da non so quanto tempo, per non parlare del resto.
Recentemente mi è capitata invece una storia diversa. Stavolta ho meno sensi di colpa, non so perché. Voglio dire, ho più sensi di colpa verso me stessa che non verso altri. Mi stupisco di come sono diventata brava a dire bugie. E mi stupisce anche essere diventata così cinica, non ero così prima, perché mi accorgo di pensare che comunque finché nessuno lo sa nessuno si fa male. E mi piace essere cagata, sì, lo ammetto, mi piace essere considerata, mi piace essere considerata una bella donna, e anche una donna intelligente. Non do la colpa a mio marito. Però a me manca qualcosa. E se mi chiedete perché resto con mio marito vi rispondo: 1) per i bambini, che non lo vedrebbero più per niente 2) perché non sono innamorata di nessun altro - quando credevo di essermi innamorata del mio ex avevo preso in considerazione l'idea, come forse qualcuno ricorderà 3) perché mi fa paura, mi fa paura non tanto l'idea di rimanere da sola, quanto quella di scombussolare la vita ai miei figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

Capisco il bisogno di risposte, ma sono diverse per ogni traditore.
Sentire le varie ragioni (ovvio di chi riesce a essere un po' più profondo di una pozzanghera non ti risponde che era perché voleva farlo con un/a biondo/a o bruno/a o che voleva farlo alla bondi...) ti aiuta a inquadrare le ragioni possibili dell'altra/o, vero.
Poi dopo che hai psicanalizzato il coniuge fedifrago non è che ne ricavi granché se non capire che quel che ti sembrava tenerezza era magari debolezza obliqua...
In ogni caso devi decidere se ci vuoi ancora vivere insieme. E non è questione di perdono, è questione di vedere se quella persona diversa, come ti appare il traditore, può essere una persona con cui vuoi ancora dividere il resto della vita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2010)

ah, poi io in entrambi i casi me li sono trovata lontani da me, e credo che non sia un caso. Non voglio avere un amante fisso, non credo che ce la farei davvero a tornare a casa dopo essere stata con il mio amante. E non potrei mai e poi mai farmi una storia con una persona del mio giro di amicizie, mariti di amiche, o altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Illuso,
> io se vuoi ti posso raccontare che cosa è successo a me, ma non è detto che la stessa cosa sia successa a tua moglie.
> Io ho tradito la prima volta 2 anni fa. Attraversavo un periodo di grande depressione, provocata - credo - principalmente dal fatto che due anni prima mi ero ritrovata, a 3 mesi dalla nascita della mia bambina (ne avevo già un altro) con un marito che aveva cambiato lavoro, e praticamente non c'era più. Io crescevo i bambini da sola, completamente sola, tranne un unico giorno alla settimana. Facevo tutto io, la mamma e il papà. Tieni conto che io comunque lavoro - anche se ho orari flessibili, ma spesso il lavoro me lo porto a casa - e che non ho neanche un parente nella città dove vivo, nè da parte mia nè da parte sua. Vita sociale zero. Corri, corri, corri, dormivo poche ore a notte, ero dimagrita tantissimo. Ecco io ho tenuto botta 2 anni poi sono esplosa. Depressione, pianti, attacchi di panico, antidepressivi, ansiolitici, birra birra birra... e in quel periodo ho ricercato un mio ex, un mio vecchio grande amore. Che viveva lontano lontano da me e all'inizio è nato uno scambiarsi di email continuo, poi un bel giorno lui ha preso un aereo ed è venuto a trovarmi, *ci sono stati i primi baci, e io mi sono sentita rinascere.* Poi ci siamo visti altre volte e sono cominciati i casini veri. E' durato in tutto quasi 2 anni - ci siamo visti in tutto 4 volte. E' finita quest'estate. Sensi di colpa? sì, tanti, però non riuscivo a troncare. Poi è finita perché comunque doveva finire e ora non ho voglia di raccontarti i dettagli. Non do la colpa a mio marito, per il fatto che lavora e non c'è mai, non è colpa sua. Però a me mancava qualcosa. E poi lui mi tratta come se fossi la sua grande amicona, non mi dà un bacio con la lingua da non so quanto tempo, per non parlare del resto.
> Recentemente mi è capitata invece una storia diversa. Stavolta ho meno sensi di colpa, non so perché. Voglio dire, ho più sensi di colpa verso me stessa che non verso altri. Mi stupisco di come sono diventata brava a dire bugie. E mi stupisce anche essere diventata così cinica, non ero così prima, perché mi accorgo di pensare che comunque finché nessuno lo sa nessuno si fa male. E mi piace essere cagata, sì, lo ammetto, mi piace essere considerata, mi piace essere considerata una bella donna, e anche una donna intelligente. Non do la colpa a mio marito. Però a me manca qualcosa. E se mi chiedete perché resto con mio marito vi rispondo: 1) per i bambini, che non lo vedrebbero più per niente 2) perché non sono innamorata di nessun altro - quando credevo di essermi innamorata del mio ex avevo preso in considerazione l'idea, come forse qualcuno ricorderà 3) perché mi fa paura, mi fa paura non tanto l'idea di rimanere da sola, quanto quella di scombussolare la vita ai miei figli


Per Mariasole e Illuso.
E' quella sensazione di rinascere dell'innamoramento (lo stato nascente di Albreroni) che fa mettere in secondo piano tutto e fa tradire. Ma se non c'è quello...è il sentirsi "bravo", ma cosa fa sentoire bravo ognuno è diverso.

Per Quintina.
Sai qual è il problema?Che l'altro ti considera intelligente anche (nota anche) perché non gli crei problemi.
Questa è la vita che vuoi per te?
Sono balle, per me, quelle che ti racconti rispetto allo sconvolgimento della vita dei tuoi figli. Sai perché lo dico? Perché è così per tutti. Se tu scoprissi che tuo marito ha una relazione, lo molleresti e non ti preoccuperesti dello sconvolgimento perché per te sarebbe più importante altro. Altro che non trovi importante se a tradire sei tu.
Pensa a cosa è questo "altro" che ti farebbe scegliere di separarti.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok viviti la tua grande love story...illuditi.
> Nessuno è immune da niente.
> Un giorno ti ricorderai di me.


Va bene, torniamo seri, se vogliamo.
L'illusione non la conosco più. Sono qui, occhi ben aperti, e mi vivo la mia grande love story con la consapevolezza che tutto può accadere. Posso avere un attacco di cuore e morire qui, adesso. Posso scoprire che lui mi tradisce, mi ha tradito, mi tradirà.  Chissà, potrà anche essere l'opposto. 
Non metto limiti a quello che c'è fuori da questo istante. 
Nessuno è immune da alcunchè, l'ho scoperto a 18 anni. Ma va bene così. 
Però nel frattempo, nel mio vivere la mia storia, non sono cinica, pur non illudendomi. In che senso? Sono felice. Amo, sono amata. come andrà domani? Non lo so. Ma dubitare, essere cinica, star male o trovare il modo di pararmi il sedere tradendo in attesa di futuri tradimenti o essendo sospettosa in attesa di inganni, non mi farebbe stare che peggio. 
E sono felice. Credo sia molto più di quanto potessi dire quando tradivo. O di molti traditori qui. 
Perciò, che dire, mi accontento.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Si parlava del modo di postare che non è proprio quello di una persona che ci abbia riflettuto tanto prima di agire ma può essere che questa impressione derivi appunto solo dalla mancanza di tempo che si ha nel descrivere per bene gli antefatti.
> 
> Verena67 e Mika: sarà che in Layla vedete qualcosa del vostro agire passato? Il tradimento secondo voi trova giustificazioni? Seppure il marito fosse stato un elettrodomestico casalingo, esisteva sempre la spina della corrente che se staccata l'avrebbe portato a destarsi dalla routine o sbaglio?
> 
> Vabbè vale tutto ed il contrario di tutto, specie quando si vuole cogliere necessariamente qualcosa che altri non vedono, basta saperlo.


Scusa, Ash, ma trovo un po' talebano questo modo di vedere. "Se giustificate il tradimento allora rivedete voi stesse". Il che è una, scusami, stupidaggine, che settorializza il pensiero.

Da qui al "Se sei bionda sei scema" e se "Sei nero sei idiota" il passo è breve.

Mika tra l'altro è una tradita, ha perso (in tutti i sensi) il marito per un'altra donna.

Non so come, non so quando, in questo forum è filtrata l'idea che l'unica possibile modalità di gestione delle crisi coniugali sia:
- capire SUBITO che non si ama piu' il marito
- procedere IMMEDIATAMENTE alla separazione.

Ma siamo sicuri?! Sicuri sicuri che sia la cosa piu' intelligente e matura da farsi, sempre, ovunque, comunque?!

Il vero nodo a mio avviso non è questo. Ogni matrimonio è una Nazione a sé, come si fa dal di fuori a dispensare giudizi.

C'è chi si tradisce e si ritrova. C'è chi tradisce e non riesce piu' a rientrare emotivamente nel matrimonio.

Tutti al rogo?!

Allora non chiamiamo piu' questo forum "Tradimento.net" bensì "TraditiAbbandonatiErancorosi.it".

E scusate, eh!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Ash, ma trovo un po' talebano questo modo di vedere. "Se giustificate il tradimento allora rivedete voi stesse". Il che è una, scusami, stupidaggine, che settorializza il pensiero.
> 
> Da qui al "Se sei bionda sei scema" e se "Sei nero sei idiota" il passo è breve.
> 
> ...


:up:brava:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per Mariasole e Illuso.
> Sono balle, per me, quelle che ti racconti rispetto allo sconvolgimento della vita dei tuoi figli. Sai perché lo dico? Perché è così per tutti. Se tu scoprissi che tuo marito ha una relazione, lo molleresti e non ti preoccuperesti dello sconvolgimento perché per te sarebbe più importante altro. Altro che non trovi importante se a tradire sei tu.
> Pensa a cosa è questo "altro" che ti farebbe scegliere di separarti.


E chi te lo dice?
Qualcuno ha argutissimamente osservato che ogni storia è una nazione a te. Come fai a dire che quello che va bene a te, debba andare bene per tutti? Ma sai quante mogli...ma sai quante moglie..." sanno" e soprasiedono? Fanno finta di nulla? No eh? 
Andiamo persa, 
Si separano per un tradimento, solo quelle, che vedono in questo gesto la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, anzi colgono la palla al balzo, per rompere un pezzo di legno secco, da molti anni.

So che tu cerchi qua dentro sempre conferme al tuo sistema di pensiero e prodighi tutti quei consigli...di fate come me e vi troverete bene...

Posso assicurarti che ci sono situazioni, come quella di Quintina, in cui il confronto con persone come me è di aiuto...

Tu proponi soluzioni per slittamento nell'etica...
Hai l'acqua in casa? Fate come me, armatevi di secchio e gettate fuori l'acqua...invece la domanda è...come mai? Ho l'acqua in casa?
Oh guarda ho trascurato quel rubinetto...eh si...aveva la ruggine...ecc..ecc...ecc...e ho atteso che scoppiasse...

Non è sai che uno è fedele perchè sei lì da mane a sera che lo osservi con lo schioppo in mano...

SE il marito di Quintina avesse coscienza di quanto l'ha trascurata...potrebbe anche dire...ma ragazza mia...è il minimo che tu potessi fare, pur di avere quell'affetto che io non ho saputo darti...

Non si parla più di torto o ragione, ma di cose che possono capitare.
Cose che fanno parte dell'interagire uomo e donna.

Tutto qua.
E chi ti dice che tuo marito ti ha tradito, per il semplice fatto che magari non ti sopportava più? O non gli andavi più bene? O non ti amava più e non sapeva come fare a dirtelo?

Ma pretendere che tutte le donne debbano fare come te...scusami è pura follia...

Un uomo va visto a 360 gradi.
Bisogna vedere se il corno è l'unico neo, o è il 360esimo grado di angheria che fa subire ad una donna...per cui una si dice...eh no questo è il colmo, mo basta...l'atavica pazienza delle donne è finita...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Sono le stesse cose che ho chiesto a mio marito..... Stò aspettando una risposta sensata da 4 mesi.


Oh signour, non ci sono risposte...mariasole...me lo metti nei casini...lo metti nei guai. Lo costringi a cercare una risposta, e posso assicurarti che tutte possono essere giuste o sbagliate...

La mia?
Semplice mi piacciono da impazzire le donne e non sono stato capace di resistere. Ma come faccio a dirti che so, se veramente tu fossi tanto importante per me non l'avrei fatto? Crei di quei cortocircuiti emotivi mica da poco. Cavoli, gli fai na sfuriatona, gli dici che è un maiale, un porco e lasci correre...

Non fare il processo all'intenzione per carità...
Non cascare in quelle sceneggiate da pianto...in cui una dice..." Ma a me non hai pensato?"...

Dai stai sicura che lui voleva salvare capra e cavoli...ok?
Poi non ci si riesce...

Mariasole, pensa per un attimo se lui ti avesse dato il benservito, se lui ti avesse abbandonata per lei...quello si che è un grande schiaffone, un colpo micidiale...non ste robe qua...

Volere bene a lui...è più importante ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?
> Qualcuno ha argutissimamente osservato che ogni storia è una nazione a te. Come fai a dire che quello che va bene a te, debba andare bene per tutti? Ma sai quante mogli...ma sai quante moglie..." sanno" e soprasiedono? Fanno finta di nulla? No eh?
> Andiamo persa,
> Si separano per un tradimento, solo quelle, che vedono in questo gesto la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso, anzi colgono la palla al balzo, per rompere un pezzo di legno secco, da molti anni.
> ...


Io vorrei tanto conoscere l'ambiente che frequenti che ti fa pensare certe cose.
Forse viaggi nel tempo e vivi negli anni '50..

Comunque non posso che ammirare la logica e l'abilità argomentativa...


----------



## astonished (16 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Ash, ma trovo un po' talebano questo modo di vedere. "Se giustificate il tradimento allora rivedete voi stesse". Il che è una, scusami, stupidaggine, che settorializza il pensiero.
> 
> Da qui al "*Se sei bionda sei scema*" e se "*Sei nero sei idiota*" il passo è breve.
> 
> ...



Verena vai a ruota libera, tutte queste deduzioni sono tue e non mi sembra politically correct attribuirle a me o a chi non la pensa come Te; forse c'è bisogno di ripeterle le cose affinchè siano chiare ed allora farò lo sforzo: si parlava del modo di postare dell'utente Layla dal quale non traspariva particolare sofferenza e ripessamento nel porre le basi per un possibile/probabile nuovo tradimento.

Non conosco bene la storia di Mika,ma ricordo benissimo che nel vecchio forum veniva attaccata da tutti ed io in un particolare thread ne presi le difese perchè mi sembravano prestestuose le "accuse" mosse contro di Lei.


Se posso essere del tutto sincero con te, visto che ti ho sempre riconosciuto particolare arguzia nel modo di intervenire e di porre le questioni, a volte ti trovo particolarmente disinvolta, come in questo caso, nelle analisi deduttive, (se questo allora quello, se quest'altro allora quest'altro) ed è qui che cominci ad andare per la tangente.

Può essere che tu abbia voglia di mettere in atto ciò che hai appreso ma non sempre è applicabile, dunque se io mi riferisco al particolare modo di porre la questione da parte di un utente (layla in questo caso) non vedo perchè tu debba applicare questi paradigmi alle mie affermazioni.

C'è mancato poco che mi dessi del razzista? o del fascista? o dell'antisemita?

Una cosa però te la riconosco: lo ammetto, in campo affettivo/sentimentale sono un talebano, un esclusivista,  e me ne vanto pure, tiè! :carneval:

(Spero tu abbia colto la chiusura ironica al fine di smorzare i toni)

Ciao  

PS
Concordo con Te sul fatto che ogni matrimonio sia una Nazione a sé ma questo vorrebbe dire che ogni consiglio, anche il tuo, potrebbe essere inadeguato per quella particolare Nazione, ecco perchè ho affermato che vale tutto ed il contrario di tutto. Nel mio caso, si è resa necessaria la seprazione, dopo 8 mesi dalla confessione del tradimento e vari tentativi di riconciliazione andati a male. Mia moglie non ha mai mostrato il minimo segno di pentimento ed è tuttora nella relazione con l'amante. Nel tuo caso sarà stato diverso ma se ho capito bene tu parli da una posizione speculare alla mia o sbaglio? Questo cambia leggermente le cose ed i punti di vista, non credi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per Mariasole e Illuso.
> E' quella sensazione di rinascere dell'innamoramento (lo stato nascente di Albreroni) che fa mettere in secondo piano tutto e fa tradire. Ma se non c'è quello...è il sentirsi "bravo", ma cosa fa sentoire bravo ognuno è diverso.
> 
> Per Quintina.
> ...


 
Ma Persa io anni fa scoprii che mio marito aveva una relazione e non lo mollai. Lo scoprii, soffrii, piansi tanto, lui pianse, chiese perdono, lo perdonai, e poi lo riscoprii... per tre volte. Sempre con la stessa persona. Mentre ero incinta, e mentre mio figlio era neonato. Restai con lui perché lo amavo, e anche e soprattutto per il mio bambino. Volevo che crescesse con un padre. Sono passati 10 anni e adesso ci sono io dall'altra parte. Ma per me i miei figli sono sempre più importanti dell'"altro" di cui parli tu


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Persa io anni fa scoprii che mio marito aveva una relazione e non lo mollai. Lo scoprii, soffrii, piansi tanto, lui pianse, chiese perdono, lo perdonai, e poi lo riscoprii... per tre volte. Sempre con la stessa persona. Mentre ero incinta, e mentre mio figlio era neonato. Restai con lui perché lo amavo, e anche e soprattutto per il mio bambino. Volevo che crescesse con un padre. Sono passati 10 anni e adesso ci sono io dall'altra parte. Ma per me i miei figli sono sempre più importanti dell'"altro" di cui parli tu


Però non puoi non mettere in conto degli effetti su quei figli, che dici di anteporre a tutto, di una situazione di non-famiglia, di un padre che è comunque assente, e di te, loro riferimento quotidiano, che non dai l'impressione di esser la persona più felice e realizzata al mondo...

Credi proprio impossibile che potrebbe esser meglio di quel che pensi fare chiarezza sia per loro che per te stessa? :sonar:

Mi dai l'impressione di esser un vulcano sul punto di esplodere...


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Persa io anni fa scoprii che mio marito aveva una relazione e non lo mollai. Lo scoprii, soffrii, piansi tanto, lui pianse, chiese perdono, lo perdonai, *e poi lo riscoprii... per tre volte. *Sempre con la stessa persona. Mentre ero incinta, e mentre mio figlio era neonato. Restai con lui perché lo amavo, e anche e soprattutto per il mio bambino. Volevo che crescesse con un padre. Sono passati 10 anni e adesso ci sono io dall'altra parte. Ma per me i miei figli sono sempre più importanti dell'"altro" di cui parli tu



poi hai smesso di scoprirlo o hai smesso di cercare le prove?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Persa io anni fa scoprii che mio marito aveva una relazione e non lo mollai. Lo scoprii, soffrii, piansi tanto, lui pianse, chiese perdono, lo perdonai, e poi lo riscoprii... per tre volte. Sempre con la stessa persona. Mentre ero incinta, e mentre mio figlio era neonato. Restai con lui perché lo amavo, e anche e soprattutto per il mio bambino. Volevo che crescesse con un padre. Sono passati 10 anni e adesso ci sono io dall'altra parte. Ma per me i miei figli sono sempre più importanti dell'"altro" di cui parli tu


Io dicevo se lo scoprissi adesso.
Non sarebbe diverso?
Sono tanti i motivi per cui si sta insieme, ma non credo che si possa dire di stare insieme per i figli se non ci si impegna a essere una vera coppia e una vera famiglia, facendo respirare loro menzogne.
Poi possono esserci altri punti di vista perché si considerano più importanti della verità altre cose da dare ai figli.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto conoscere l'ambiente che frequenti che ti fa pensare certe cose.
> Forse viaggi nel tempo e vivi negli anni '50..
> 
> Comunque non posso che ammirare la logica e l'abilità argomentativa...


Si vivo negli anni 50:
Quando Kinsey fece scoppiare uno di quei casini memorabili..
Dimostrò che il comportamento sessuale reale degli americani era sensibilmente diverso da quanto pensava fosse l'establishment culturale americano.
Nella mia epoca non ci si separava facilmente...e tutto veniva sempre messo a tacere...
Noi adulteri siamo molto puritani...
Pensa ci riconosciamo a pelle...
Viviamo così:
Vizi privati, pubbliche virtù
E più ci diamo più siamo felici, alla faccia di chi ci vuole morti.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo se lo scoprissi adesso.
> Non sarebbe diverso?
> Sono tanti i motivi per cui si sta insieme, ma non credo che si possa dire di stare insieme per i figli se non ci si impegna a essere una vera coppia e una vera famiglia, facendo respirare loro menzogne.
> Poi possono esserci altri punti di vista perché si considerano più importanti della verità altre cose da dare ai figli.


Ci si impegna, ci si impegna stai tranquilla...e tanti si dicono..ok, non è il massimo della vita, ma a me è toccato questo...

L'importante è arrivare in porto...
Magari anche solo con l'ausilio di una scialuppa di salvataggio.

Nel mondo degli umani, nulla è perfetto...anzi ci si incoraggia l'un l'altro.

Io non posso dimenticare che i veri aiuti nel momento del bisogno sono arrivate sempre e solo da persone, un po' come dire, etichettate...

Sai no...quelle donne...insomma...non proprio onestissime...che...delle buone samaritane...
E i giudei, non potevano vedere i samaritani. I samaritani erano poco di buono...

Sai no persone che non hanno belle parole...ma fanno i fatti...le conosci?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Mia moglie non ha mai mostrato il minimo segno di pentimento ed è tuttora nella relazione con l'amante. Nel tuo caso sarà stato diverso ma se ho capito bene tu parli da una posizione speculare alla mia o sbaglio? Questo cambia leggermente le cose ed i punti di vista, non credi?


Non credo tu abbia colto il punto del mio intervento. Non do' a nessuno dell'antisemita o del razzista, ma sottolineo che qui dentro sta prevalendo una visione unisettoriale del problema: quella del tradito.

O no?

E sono un po' stufa che ogni volta che io o altri apriamo bocca (vedi anche Grande, o Quintina, o chiunque) "Ah ma quando tu tradivi..."

E' questa la *settorializzazione del pensiero* che denunciavo. Ed è sleale, oltre che inopportuna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci si impegna, ci si impegna stai tranquilla...e tanti si dicono..ok, non è il massimo della vita, ma a me è toccato questo...
> 
> L'importante è arrivare in porto...
> Magari anche solo con l'ausilio di una scialuppa di salvataggio.
> ...


 Ma Quintina è un tuo clone?
Lo chiedo perché ogni volta che mi ivolgo a lei rispondi tu...
A parte che se fossi in lei proverei un profondo fastidio a essere così interpretata da te in questo modo e con paragoni di tale volgarità.
Chi divide le donne in oneste e disoneste sei tu.
Chi definisce le "oneste" solo tali di facciata sei tu.
Io ormai riesco a distinguire solo persone estremamente superficiali e ...le altre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo se lo scoprissi adesso.
> Non sarebbe diverso?
> Sono tanti i motivi per cui si sta insieme, ma non credo che si possa dire di stare insieme per i figli se non ci si impegna a essere una vera coppia e una vera famiglia, facendo respirare loro menzogne.
> Poi possono esserci altri punti di vista perché si considerano più importanti della verità altre cose da dare ai figli.


Io credo che se lo scoprissi adesso la prenderei con molta più filosofia rispetto all'altra volta. Sicuramente io sono cambiata molto in questi anni, mi sento molto più disillusa nei confronti dell'amore e del matrimonio. Adesso sono arrivata a pensare: basta che le cose si facciano con discrezione e che nel farle si continui ad avere un certo rispetto per il partner. E' come se avessi stabilito un regolamento, un codice, che va rispettato. Tipo: mai andare con una mia amica, o comunque una persona che conosco e che frequento. Mai andare a cena insieme in un posto pubblico. Mai presentare questa persona ai propri amici. Deve ssere una cosa che rimane al di fuori del nostro mondo. Mai farsi beccare!

Per quanto riguarda i figli, sicuramente hai ragione su quello che dici, ma vedi, io penso che in una qualche maniera la mia visione delle cose sia influenzata da ciò che è stata la mia esperienza come figlia. Io ho vissuto per anni con genitori che si sono fatti la guerra. Ricordo che mi svegliavo la notte con le loro urla. Ricordo mia madre che piangeva. E stavo male. Piangevo anch'io, tanto. Desideravo che si separassero. Ma la mia situazione è diversa: noi non ci facciamo la guerra. Non litighiamo. Io forse non starò benissimo, ma non sono nemmeno più depressa, come ero 2-3 anni fa. Non ho più gli attacchi di panico, non piango più. I miei figli comunque vivono in un ambiente sereno. Magari i loro genitori non sono l'immagine dell'amore e della passione, ma comunque siamo due persone tranquille, che si vogliono bene a modo loro. Io non odio mio marito. E sinceramente non credo che i miei figli risentano negativamente del fatto che io ogni tanto mi cerco qualche svago esterno. Certo che se lo sapessero sarebbe diverso, la mamma è sempre la mamma, ed è sempre una santa, no? Ma non sapendolo... E io a loro non faccio mancare niente di niente. Credo d poter dire in tutta onestà di essere una brava mamma


----------



## astonished (17 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non credo tu abbia colto il punto del mio intervento. Non do' a nessuno dell'antisemita o del razzista, ma sottolineo che qui dentro sta prevalendo una visione unisettoriale del problema: quella del tradito.
> 
> O no?
> 
> ...



Ciao Vere,
per quanto mi riguarda non settorializzo il pensiero: penso che molti dei traditi e traditori qui dentro abbiano fatto un percorso di recupero (io sono a buon punto) che li porti a vedere le cose da angolazioni differenti. Come in altri settori, l'esperienza ha un peso nel nostro modo di porci di fronte ai problemi, ed a questo che mi riferivo quando. Io ho riflettuto molto sul perchè mia moglie mi abbia tradito e lo faccio anche ora che mi sento più libero da lei, ed è proprio in questo momento che realizzo tanto di quello che non riuscivo a vedere ed a capire quando ero nella relazione. 

Ti ho sempre riconosciuto particolare stima ed apprezzamente per le cose che scrivi, e lo feci, all'epoca del vecchio forum, anche con un MP: se c'è una cosa che apprezzo in una persona è il saper riconoscere il proprio errore (se di errore si può parlare perchè non sempre si tratta di errore): chi riesce a recuperare un rapporto, tradito o traditore che sia, ha la mia più totale ammirazione forse perchè credo tanto nell'unione matrimoniale e forse perchè nel mio caso non c'erano le condizioni per riuscirvi.

Quella che non sopporto è la "leggerezza" con cui certe persone postano nei thread, la facilità con cui dicono " ho conosciuto un tipo molto più adulto di me, ci siamo baciati, wow un sballo, non vedo l'ora di rivederlo....etc", ecco questi interventi mi stanno un po' sullo stomaco se devo dare un giudizio serio, se invece devo leggerli e liquidarli con "...ma questa quì sta fuori di testa, che stupidina....." allora non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo e penso che c'è gente che butta letteralmente nel wc famiglie e figli per l'ebrezza di tornare giovani e desiderabili (tutti lo vorrebbero, sai) ma non riescono a ricordare quantom si promisero sull'altare.   

Io non dico che un matrimonio, o un rapporto in generale, debba per forza andare avanti, ma prima di chiuderlo bisognerebbe combattere con tutte le proprie energie (e tu mi sembra l'abbia fatto e ci sia riuscita, no?) e solo alla fine ci si potrà eventualmente arrendere, come nel mio caso, semprechè possa pronunciarsi la parola fine in un rapporto. 

Io non condanno aprioristicamente nessun traditore, condanno il modo "leggero" di porsi di fronte alla questione ma sono anche cosnapevole che la leggerezza è uno stato di alterazione dovuta all'euforia alla novità e fosre anche all'amore trovato/ritrovato per cui non giudico superficiale nemmeno chi si pone in questa maniera.

Tornando alla settorializzazione del pensiero: io ho lasciato libera di vivere le proprie emozioni mia moglie che amavo in maniera totale, nonostante capivo cosa stesse accadendo, l'ho capita ed ho capito che non eravamo fatti l'uno per l'altra, ho accettato di parlare di cose che un marito non dovrebbe mai sentire dalla propria moglie, ho sempre controllato le mie reazioni, anche quando era difficile farlo, ed ho accettato l'idea che abbia trovato in un altro uomo, sposato con figli, che non potrà che darle illusioni, quello stare bene che io non sono stato capace di darle e vuoi che io ragioni a compartimenti stagni?

Io sono dispiaciuto per la mia storia ecco perchè mi irrita la "leggerezza"

Tutto quì.

Buona giornata.

Ciao.  

PS
......e non dimri che sono prolisso perchè ci rimango male :mexican:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo che se lo scoprissi adesso la prenderei con molta più filosofia rispetto all'altra volta. Sicuramente io sono cambiata molto in questi anni, mi sento molto più disillusa nei confronti dell'amore e del matrimonio. *Adesso sono arrivata a pensare: basta che le cose si facciano con discrezione e che nel farle si continui ad avere un certo rispetto per il partne*r. E' come se avessi stabilito un regolamento, un codice, che va rispettato. Tipo: mai andare con una mia amica, o comunque una persona che conosco e che frequento. Mai andare a cena insieme in un posto pubblico. Mai presentare questa persona ai propri amici. Deve ssere una cosa che rimane al di fuori del nostro mondo. Mai farsi beccare!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, sicuramente hai ragione su quello che dici, ma vedi, io penso che in una qualche maniera la mia visione delle cose sia influenzata da ciò che è stata la mia esperienza come figlia. Io ho vissuto per anni con genitori che si sono fatti la guerra. Ricordo che mi svegliavo la notte con le loro urla. Ricordo mia madre che piangeva. E stavo male. Piangevo anch'io, tanto. Desideravo che si separassero. Ma la mia situazione è diversa: noi non ci facciamo la guerra. Non litighiamo. Io forse non starò benissimo, ma non sono nemmeno più depressa, come ero 2-3 anni fa. Non ho più gli attacchi di panico, non piango più. I miei figli comunque vivono in un ambiente sereno. Magari i loro genitori non sono l'immagine dell'amore e della passione, ma comunque siamo due persone tranquille, che si vogliono bene a modo loro. Io non odio mio marito. E sinceramente non credo che i miei figli risentano negativamente del fatto che io ogni tanto mi cerco qualche svago esterno. Certo che se lo sapessero sarebbe diverso, la mamma è sempre la mamma, ed è sempre una santa, no? Ma non sapendolo... E io a loro non faccio mancare niente di niente. Credo d poter dire in tutta onestà di essere una brava mamma



Dici di pensare ai vostri figli...ma che esempio state dando loro??
siete degli illusi se pensate davvero che loro non si accorgano della situazione!Notano tutto...soprattuttto ciò che i genitori pensano di poter celare.
Che vita è quella in cui sia tu che il tuo partner vi fate i fatti vostri con altre persone?? Che senso ha? non avete il midollo osseo per rifarvi una vita? Avete bisogno della stampella reciproca? Se siete consapevoli che rappresentate questo l'uno per l'altra bene...contenti voi....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Dici di pensare ai vostri figli...ma che esempio state dando loro??
> siete degli illusi se pensate davvero che loro non si accorgano della situazione!Notano tutto...soprattuttto ciò che i genitori pensano di poter celare.
> Che vita è quella in cui sia tu che il tuo partner vi fate i fatti vostri con altre persone?? Che senso ha? *non avete il midollo osseo per rifarvi una vita?* Avete bisogno della stampella reciproca? Se siete consapevoli che rappresentate questo l'uno per l'altra bene...contenti voi....


 
Scusa ma non credo che tu abbia seguito bene.
Persa mi ha chiesto che cosa farei *SE* lo scoprissi. Era un'ipotesi. Non credo che mio marito abbia altre storie in giro. Ecco. Io avevo risposto a una sua domanda. Non stavo dicendo che lui lo fa. Poi può anche darsi che lo faccia, e che sia diventato più furbo di quanto non fosse 10 anni fa. Non si può mai essere sicuri al 100% di niente, no? Per quanto riguarda me, mi è successo di tradirlo 6 volte in 2 anni e mezzo. Non ho un amante fisso con cui mi incontro clandestinamente. E forse sarò un'illusa, come dici tu, ma io sono convinta che i miei figli non si siano accorti di niente. Io sono convinta che i miei figli vivano una vita serena, in cui il padre è assente ma per motivi di lavoro, e non perché tromba in giro. E la mamma invece è presente, ed è una mamma che è molto molto presente, su tutti i fronti, e quando si è fatta quelle parentesi era comunque via di casa per lavoro.
E comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, il punto è proprio questo: io non ce l'ho il midollo osseo per rifarmi una vita. Ho paura. Contenti noi? direi che forse è meglio se mi chiedi "contenta tu?". Lui non sa niente, quindi... Contenta io? Diciamo contenta contenta proprio no... sopravvivo, ecco, sì. Ciò che mi rende davvero contenta sono i miei bambini, e vedere che comunque loro sono sereni (e qui potete credermi oppure no, ma è così: sono due bambini serenissimi, che non hanno mai avuto nessun problema, né a scuola, né a casa, né con gli amici, ecc.). Poi è ovvio che non sono contenta contenta, altrimenti mi basterebbe la mia vita così com'è, senza cercare "altro", che invece ogni tanto cerco.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma non credo che tu abbia seguito bene.
> Persa mi ha chiesto che cosa farei *SE* lo scoprissi. Era un'ipotesi. Non credo che mio marito abbia altre storie in giro. Ecco. Io avevo risposto a una sua domanda. Non stavo dicendo che lui lo fa. Poi può anche darsi che lo faccia, e che sia diventato più furbo di quanto non fosse 10 anni fa. Non si può mai essere sicuri al 100% di niente, no? Per quanto riguarda me, mi è successo di tradirlo 6 volte in 2 anni e mezzo. Non ho un amante fisso con cui mi incontro clandestinamente. E forse sarò un'illusa, come dici tu, ma io sono convinta che i miei figli non si siano accorti di niente. Io sono convinta che i miei figli vivano una vita serena, in cui il padre è assente ma per motivi di lavoro, e non perché tromba in giro. E la mamma invece è presente, ed è una mamma che è molto molto presente, su tutti i fronti, e quando si è fatta quelle parentesi era comunque via di casa per lavoro.
> E comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, il punto è proprio questo: io non ce l'ho il midollo osseo per rifarmi una vita. Ho paura. Contenti noi? direi che forse è meglio se mi chiedi "contenta tu?". Lui non sa niente, quindi... Contenta io? Diciamo contenta contenta proprio no... sopravvivo, ecco, sì. Ciò che mi rende davvero contenta sono i miei bambini, e vedere che comunque loro sono sereni (e qui potete credermi oppure no, ma è così: sono due bambini serenissimi, che non hanno mai avuto nessun problema, né a scuola, né a casa, né con gli amici, ecc.). Poi è ovvio che non sono contenta contenta, altrimenti mi basterebbe la mia vita così com'è, senza cercare "altro", che invece ogni tanto cerco.


ho seguito bene...e secondo me siete illusi per tante cose compreso il pensare che i bimbi siano sereni in questa miseria umana...che guarda è comune a tanta gente.non risentirti...l'importante è esserne consapevoli
ripeto----va bene a voi quindi ...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se il corno è l'unico neo, o è il 360esimo grado di angheria che fa subire ad una donna...per cui una si dice...eh no questo è il colmo, mo basta...l'atavica pazienza delle donne è finita...


 
:up:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo se lo scoprissi adesso.
> Non sarebbe diverso?
> Sono tanti i motivi per cui si sta insieme, ma non credo che si possa dire di stare insieme per i figli se non ci si impegna a essere una vera coppia e una vera famiglia, *facendo respirare loro menzogne.*
> Poi possono esserci altri punti di vista perché si considerano più importanti della verità altre cose da dare ai figli.


Persa tu ti sei separata per quello? Per proteggere i tuoi figli dalle menzogne?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo che se lo scoprissi adesso la prenderei con molta più filosofia rispetto all'altra volta. Sicuramente io sono cambiata molto in questi anni, mi sento molto più disillusa nei confronti dell'amore e del matrimonio. Adesso sono arrivata a pensare: basta che le cose si facciano con discrezione e che nel farle si continui ad avere un certo rispetto per il partner. E' come se avessi stabilito un regolamento, un codice, che va rispettato. Tipo: mai andare con una mia amica, o comunque una persona che conosco e che frequento. Mai andare a cena insieme in un posto pubblico. Mai presentare questa persona ai propri amici. Deve ssere una cosa che rimane al di fuori del nostro mondo. Mai farsi beccare!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, sicuramente hai ragione su quello che dici, ma vedi, io penso che in una qualche maniera la mia visione delle cose sia influenzata da ciò che è stata la mia esperienza come figlia. Io ho vissuto per anni con genitori che si sono fatti la guerra. Ricordo che mi svegliavo la notte con le loro urla. Ricordo mia madre che piangeva. E stavo male. Piangevo anch'io, tanto. Desideravo che si separassero. Ma la mia situazione è diversa: noi non ci facciamo la guerra. Non litighiamo. Io forse non starò benissimo, ma non sono nemmeno più depressa, come ero 2-3 anni fa. Non ho più gli attacchi di panico, non piango più. I miei figli comunque vivono in un ambiente sereno. Magari i loro genitori non sono l'immagine dell'amore e della passione, ma comunque siamo due persone tranquille, che si vogliono bene a modo loro. Io non odio mio marito. E sinceramente non credo che i miei figli risentano negativamente del fatto che io ogni tanto mi cerco qualche svago esterno. Certo che se lo sapessero sarebbe diverso, la mamma è sempre la mamma, ed è sempre una santa, no? Ma non sapendolo... E io a loro non faccio mancare niente di niente. Credo d poter dire in tutta onestà di essere una brava mamma


 Lungi da me colpevolizzarti come mamma.
Ma volevo farti riflettere che, benche loro non lo sappiano, tu ...lo sai. Tu sai che non stai vivendo nella verità e che stati creando a loro una realtà di menzogna.
Se (non avere la presunzione dell'impunità di tutti i traditori, come tradita sai che è un'illusione) un giorno i tuoi figli dovessero sapere qualcosa si spiegherebbero tanti silenzi e freddezze e vedrebbero crollare tutto.
Purtroppo è accaduto ai miei figli e a me e ti garantisco che è peggio di qualche lite che rientea comunque nell'ambito del comunicare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Persa tu ti sei separata per quello? Per proteggere i tuoi figli dalle menzogne?


 Perché per me era impossibile vivere con la menzogna e questo ha squarciato il velo e ho rivisto tutto in modo diverso e ai miei figli dovevo almeno un genitore che avese vissuto nella verità e nella coerenza.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> PS
> ......e non dimri che sono prolisso perchè ci rimango male :mexican:


 
no, tu non sei prolisso:mexican:

Pero' il problema di fondo, come tu stesso denunci, ha due lati: è vero che la "leggerezza" irrita, concordo, ma va vista anche come "ignoranza": sicuramente la me stessa di quattro anni fa non vedeva le cose come le vedo ora, e lo stesso vale per chiunque viva queste esperienze, da qualunque lato.

Se appena uno arriva, specie un traditore (cioé quello dei due che piu' sbaglia e che piu' ha da imparare) che senso ha bruciarlo subito al rogo? Non è utile per lui, ed è semplicemente un "transfert" (gli si addossano di default le colpe presunte o tali dei "nostri" traditori) che in fondo non è utile nemmeno per i traditi.

Siccome ho percepito negli ultimi tempo un accanimento dei traditi storici del forum (come se andando avanti fossero piu' rancorosi...e anche questo ci sta, ma non è certo colpa degli altri forumisti) penso che una "messa a punto" ci stesse, tutto qui.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché per me era impossibile vivere con la menzogna e questo ha squarciato il velo e ho rivisto tutto in modo diverso e ai miei figli dovevo almeno un genitore che avese vissuto nella verità e nella coerenza.


Nella tua verità e nella tua coerenza. Persa ma se un giorno uno dei tuoi figli dovesse tradire il proprio partner cosa faresti?


----------



## Illuso (17 Febbraio 2010)

A scanso di equivoci, non vorrei essere io quello che vuole buttare sul rogo i traditori, anzi sono qui per primo a cercare un alibi, un tassello mancante, una ragione che mi aiuti a comprendere, e faciliti la comprensione di come possa avvenire il tradimento, consapevole che ogni matrimonio è storia a se. Voglio sottolineare che non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno perché a mia volta non desidero essere giudicato. 
Voglio altresì ringraziare chi come Quintina si espone ed espone in maniera chiara e trasparente, (comunque credo non sia facile, per me non lo è, esporsi seppure virtualmente) facilitandomi un poco di più, la comprensione di certi “automatismi”. Grazie


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, tu non sei prolisso:mexican:
> 
> Pero' il problema di fondo, come tu stesso denunci, ha due lati: è vero che la "leggerezza" irrita, concordo, ma va vista anche come "ignoranza": sicuramente la me stessa di quattro anni fa non vedeva le cose come le vedo ora, e lo stesso vale per chiunque viva queste esperienze, da qualunque lato.
> 
> ...


 
hai ragione, ma secondo me il problema è che il confessionale essendo sezione unica in cui raccontarsi, un po' blocca chi ha bisogno di raccontare e basta. che ne so... magari una sottosezione problemi di cuore potrebbe giovare, visto che il tema del forum è cmq legato al cuore.
boh forse non mi sono spiegata bene.. ma tutto concentrato in confessionale forse è un po' claustrofobico.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma secondo me il problema è che il confessionale essendo sezione unica in cui raccontarsi, un po' blocca chi ha bisogno di raccontare e basta. che ne so... magari una sottosezione *problemi di cuore* potrebbe giovare, visto che il tema del forum è cmq legato al cuore.
> boh forse non mi sono spiegata bene.. ma tutto concentrato in confessionale forse è un po' claustrofobico.










  :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi è venuto in mente dopo..


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma non credo che tu abbia seguito bene.
> Persa mi ha chiesto che cosa farei *SE* lo scoprissi. Era un'ipotesi. Non credo che mio marito abbia altre storie in giro. Ecco. Io avevo risposto a una sua domanda. Non stavo dicendo che lui lo fa. Poi può anche darsi che lo faccia, e che sia diventato più furbo di quanto non fosse 10 anni fa. Non si può mai essere sicuri al 100% di niente, no? Per quanto riguarda me, mi è successo di tradirlo 6 volte in 2 anni e mezzo. Non ho un amante fisso con cui mi incontro clandestinamente. E forse sarò un'illusa, come dici tu, ma io sono convinta che i miei figli non si siano accorti di niente. Io sono convinta che i miei figli vivano una vita serena, in cui il padre è assente ma per motivi di lavoro, e non perché tromba in giro. E la mamma invece è presente, ed è una mamma che è molto molto presente, su tutti i fronti, e quando si è fatta quelle parentesi era comunque via di casa per lavoro.
> E comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, il punto è proprio questo: io non ce l'ho il midollo osseo per rifarmi una vita. Ho paura. Contenti noi? direi che forse è meglio se mi chiedi "contenta tu?". Lui non sa niente, quindi... Contenta io? Diciamo contenta contenta proprio no... sopravvivo, ecco, sì. Ciò che mi rende davvero contenta sono i miei bambini, e vedere che comunque loro sono sereni (e qui potete credermi oppure no, ma è così: sono due bambini serenissimi, che non hanno mai avuto nessun problema, né a scuola, né a casa, né con gli amici, ecc.). Poi è ovvio che non sono contenta contenta, altrimenti mi basterebbe la mia vita così com'è, senza cercare "altro", che invece ogni tanto cerco.


 
il tuo è un punto di vista interessante. personalmente - dopo aver tradito per molto più tempo e con grande intensità - il problema del "rientro" è stato proprio quello. decidere di farsi bastare ciò che si ha.  spesso viaggio per lavoro, spesso mia moglie è via con i bambini, sono un bell'uomo, benestante e cerco di rifuggire le occasioni, magari vado a fare sport invece di stare in mezzo alla gente, cerco di valorrizzare ciò che ho, stando attento a non sfidare le mie debolezze. le donne mi piacciono, molto. ma il gusto della completezza, il rapporto che "va" il vivere alla luce del sole la propia unione con una bella donna (mia moglie) intelligente e determinata e madre dei propri bambini è grandissima. A volte, lo ammetto non basta, a volte vorresti concederti quel di più che io ingenuamente mi concessi restando invischiato poi in una vera storia d'amore.... Adesso dico "no grazie" alle tentazioni ma non per paura di soffrire ma perchè "finalmente" penso che non sia giusto, penso che non mi "dia" nulla in più di ciò che ho già e perchè se so che se sono disponibile a investire quelle energie - che butterei in una notte di sesso co un altra donna - nel mio rapporto di coppia ottengo mille e mille volte di più.  parlo da traditore .... della peggiore specie...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nella tua verità e nella tua coerenza. Persa ma se un giorno uno dei tuoi figli dovesse tradire il proprio partner cosa faresti?


 Sarà un adulto che dovrà rispondere a se stesso della sua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo che se lo scoprissi adesso la prenderei con molta più filosofia rispetto all'altra volta. Sicuramente io sono cambiata molto in questi anni, mi sento molto più disillusa nei confronti dell'amore e del matrimonio. Adesso sono arrivata a pensare: basta che le cose si facciano con discrezione e che nel farle si continui ad avere un certo rispetto per il partner. E' come se avessi stabilito un regolamento, un codice, che va rispettato. Tipo: mai andare con una mia amica, o comunque una persona che conosco e che frequento. Mai andare a cena insieme in un posto pubblico. Mai presentare questa persona ai propri amici. Deve ssere una cosa che rimane al di fuori del nostro mondo. Mai farsi beccare!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli, sicuramente hai ragione su quello che dici, ma vedi, io penso che in una qualche maniera la mia visione delle cose sia influenzata da ciò che è stata la mia esperienza come figlia. Io ho vissuto per anni con genitori che si sono fatti la guerra. Ricordo che mi svegliavo la notte con le loro urla. Ricordo mia madre che piangeva. E stavo male. Piangevo anch'io, tanto. Desideravo che si separassero. Ma la mia situazione è diversa: noi non ci facciamo la guerra. Non litighiamo. Io forse non starò benissimo, ma non sono nemmeno più depressa, come ero 2-3 anni fa. Non ho più gli attacchi di panico, non piango più. I miei figli comunque vivono in un ambiente sereno. Magari i loro genitori non sono l'immagine dell'amore e della passione, ma comunque siamo due persone tranquille, che si vogliono bene a modo loro. Io non odio mio marito. E sinceramente non credo che i miei figli risentano negativamente del fatto che io ogni tanto mi cerco qualche svago esterno. Certo che se lo sapessero sarebbe diverso, la mamma è sempre la mamma, ed è sempre una santa, no? Ma non sapendolo... E io a loro non faccio mancare niente di niente. Credo d poter dire in tutta onestà di essere una brava mamma


Sfido che Persa non riesce a capire quanto io ti stimi e ti apprezzi, sfido:up::up::up:

Mal comune...
Mezzo gaudio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma non credo che tu abbia seguito bene.
> Persa mi ha chiesto che cosa farei *SE* lo scoprissi. Era un'ipotesi. Non credo che mio marito abbia altre storie in giro. Ecco. Io avevo risposto a una sua domanda. Non stavo dicendo che lui lo fa. Poi può anche darsi che lo faccia, e che sia diventato più furbo di quanto non fosse 10 anni fa. Non si può mai essere sicuri al 100% di niente, no? Per quanto riguarda me, mi è successo di tradirlo 6 volte in 2 anni e mezzo. Non ho un amante fisso con cui mi incontro clandestinamente. E forse sarò un'illusa, come dici tu, ma io sono convinta che i miei figli non si siano accorti di niente. Io sono convinta che i miei figli vivano una vita serena, in cui il padre è assente ma per motivi di lavoro, e non perché tromba in giro. E la mamma invece è presente, ed è una mamma che è molto molto presente, su tutti i fronti, e quando si è fatta quelle parentesi era comunque via di casa per lavoro.
> E comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, il punto è proprio questo: io non ce l'ho il midollo osseo per rifarmi una vita. Ho paura. Contenti noi? direi che forse è meglio se mi chiedi "contenta tu?". Lui non sa niente, quindi... Contenta io? Diciamo contenta contenta proprio no... sopravvivo, ecco, sì. Ciò che mi rende davvero contenta sono i miei bambini, e vedere che comunque loro sono sereni (e qui potete credermi oppure no, ma è così: sono due bambini serenissimi, che non hanno mai avuto nessun problema, né a scuola, né a casa, né con gli amici, ecc.). Poi è ovvio che non sono contenta contenta, altrimenti mi basterebbe la mia vita così com'è, senza cercare "altro", che invece ogni tanto cerco.


Ma hai un cuore fantastico sai.
Invece sai, ho notato una cosa, le persone che odiano sè stesse sono piene di malanimo e trovano negli altri sempre e solo i difetti.
Mi fa un enorme piacere di quanto scrivi...


----------



## lillebe. (17 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tuo è un punto di vista interessante. personalmente - dopo aver tradito per molto più tempo e con grande intensità - il problema del "rientro" è stato proprio quello. decidere di farsi bastare ciò che si ha. spesso viaggio per lavoro, spesso mia moglie è via con i bambini, sono un bell'uomo, benestante e cerco di rifuggire le occasioni, magari vado a fare sport invece di stare in mezzo alla gente, cerco di valorrizzare ciò che ho, stando attento a non sfidare le mie debolezze. le donne mi piacciono, molto. ma il gusto della completezza, il rapporto che "va" il vivere alla luce del sole la propia unione con una bella donna (mia moglie) intelligente e determinata e madre dei propri bambini è grandissima. A volte, lo ammetto non basta, a volte vorresti concederti quel di più che io ingenuamente mi concessi restando invischiato poi in una vera storia d'amore.... Adesso dico "no grazie" alle tentazioni ma non per paura di soffrire ma perchè "finalmente" penso che non sia giusto, penso che non mi "dia" nulla in più di ciò che ho già e perchè se so che se sono disponibile a investire quelle energie - che butterei in una notte di sesso co un altra donna - nel mio rapporto di coppia ottengo mille e mille volte di più. parlo da traditore .... della peggiore specie...
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
Bastardo Dentro, che bello leggere quello che hai scritto! 
le conclusioni a cui tu sei giunto sono state le cose che ho cercato di far comprendere in tutti i modi a mio marito.
Eravamo una bellissima coppia, avevamo una splendida famiglia.
Mille interessi in comune, tantissime cose da condividere, splendido sesso e due figli meravigliosi.
Eppure lui ha rinunciato a tutto questo (forse inconsapevolmente)  per quella debolezza di cui tu parli.
Certo il "farsi bastare quello che si ha, non deve essere un accontentarsi" non sarebbe edificante per la bella e intelligente moglie, che come nel mio caso, per non avere dubbi, ha preferito troncare.
Un vero peccato, stavamo davvero bene insieme e per molto tempo sono stata anche convinta che mi amasse veramente...
ora non più.


----------



## bastardo dentro (17 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Bastardo Dentro, che bello leggere quello che hai scritto!
> le conclusioni a cui tu sei giunto sono state le cose che ho cercato di far comprendere in tutti i modi a mio marito.
> Eravamo una bellissima coppia, avevamo una splendida famiglia.
> Mille interessi in comune, tantissime cose da condividere, splendido sesso e due figli meravigliosi.
> ...


a volte certi uomini (me compreso) pensano di poter avere tutto senza rinunciare a nulla, forse perchè hanno avuto successo, forse perchè è sempre andato loro tutto bene. e lì per lì non capiscono dove sia giusto investire.... certo era meglio capirlo senza passare dal tradimento ma tant'è..... però sono tornato, con forza, consapevole di avere una famiglia meravigliosa e con la voglia di fare felici i miei cari.... mi dispiace per quanto ti è capitato, si percepisce che sei una persona sensibile e spero tu possa presto vivere nuovamente in maniera più serena. ti abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (18 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> *a volte certi uomini (me compreso) pensano di poter avere tutto senza rinunciare a nulla*, forse perchè hanno avuto successo, forse perchè è sempre andato loro tutto bene. e lì per lì non capiscono dove sia giusto investire.... certo era meglio capirlo senza passare dal tradimento ma tant'è..... però sono tornato, con forza, consapevole di avere una famiglia meravigliosa e con la voglia di fare felici i miei cari.... mi dispiace per quanto ti è capitato, si percepisce che sei una persona sensibile e spero tu possa presto vivere nuovamente in maniera più serena. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
E' un fatto culturale.
Tradizionalmente l'uomo ha l'"amante", che si fa bastare quel che ha (meglio se sposata anche lei, ma due torti non fanno una ragione...).

Cominciamogliela a dare sui denti, a queste persone, a mostrare con i fatti, e non con le parole, che i rapporti o sono autentici o non hanno ragione di esistere.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' un fatto culturale.
> Tradizionalmente l'uomo ha l'"amante", che si fa bastare quel che ha (meglio se sposata anche lei, ma due torti non fanno una ragione...).
> 
> Cominciamogliela a dare sui denti, a queste persone*, a mostrare con i fatti, e non con le parole, che i rapporti o sono autentici o non hanno ragione di esistere*.


Concordo.


----------



## lillebe. (18 Febbraio 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> a volte certi uomini (me compreso) pensano di poter avere tutto senza rinunciare a nulla, forse perchè hanno avuto successo, forse perchè è sempre andato loro tutto bene. e lì per lì non capiscono dove sia giusto investire.... certo era meglio capirlo senza passare dal tradimento ma tant'è..... però sono tornato, con forza, consapevole di avere una famiglia meravigliosa e con la voglia di fare felici i miei cari.... mi dispiace per quanto ti è capitato, si percepisce che sei una persona sensibile e spero tu possa presto vivere nuovamente in maniera più serena. ti abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie tantissimo per questo abbraccio , di cui,  seppur virtuale sento il bisogno.
Sono stata via tre giorni con i figli (per alllontanarmi da questa situazione pesante) , sono tornata a casa e come gli era stato intimato dal mio avvocato, lui ha preso tutte le sue cose ed è andato via.
E' quello che volevo, sono assolutamente determinata, però...
sento come se avessi un buco nel petto. 
So che è normale, so che deve passare, so che passerà...
Dopo grandissime sofferenze provocate a me e ai bambini anche  lui era tornato da noi , con tutte le migliori intenzioni del mondo e promesse di grande amore, ma poi dopo un anno ha ripetuto esattamente gli stessi errori e con la stessa donna. 
Dal tuo punto di vista, è innamorato? è presuntuoso? è infantile?
Io ancora aspetto di capire cosa lo muove... certamente non il cuore.


----------



## lillebe. (18 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' un fatto culturale.
> Tradizionalmente l'uomo ha l'"amante", che si fa bastare quel che ha (meglio se sposata anche lei, ma due torti non fanno una ragione...).
> 
> Cominciamogliela a dare sui denti, a queste persone, a mostrare con i fatti, e non con le parole, che i rapporti o sono autentici o non hanno ragione di esistere.


 
Io sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
Dopo averlo perdonato tante volte e aver dato mille possibilità sono stata ripagata soltanto con altre umiliazioni.
Prima gliele avevo date di santa ragione ( nel vero senso della parola) sia a lui che a lei, ma sai non è servito a niente. Hanno continuato a vedersi alle mie spalle.
Allora stavolta voglio fargliela pagare sul serio e non faccio più scenate isteriche e rabbiose. No.
Semplicemente tratto la cosa come businness, visto che lui è un uomo d'affari sa sicuramente quanto gli costerà cara questa separazione ... t'assicuro che è un linguaggio chiaro e sorprendentemente d'effetto!
Almeno stavolta sono certa che qualche pensiero glielo sto dando sul serio. Non c'è più amore, sentimento, gelosia, giustificazioni, niente.
Si la rabbia ( almeno per me) cè ancora e pure tanta. A lui la rabbia gli verrà per altri motivi...


----------



## astonished (18 Febbraio 2010)

lillebe. ha detto:


> Grazie tantissimo per questo abbraccio , di cui,  seppur virtuale sento il bisogno.
> Sono stata via tre giorni con i figli (per alllontanarmi da questa situazione pesante) , sono tornata a casa e come gli era stato intimato dal mio avvocato, lui ha preso tutte le sue cose ed è andato via.
> E' quello che volevo, sono assolutamente determinata, però...
> sento come se avessi un buco nel petto.
> ...


Ciao lillebe,
posso capire quello che provi: mi è capitato qualcosa di simile con mia moglie.

Riguardo i tuoi interrogativi sicuramente i suoi stati d'animo sono l'uno una conseguenza logica dell'altro; partiamo da un punto: ti tradisce da lungo tempo con la stessa donna, il che significa che con questa donna c'è intimità, c'è condivisione, c'è una relazione stabile che non riesce a sciogliere ed ormai tu e l'amante (che lui non vede come tale) siete, sul piano affettivo, egualmente importanti (scusami se sono diretto, lo sò che fa malissimo, non dirlo a me che le ho  già passate queste fasi e so cosa provocano) e direi che sì, è innamorato e da questo si sente rafforzato e dunque il suo ego nutrito per cui questo lo rende anche presuntuoso o meglio al centro delle attenzioni di due donne, si sente un adone e questo probabilmente lo porta anche ad assumere atteggiamenti infantili e pensare di essere impunibile. 

Per accettare tutto questo devi capire cosa rappresenti Tu per  lui e cosa rappresenta lei: tu sei la realtà. la concretezza, sei una certezza ma sei anche i problemi concreti del quotidiano, lei è evasione dalla realtà e dai problemi, è un anestetico nei confronti del quotidiano. Tuo marito è probabvilmente un uomo stressato (ma questo non lo giustifica) timoroso delle responsabilotà che sa di dover assumersi, nei confronti del lavoro della vita e della famiglia, ha biosgno di evadere per andare avanti ma non è così facendo che crescerà.

Detto questo, mi spieca dirtio che ormai non è nella tue mani il poter di riporatre tutto sui giutsi binari (e mi sembra che tu non lo voglia più) dunque se, come sembra, hai già deciso per la separazione, vai avanti e fatti da parte: facendoti da parte farai si che l'evasione dalla realtà, ora rappresentata dall'amante, diventi la nuova quotidianità, e vedrai che sarà allora che lui si renderà conto di quello che ha e di quello che ha lasciato: l'esito del suo confronto è incerto ma ora nemmeno se lo pone il problema, ora non riesce a vivere senza illusioni.

Tutto questo per dirti che fai bene ad andare avanti ma come ti ho giò consigliato, non farlo assolutamente con lo scopo di sfidarlo e dimostrargli che alla fine sarà Te che sceglierà perchè questo ti metterebbe in una estenuante condizione di attesa il cui effetto sarà quello di far sfiorire i migliori anni della tua vita.

Un abbraccio.

:up:


----------



## lillebe. (19 Febbraio 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao lillebe,
> posso capire quello che provi: mi è capitato qualcosa di simile con mia moglie.
> 
> Riguardo i tuoi interrogativi sicuramente i suoi stati d'animo sono l'uno una conseguenza logica dell'altro; partiamo da un punto: ti tradisce da lungo tempo con la stessa donna, il che significa che con questa donna c'è intimità, c'è condivisione, c'è una relazione stabile che non riesce a sciogliere ed ormai tu e l'amante (che lui non vede come tale) siete, sul piano affettivo, egualmente importanti (scusami se sono diretto, lo sò che fa malissimo, non dirlo a me che le ho già passate queste fasi e so cosa provocano) e direi che sì, è innamorato e da questo si sente rafforzato e dunque il suo ego nutrito per cui questo lo rende anche presuntuoso o meglio al centro delle attenzioni di due donne, si sente un adone e questo probabilmente lo porta anche ad assumere atteggiamenti infantili e pensare di essere impunibile.
> ...


 
Sarà me che sceglierà??? ma io non sono più su piazza !!!  almeno per lui....

No davvero non lo sto sfidando, figurati, la sfida forse è stata rimanerci insieme.
Infatti, ora che ci penso sai che m'ha detto quando gli ho chiesto perchè mi avesse tradito di nuovo?
" un pò per sfida verso di te, un pò per senso di responsabilità verso di lei, un pò per vanità".

Probabilmente la sfida nei mie confronti nasce dal fatto che quando l'ho scoperto l'ho messo di fronte a una scelta e in manera piuttosto dura.
Il senso di responsabilità verso di lei...boh, uno che ha due figli piccoli sinceramente credo che abbia altre responsabilità, la vanità...:mexican: qui mi viene da ridere.....

Però una cosa è certa , non ho alcuna intenzione di sprecare altri anni della mia vita , sono ancora (relativamente) giovane, sono una bella donna, penso positivo e se lui un domani si renderà conto di cosa ha perduto e si pentirà, ebbene saranno solo cavolacci suoi!!!

un bacio


----------

